# knitting tea party 26 June '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 8 February 12

A cold, dreary, damp and overcast day to greet the new knitting tea party. I guess I should not complain with what some of our New England knitters are experiencing caren  how much snow do you have by now?

This is the kind of weather that hot soup would be a winner. The following recipe I copied from my huffington post email awhile back  I think this soup  lots of crackers  several chunks of good cheese and it is definitely pig out time.

Crockpot Chicken Enchilada Soup

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
½ cup chicken broth
2 cups milk
1 can (15 ounce) black beans, rinsed and drained
1 can (14.5 ounce) Rotel diced tomatoes and jalapenos
1 package (10 ounce) frozen corn
½ cup onion, chopped
½ cup bell pepper, diced
1 can (10 ounce) Enchilada sauce
2 whole chicken breasts

For serving:

Shredded Monterrey Jack cheese
Sour Cream
Crushed tortilla chips
Avocado slices

What you'll do:

Melt butter in a saucepan over medium-low heat. Stir in flour; keep stirring until smooth and bubbly.

Remove from heat and add the chicken broth and 1/2 cup milk, a little at a time, stirring to keep smooth. Return to heat.

Bring sauce to a gentle boil; cook, stirring constantly, until it thickens.

In a large bowl, whisk together the enchilada sauce and chicken broth mixture. Gradually whisk in remaining milk until smooth. Set aside.

In a crockpot, combine drained beans, tomatoes, corn, onion, and bell pepper. Place the chicken breasts on top of the mixture. Pour sauce mixture over ingredients in cooker. Cover; cook on low heat for 6 to 8 hours or on high for 3 to 4 hours.

When you are ready to serve, remove chicken and cut or shred into bite-sized pieces. Add chicken back into the soup, mix together. Top with cheese and serve.

I topped ours with slices of avocado, sour cream, and crushed tortilla chips.

Source: So Tasty, So Yummy

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krissy-roszell/crockpot-chicken-enchilada_b_1774002.html

I usually dont copy recipes but this one sounded so different and so good  and I love the fact that you can do it in a crockpot. I suggest while picking up the fixings for this soup that you also pick up some crockpot liners  they are the next best thing to sliced bread. No cleanup.

Another good thing that would go with this soup would be thick cut French bread  lightly toasted - I love cheese on French bread. Im thinking sharp cheddar  and I am totally in love with county line cheese  a very mellow yellow cheese. Get out your favorite cheeses and have at it.

Sunshine  wow  we just got a burst of real honest to goodness sunshine.

I was amused  I cant remember who posted it today but she was talking about her students wearing shorts and flips to school  in texas  I am so ready for that  warm weather cant come soon enough.

I usually have a ww recipe here  however  I found this recipe that I think would be considered within the bounds of a ww diet.

Lemon Grilled Chicken

1 lemon
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, extra sprigs for garnish
¼ teaspoon dried thyme
¼ teaspoon dried marjoram
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts (about 6oz each)

Directions

Use a peeler to remove strips of zest from halt of the lemon  the trim into fine strips with a small knife  reserve and set aside. Grate the other side of the lemon to make 1 tablespoon zest. Finally squeeze the juice from the lemon into a bowl.

In a large bowl combine, lemon zest and juice, oil, garlic, parsley, thyme, marjoram, salt and pepper. Add the chicken breasts and spoon marinade over the chicken until well coated. Cover with plastic wrap  chill for thirty minutes or over-night. If it was me  I would just pour everything into a ziplock bag so I could turn it over every so often  easier and less mess.

Preheat the griddle, grill (I wonder if a George Foreman grill would work?) or broiler to medium heat. Put the chicken pieces on the griddle, grill or broiler pan reserving marinade. Cook chicken until cooked through  about ten minutes on each side. Brush with reserved marinade two or three times during cooking.

Sprinkle with reserved lemon strips and serve immediately  garnish with parsley sprigs.

Can you imagine a bit of chicken breast with a small piece of lemon rind together as you chew  makes my mouth water just thinking of it.
Note: the easiest way to prevent lemon zest from sticking to a grater is to brush it off with a pastry brush  which you can also use to baste your chicken with the marinade  would this be called utensil multi-tasking?

Well  that sunbeam was short lived  more clouds just rolled in. bah!!

I think this past week was so exciting with so many new knitters joining us for tea and conversation. Hopefully more will join in this week.

sam

This afternoon I discovered that what I had written up for this weeks ktp had disappeared  gone  never to be seen again. I have literally paged through my entire document file  which is no small feat since I have well over a thousand recipes  more likely more than two thousand recipes alone. So --- I decided to find my earliest entry into being host for the knitting tea party and this was what I found. Have I really been doing it that long? It certainly was short and sweet. So I decided to use it and just add to it some recipes I had ready to finish off the one I had written.

Another overcast  cool - humid  sticky day  the kind of day I just want to stay in bed with the covers over my head. I did sleep really late  or lets just say I stayed in bed really late  hickory and I were comfy and warm and neither of us wanted to move.

I really like mushrooms  especially sauted in lots and lots of butter  served in the sizzling skillet. Yum I thought this recipe gave a whole new twist to enjoying mushrooms.

 Portobello "Philly Cheese Steak" Sandwich Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 268, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 561mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 10g, Carbs: 35g, Cholesterol: 15mg, Protein: 13g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients
2 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1 medium onion(s), sliced 
4 large mushrooms, portobello, stems and gills removed, sliced 
1 large pepper(s), red, bell, thinly sliced 
2 tablespoon oregano, fresh, minced, or 2 teaspoons dried 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1 tablespoon flour, all-purpose 
1/4 cup(s) broth, vegetable, or reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
3 ounce(s) cheese, provolone, reduced fat, thinly sliced 
4 whole hamburger buns, whole-wheat, split and toasted

Preparation

1. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onion and cook, stirring often, until soft and beginning to brown, 2 to 3 minutes. Add mushrooms, bell pepper, oregano and pepper and cook, stirring often, until the vegetables are wilted and soft, about 7 minutes.

2. Reduce heat to low; sprinkle the vegetables with flour and stir to coat. Stir in broth and soy sauce; bring to a simmer. Remove from the heat, lay cheese slices on top of the vegetables, cover and let stand until melted, 1 to 2 minutes.

3. Divide the mixture into 4 portions with a spatula, leaving the melted cheese layer on top. Scoop a portion onto each toasted bun and serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/portobello-philly-cheese-steak-sandwich

doesnt that sound yummy.

Pickles  how many of you make pickles with your cucumbers? When I was married we made tone of lime pickles using garden lime  they are my favorite pickle next to good kosher dill. And having hamburgers off the grill just screams for pickles somewhere in the sandwich.

I follow a blog written by a grandmother who is raising her granddaughter  after her daughter died  and she shared this recipe for pickles the other day. I thought it was a nifty recipe so decided to share it with you.

Here is what Bev wrote... 

Heres the pickle recipe. Heres what I like about itit tastes good, you can make it in small batches, its easy and quick to make, it doesnt heat up the kitchen, and it makes a great gift to take. Make it today, put in a pretty jar tomorrow and its ready to give away.

 MICROWAVE BREAD and BUTTER PICKLES

Ingreidents

1 cup sugar 
1 cup white vinegar 
2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon dry minced garlic 
1 teaspoon mustard seeds 
1/2 teaspoon celery seeds 
1/2 teaspoon tumeric 
1 medium onion, peeled and sliced thin 
2-3/4 to 3 lbs pickling cucumbers, sliced

Directions

Mix everything except onion and cukes in a large microwave safe bowl. Stir in onions and cukes. Microwave 9 minutes on high, stopping to stir at 6 1/2 and at 4 minutes to go (as the microwave timer counts down.)

Remove and allow to cool. Cover and refrigerate overnight before placing in jars. Store in fridge. NOTE: SPICES WILL STAIN A PLASTIC BOWL OR SPOON OR KITCHEN COUNTER!

Yield: 6 to 7 half pint jars

The onions in this are wonderful and I use them and the juice in potato salad, egg salad, slaw, chicken salad etc. I like big slices of onion instead of sliced thin. If you use squash and red sweet pepper instead of cukes, it is tasty as well as pretty in the jar. You can use any kind of cukes, but I like the pickling ones best. I have a big deep casserole dish that I use and I dont measure the cukes, I just fill my dish and make sure to stir it good at the times noted in the recipe.

Hope you like it. be

http://thegrandmothergig.blogspot.com/2015/06/pickled.html

I am glad I dont need to live gluten free  it just seems like a lot of trouble to have to watch so closely what you eat. I have a few GF recipes here you might enjoy.

 GLUTEN-FREE LEMON SQUARES - THE PERFECT POP OF LEMON by: Alyssa Rimmer

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease an 8″ square pan or 9″ round pan and set it aside.

Start your crust by combining the following ingredients in a small bowl:

2 cups almond flour
6 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons gluten-free cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt

Whisk the ingredients together until combined.

Add 6 tablespoons diced cold butter and work the mixture with your fingers or a pastry blender until its combined and crumbly.

Dump the crumbly mixture into the prepared pan and shake it to distribute. Press the crust into the bottom and about 1/2″ up the sides of the pan.

Place the pan in the oven and bake the crust until its light golden brown, about 8 to 10 minutes
.
While the crust is baking, prepare the filling. In a small bowl, whisk together:

2 large eggs
1 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons gluten-free cornstarch
pinch of salt

Once the crust is done baking, remove it from the oven and pour the filling over the hot crust. Return the squares to the oven and bake them for 14 to 18 minutes, or until the filling appears set.

Remove the squares from the oven, and allow them to cool completely in the pan before cutting them into 2″ pieces. Cover the squares and refrigerate them until youre ready to serve.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes

GLUTEN-FREE WHOLE GRAIN BLUEBERRY MUFFINS: PACKED WITH WHOLE-GRAIN GOODNESS by: Alyssa Rimmer

To begin, lets preheat the oven to 350°F and line a muffin pan with eight paper liners.

Next, well whisk together our dry ingredients in a large mixing bowl:

1 1/2 cups whole-grain gluten-free flour
1/4 cup almond flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 cup sugar

If youre using frozen blueberries in the muffins, combine the following ingredients in a small bowl (if youre using fresh berries, you can skip this step):

3/4 cup frozen blueberries
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 tablespoon sugar

Set the berries aside, then beat together the following:

1/4 cup melted butter
2 large eggs
3/4 cup whole milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Pour the liquid ingredients into the dry mixture and mix to combine. The batter will resemble a thick cake batter. Then fold in your blueberries.

Evenly distribute the batter between your eight muffin cups. Sprinkle the tops of each muffin with 1 teaspoon Demerara sugar.

Bake the muffins on the center rack for 20 to 25 minutes, until the tops are golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Let the muffins cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then transfer to a rack to finish cooling completely.

Enjoy these muffins as is, or briefly reheated in the microwave with a dab of butter. Any which way you choose to eat them, theyll certainly brighten your day.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2015/01/15/gluten-free-blueberry-muffins/

Gluten-Free Almond Brownies by Spry Contributor

Yield: 9 servings

Ingredients

2tablespoons butter, softened
1/2cup sugar
1 egg
1/4cup unsweetened almond milk
1teaspoon vanilla extract 
1cup almond flour
1/4cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1/8teaspoon sea salt
1teaspoon baking powder 
1/4cup chopped whole natural almonds 
1/4cup dark chocolate chips
More almonds for garnish

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Cream together butter and sugar in a large mixing bowl. Blend in egg. Blend in almond milk and vanilla.

In another bowl, whisk together almond flour, cocoa powder, sea salt and baking powder. Add to butter mixture and blend just until mixed. Stir in chopped almonds and chocolate chips.

Coat an 8 X 8 baking pan with non-sticking cooking spray.

Pour batter into prepared pan and spread evenly.

Bake for 30-35 minutes.

Remove from oven and allow to cool slightly before slicing and serving. Garnish with more chopped almonds or with sliced almonds, toasted.

Recipe courtesy of Carrots N Cake.

http://spryliving.com/recipes/gluten-free-almond-brownies/

ALMOND FLOUR BERRY COBBLER - A DOUBLE-DUTY DESSERT by: Gwen Adams

Almond flour can be blended with either King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour or King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour to make the cobblers topping. Read on to find out how to swap them out with ease!

Place 6 cups of mixed berries (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries) in a large bowl. You can use fresh or frozen for this recipe.

In a smaller bowl whisk together:

1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons Instant ClearJel
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
zest (grated rind) of 1 lemon
pinch of salt

Pour the dry mixture and 2 tablespoons of lemon juice over the berries and stir to combine.

Transfer the fruit to the prepared baking dish.

Whisk together:

1 cup King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
3/4 cup almond flour
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Using a pastry blender, cut in 6 tablespoons of cold, sliced unsalted butter. Cut it in until it resembles coarsely ground cornmeal.

Whisk together:

1 egg
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 teaspoon almond extract

Pour into the flour mixture and stir quickly and gently to combine. It will have a soft, wet consistency.
Scoop or spoon the dough over the fruit in the baking dish.

Space the balls of dough fairly far apart; theyll expand.

Bake for about 60 minutes. Youll want to see the berries bubbling all the way to the middle of the dish, and the dough should look baked all the way through.

Remove from the oven and serve this cobbler warm. We like it with a huge scoop of vanilla ice cream, but whipped cream would be a great option as well!

Changing this recipe to gluten-free is ultra easy.

1) Substitute 3/4 cup King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour for the King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour in the topping.
Why 1/4 cup less? Our gluten-free flour weighs more. One cup weighs 5 3/8 ounces, compared to the 4 1/4 our all-purpose weighs. Taking out the 1/4 cup brings it down to just over 4 ounces, which will keep your cakes from being dry.

2) While Instant ClearJels ingredients does not contain gluten, it is packaged in a facility where gluten is present. It can be replaced by 3 tablespoons of gluten-free cornstarch.

Thats it. Just those two simple swaps make this dessert one that you can enjoy with your gluten-free friends and family. You wont even notice a difference in taste or appearance, which makes this a perfect summer dessert!

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/ ALMOND-FLOUR-BERRY-COBBLER.COM

Vegan Chocolate Lava Cakes by Dana Shultz

Yield: 2 servings

Ingredients

1/4cup beet puree (or sub unsweetened apple sauce)
1/4cup unsweetened almond milk + 1/2 tsp vinegar  or lemon juice
2 1/2tablespoons organic cane sugar (or sub granulated sugar)
1tablespoon melted coconut oil or Earth Balance
1/4teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4teaspoon baking powder
Pinch sea salt
2tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1/4cup + 1/2 Tbsp unbleached all-purpose flour
2tablespoons semisweet chocolate chips, melted
2 squares vegan chocolate, for middle

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375F. Butter muffin tins with dairy-free butter and coat with cocoa powder; shake out excess.

Mix almond milk and vinegar in a small bowl. Let sit for a few minutes. Add sugar, oil, vanilla, and beet puree to almond milk mixture and beat until foamy.

Add cocoa powder, flour, baking powder, and salt to wet ingredients and combine until smooth. Add melted chocolate and mix well.

Divide batter evenly into muffin tins. Add one square of dark chocolate to center of each cake. Cover with batter using a spoon. Bake 15-20 minutes, or until edges pull away slightly and top no longer appears wet.

This recipe originally appeared as Vegan Chocolate Lava Cakes on minimalistbaker.com.

http://spryliving.com/recipes/vegan-chocolate-lava-cakes/

for your next pizza party  or dont people have pizza parties any more. (is any more one word or two?) Back in the early 60s having a pizza party was a popular thing to do on a Friday or Saturday night. One even made the pizza crust  everyone in the kitchen helping cut veggies, etc. And then sit around the table eating pizza and talking with each other. Great fun  sounds pretty tame doesnt it? I wonder what they would have said had I made the following pizza?

 Pineapple Bacon and Kale Pizza

Hawaiian pizza gets a modern upgrade, thanks to the brilliant addition of kale. Start with a pre-baked crust and this pizza comes together way quicker than delivery.

Recipe from Diabetic Living

SERVINGS 4
SERVING SIZE 2 slices each
YIELD 8 slices
TOTAL TIME 20 mins

Ingredients

1 12-inch 100% whole wheat thin pizza crust, such as Boboli brand
1/3 cup pizza sauce
3/4 cup chopped kale
1/2 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese (2 ounces)
1/3 cup canned pineapple chunks (juice pack), drained and coarsely chopped
4 slices lower-sodium and less-fat bacon, crisp-cooked and coarsely chopped

Directions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Place pizza crust on a 12-inch pizza pan or a baking sheet. Bake 8 minutes.

Carefully spread pizza sauce onto pizza crust. Top with chopped kale, mozzarella cheese, pineapple, and bacon.

Bake 5 to 8 minutes more or until crust is golden brown and cheese is melted. Cut into eight slices.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 276, Fat, total (g) 8, chol. (mg) 12, sat. fat (g) 4, carb. (g) 40, Monounsaturated fat (g) 2, Polyunsaturated fat (g) 0, Trans fatty acid (g) 0, fiber (g) 7, sugar (g) 7, pro. (g) 14, vit. A (IU) 1489, vit. C (mg) 19.43, Thiamin (mg) 0.06, Riboflavin (mg) 0.08, Niacin (mg) 0.5, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (mg) 0.09, Folate (µg) 8.46, Cobalamin (Vit. B12) (µg) 0.33, sodium (mg) 551, Potassium (mg) 175, calcium (mg) 137, iron (mg) 0.47, Vegetables () 1, Starch () 2, Medium-Fat Meat () 1.5, Carb Choice () 2.5

Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/pineapple-bacon-and-kale-pizza

One of the things I had done for this week was look for and print a bunch of crock pot (slow cooker) recipes so you didnt need to heat up the kitchen when it is hot outside. I had a few yet to post so those I will list here.

Crockpot Grilled Fiery Habanero Apricot BBQ Ribs

If you do decide to make these for the 4th, you can easily double the recipe to make enough for two racks of ribs. My crockpot fit two full racks, but I dont think it could fit a third. If you are looking to cook 3-4 racks, I would see if you can borrow a crockpot from someone you know. Kind of a pain, but I promise, once you try ribs in the crockpot you wont be going back to whatever you did before. AND the cleanup is so easy

Yields: MAKES 1 RACK OF RIBS + EXTRA BBQ SAUCE

Ingredients

Ribs

3 pounds baby back ribs (around 1 rack)
2 tablespoons honey or brown sugar
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
2 teaspoons chipotle chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt + pepper
1 (12 ounce) beer, just use your favorite
Fiery Habanero Apricot BBQ Sauce
1 1/4 cups ketchup, preferably organic
1 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 cup pineapple juice (or you can sub apple cider vinegar)
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 1/2 teaspoons ground mustard
2 teaspoons smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4-1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (use less if you don't like the heat)
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt + 1 teaspoon pepper
8 ounces fresh or frozen raspberries
4-5 apricots, diced
4-6 habanero chilies, seeds removed (BE CAREFUL!! Wear gloves if possible)

Instructions

Grabs the ribs and place them on a cutting board. Take a butter knife, wedge it just underneath the membrane to loosen and pull the membrane up and off the bone. Then just use your hands to pull the rest of the membrane off.

In a small bowl, combine the brown sugar, smoked paprika, chipotle chili powder, garlic powder, cinnamon, salt and pepper. Rub the mixture all over the ribs.

Place the ribs in the bowl of a crockpot and pour the beer into the crockpot. Cover and cook overnight or 6-8 hours on low.

Sometime while the ribs are cooking, make the BBQ sauce. Combine all the ingredients for the BBQ sauce in a medium size sauce pot. Bring the mixture to a boil and cook until the apricots are very soft, about 10-15 minutes. Once the fruit is soft, remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly, then puree the sauce in a blender until completely smooth. Pour into a glass jar. Store any leftovers in the fridge.

Once the ribs are finish cooking and you are ready to grill them, preheat the grill to medium high heat.

Remove the ribs from the crockpot and brush them with the BBQ sauce. Be careful when handling, the ribs are they are really going to want to fall apart. This is obviously what you want, but it does make them a little tricky to handle.

Place the ribs on the grill and grill for 5-8 minutes or until light grill marks appear. Carefully remove the ribs from the grill and onto a serving plate. Brush with more BBQ sauce and serve warm. Enjoy!!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/crockpot-grilled-fiery-habanero-apricot-bbq-ribs/

Slow Cooker Beef Bourguignon

serves 6

The Ingredients

3 pounds beef roast, or beef stew meat (I used a chuck roast I had in the freezer) 
6 slices bacon--no need to cook (I used turkey) 
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion, sliced in rings
1 cup carrots (chopped or baby, your choice) 
4 garlic cloves, smashed and chopped
1 tablespoon herbs de provence 
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
2 cups red wine (you can use non-alcoholic if you wish)

The Directions.

Use a 6 quart slow cooker. In the bottom of your stoneware, smear around the olive oil.

Then lay down 3 slices of bacon. Add sliced onion and garlic. Put the meat into the pot on top of the onion and garlic, and sprinkle on dried spices and herbs.

Toss the meat to distribute the spices to all sides. Add tomato paste. Lay the other 3 slices of bacon on top of the meat, and throw in the carrots. Pour wine over the whole thing.

Cover and let cook on low for 8-9 hours, high for 4-5, or until meat has reached desired tenderness. If you are using a roast, you may want to flip the meat about an hour before serving so more liquid is absorbed into the meat. You can also cut the meat into chunks and return to the pot, if you would like more moisture to absorb.

I like my meat so tender that I can cut it with a spoon.

Serve with whipped mashed potatoes, and a ladle full of crock juices.

http://stephanieodea.com/

It will soon be time to hand out the red, white and blue as we celebrate our countrys independence. Even though I have absolutely no trust in our government there is no place I would rather live. That sounds like an oxymoron to me. Lol

Patriotic Dessert - Red, White and Blue Pretzel Salad

A retro dessert salad with a crunchy pretzel crust, a sweetened cream cheese middle, and topped with a mixture of strawberry jell-o and fresh berries.

Red, White & Blue Pretzel Salad

Crust:

2 - cups pretzels sticks, crushed 
1/2 - cup butter, melted 
3 - tablespoons regular sugar

Filling:

1 - 8 ounce package cream cheese, softened 
1 - cup powdered sugar 
2 - cups heavy whipping cream, whipped 
1/2 - teaspoon vanilla extract

Topping:

2 - 3 ounce package strawberry gelatin (jell-o) 
2 - cups boiling water 
1 -16 ounce package fresh strawberries, sliced 
3/4 - 1 - cup fresh blueberries

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. To make the crust, add the pretzels to a large Zip lock bag and lightly crush with a rolling pin.

Combine, pretzels, sugar, and melted butter. Press 2-3 tablespoons into 8-10 half pint size mason jars. Add the jars to a baking sheet and bake for 10 minutes. Remove and cool completely.

In a medium size bowl dissolve the gelatin into 2 cups boiling water. Place the jell-o mixture in the refrigerator and chill until the mixture is lightly set (about the consistency of loose jell-o).

When the jell-0 is partially set fold in the sliced strawberries (if transporting the jars to a cookout add the blueberries as well).

To prepare the filling, add the softened cream cheese to a separate bowl and whip until creamy. Add the powdered sugar, and vanilla extract; mix to combine and set aside.

Prepare the whipped cream using a hand mixer or a kitchen aid mixer. Whip the heavy cream slowly until the cream is lightly thickened and soft peaks start to form.

Add the cream cheese mixture to the heavy whipping cream, and continue whipping until the cream forms semi stiff peaks.

Add the cream mixture to a piping bag or a use ziplock bag with the end cut off. Add about 2-3 tablespoons of the cream cheese mixture to each mason jar over the crust. Use a spoon to seal the cream over the crust so the jell-o does not seep down.

Using a spoon ladle about 3 tablespoons of the jell-o mixture evenly into each of the jars. Place the jars into the refrigerator and chill for about one hour. Just before serving add additional whipped cream and fresh blueberries before serving.

recipe yields: 8-10 half pint jars

inspired by: Food.com

Red, White and Blueberry Angel Fluff

Ingredients

1 - 10 oz Bakery Ready Angel Food Cake, cut into 1 inch cubes
1 - cup powdered sugar
1 - 8 oz container cream cheese, softened 
1 - 16 oz container whipped topping (cool whip), separated 
1 - 21 oz can strawberry pie filling
1 - cup fresh strawberries, quartered
2 - cups fresh blueberries

Directions

Cut the angel food cake into small cubes and place into a large bowl. In a large size bowl or using your kitchen aid stand mixer, add the softened cream cheese and powdered sugar. Beat until well blended.

Fold in 2 cups of the whipped topping reserving an additional cup for the top of the dessert. Add the angel food cake pieces and lightly toss until all pieces are covered and set aside.

Rinse the blueberries and strawberries and pat dry. Quarter the strawberries and combine with the strawberry pie filling.

In a clear glass bowl or trifle dish add half of the angel food cake to the bottom of the dish. Add 3/4 of the strawberry mixture over the angel food cake and half of the blueberries.

Once this layer is complete, add the remaining angel food cake, strawberries, blueberries, and top with the remaining one cup of whipped topping.

Garnish with additional berries and chill for at least 2 hours before serving.

Servings: 8  10

Adapted from: Mommy Hates Cooking

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2014/08/labor-day-recipe-red-white-blueberry

its kneadless to say that everyone is going to love the following recipes.

 No-Knead Crusty White Bread

Ingredients

3 cups lukewarm water
6 1/2 to 7 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour*
1 tablespoon salt
1 1/2 tablespoons instant yeast

Directions

*The flour/liquid ratio is important in this recipe. If you measure flour by sprinkling it into your measuring cup, then gently sweeping off the excess, use 7 1/2 cups. If you measure flour by dipping your cup into the canister, then sweeping off the excess, use 6 1/2 cups. Most accurate of all, and guaranteed to give you the best results, if you measure flour by weight, use 32 ounces.

1) Combine all of the ingredients in a large mixing bowl, or a large (6-quart), food-safe plastic bucket. For first-timers, "lukewarm" means about 105°F, but don't stress over getting the temperatures exact here. Comfortably warm is fine; "OUCH, that's hot!" is not. Yeast is a living thing; treat it nicely.

2) Mix and stir everything together to make a very sticky, rough dough. If you have a stand mixer, beat at medium speed with the beater blade for 30 to 60 seconds. If you don't have a mixer, just stir-stir-stir with a big spoon or dough whisk till everything is combined.

3) Next, you're going to let the dough rise. If you've made the dough in a plastic bucket, you're all set  just let it stay there, covering the bucket with a lid or plastic wrap; a shower cap actually works well here. If you've made the dough in a bowl that's not at least 6-quart capacity, transfer it to a large bowl; it's going to rise a lot. There's no need to grease the bowl, though you can if you like; it makes it a bit easier to get the dough out when it's time to bake bread.

4) Cover the bowl or bucket, and let the dough rise at room temperature for 2 hours. Then refrigerate it for at least 2 hours, or for up to about 7 days. (If you're pressed for time, skip the room-temperature rise, and stick it right into the fridge). The longer you keep it in the fridge, the tangier it'll get; if you chill it for 7 days, it will taste like sourdough. Over the course of the first day or so, it'll rise, then fall. That's OK; that's what it's supposed to do.

5) When you're ready to make bread, sprinkle the top of the dough with flour; this will make it easier to grab a hunk. Grease your hands, and pull off about 1/4 to 1/3 of the dough  a 14-ounce to 19-ounce piece, if you have a scale. It'll be about the size of a softball, or a large grapefruit.

6) Plop the sticky dough onto a floured work surface, and round it into a ball, or a longer log. Don't fuss around trying to make it perfect; just do the best you can.

7) Place the dough on a piece of parchment (if you're going to use a baking stone); or onto a lightly greased or parchment-lined baking sheet. Sift a light coating of flour over the top; this will help keep the dough moist as it rests before baking.

8) Let the dough rise for about 45 to 60 minutes. It won't appear to rise upwards that much; rather, it'll seem to settle and expand. Preheat your oven (and baking stone, if you're using one) to 450°F while the dough rests. Place a shallow metal or cast iron pan (not glass, Pyrex, or ceramic) on the lowest oven rack, and have 1 cup of hot water ready to go.

9) When you're ready to bake, take a sharp knife and slash the bread 2 or 3 times, making a cut about 1/2" deep. The bread may deflate a bit; that's OK, it'll pick right up in the hot oven.

10) Place the bread in the oven, and carefully pour the 1 cup hot water into the shallow pan on the rack beneath. It'll bubble and steam; close the oven door quickly.

11) Bake the bread for 25 to 35 minutes, until it's a deep, golden brown.

12) Remove the bread from the oven, and cool it on a rack. Store leftover bread in a plastic bag at room temperature.

13) Yield: 3 or 4 loaves, depending on size.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 slice Servings Per Batch: 12 per loaf Amount Per Serving: Calories: 100 cal Calories from Fat: 5 Total Fat: 0g Saturated Fat: 0g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 0mg Sodium: 220mg Total Carbohydrate: 20g Dietary Fiber: 1g Sugars: 0g Protein: 4g

* The nutrition information provided for this recipe is determined by the ESHA Genesis R&D software program. Substituting any ingredients may change the posted nutrition information.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/no-knead-crusty-white-bread-recipe

The Almost-No-Knead Baguette DAIRY FREE

Ingredients

3 cups lukewarm water
8 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour 
1 tablespoon table salt or 1 1/2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon instant yeast

Directions

1) Find a large (6-quart) bowl or bucket, for dough storage in the fridge. Lightly grease the bowl or bucket.

2) Place the water directly into the bowl or or other large container.

3) Add the dry ingredients to the water, and stir to combine. Mix until there are no dry spots; the texture of the dough should be fairly soft.

4) Knead the dough gently for a few minutes, by hand; it'll be very sticky. Or knead for 1 or 2 minutes in a stand mixer. Cover the container, and let the dough rest at room temperature for 2 hours.

5) Refrigerate overnight, or for up to 7 days.

6) To bake bread: Scoop out a scant 1 pound of dough (about ¼ of the batch, about 14 ½ ounces). Place on a greased work surface.

7) Shape the dough into a rough, slightly flattened oval.

8) Fold the dough in half lengthwise, and seal the edges with the heel of your hand. Flatten slightly, and fold lengthwise and seal again.

9) With the seam side down, cup your fingers and gently roll the of dough into a 15" log.

10) Place the log seam-side down onto a lightly greased or parchment-lined baking sheet, or into the well of a baguette pan.

11) Cover and allow the baguette to rise till it's very puffy, about 1 1/2 hours. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat your oven to 450°F.

12) Slash the baguette three or four times on the diagonal.

13) Spritz the baguette heavily with warm water, and bake until a very deep golden brown, 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from the oven and cool on a rack. 
Yield: 1 large baguette.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 slice Servings Per Batch: 16 per baguette Amount Per Serving: Calories: 50 Calories from Fat: 0 Total Fat: 0g Saturated Fat: 0g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 0mg Sodium: 110mg Total Carbohydrate: 11g Dietary Fiber: 0g Sugars: 0g Protein: 2g

* The nutrition information provided for this recipe is determined by the ESHA Genesis R&D software program. Substituting any ingredients may change the posted nutrition information.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/the-almost-no-knead-baguette-recipe

and a couple of chicken recipes just because I love chicken.

 Curried Chicken With Sweet Potatoes and Cauliflower Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Dairy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 473, Saturated Fat: 6g, Sodium: 655mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 26g, Carbs: 34g, Cholesterol: 154mg, Protein: 52g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

3/4 cup(s) yogurt, fat-free plain 
1 teaspoon curry powder, Madras-style 
1 teaspoon coriander, ground 
1 teaspoon ginger, ground 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, cayenne 
1 1/2 pounds chicken, thighs, boneless, skinless, 8 thighs, trimmed 
1 pounds potato(es), sweet, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes 
3 cup(s) cauliflower, florets (1 small head), or broccoli florets 
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
1/4 cup(s) nuts, dry-roasted, unsalted cashews, chopped (or unsalted, dry-roasted peanuts) 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, loosely packed leaves

Preparation

1. Combine yogurt, curry powder, coriander, ginger, garlic, 1/2 teaspoon salt and cayenne in a shallow glass dish; mix to blend. Reserve 1/4 cup of this mixture; cover and refrigerate. Add chicken to the remaining yogurt mixture and turn to coat. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator for at least 4 hours or overnight.

2. Preheat oven to 450°F. Lightly coat a large rimmed baking sheet with cooking spray.

3. Remove the chicken from the marinade and place on the prepared baking sheet. Toss sweet potato with the reserved yogurt mixture in a medium bowl and place on the baking sheet. Toss cauliflower with oil in a medium bowl and add to the baking sheet. Season vegetables with the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper. Roast chicken and vegetables, uncovered, for 15 minutes.

4. Carefully turn the chicken over and stir the vegetables. Roast until the vegetables are tender and chicken is cooked through, 10 to 15 minutes more.

5. Arrange chicken and vegetables on a platter or individual plates and garnish with peanuts (or cashews) and cilantro.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/curried-chicken-with-sweet-potatoes--cauliflower

Greek-Style Grilled Chicken With Oregano, Garlic, Lemon, and Olive Oil J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Ingredients

3 whole lemons
5 medium cloves garlic, minced (about 4 teaspoons)
3 tablespoon minced fresh oregano
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 whole chicken, 3 1/2 to 4 pounds

Procedures

Grate 2 teaspoons zest from 1 of the lemons into a large bowl with a lemon zester or microplane grater. Split that lemon plus 1 more lemon in half and squeeze 3 tablespoons juice into bowl. Add garlic and oregano. Whisking constantly, slowly drizzle in olive oil to form an emulsified vinaigrette. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Pat chicken dry with paper towels and place breast-side-down on a large cutting board. Using sharp kitchen shears, remove the backbone by cutting along either side of it. Turn chicken over and lay out flat. Press firmly on breast to flatten the chicken. For added stability, run a metal or wooden skewer horizontally, entering through one thigh, going through both breast halves, and exiting through the other thigh. Tuck wing tips behind back. Season generously with salt and pepper.

Using your hands, rub 1/2 of vinaigrette evenly all over the surface of chicken, working it into every nook and cranny.

Light one chimney full of charcoal. When all the charcoal is lit and covered with gray ash, pour out and arrange the coals on one side of the charcoal grate. Set cooking grate in place, cover grill and allow to preheat for 5 minutes. Alternatively, set half the burners on a gas grill to the highest heat setting, cover, and preheat for 10 minutes. Clean and oil the grilling grate.

Place chicken skin-side up on cooler side of grill with legs facing towards hotter side. Cover grill with vents on lid open and aligned over the chicken. Open bottom vents of grill if using a charcoal grill. Cook until instant read thermometer inserted into deepest part of breast registers 120°F, about 30-45 minutes.

Carefully flip chicken and place skin-side-down on hotter side of grill with breasts pointed towards cooler side. If using a gas grill, reduce heat to medium-low. Press down firmly with a wide, stiff spatula to ensure good contact between bird and grill grates. Cover and cook until skin is crisp and instant read thermometer inserted into deepest part of breast registers 145 to 150°F, about 10 minutes longer. If chicken threatens to burn before temperature is achieved, carefully slide to cooler side of grill, cover, and continue to cook until done. Do not leave the lid off for longer than it takes to check temperature.

Transfer chicken to a cutting board and allow to rest for 5 to 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, split remaining lemon in half and place cut-side-down on hotter side of grill. Grill until well browned, about 5 minutes. Carve chicken, drizzle with remaining vinaigrette, and serve immediately with grilled lemon halves.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/06/best-grilled-chicken-greek-style-lemon-garlic-olive-oil.html

I do hope someone does try the last recipe  Im just wondering how easy it is to thrust a skewer through a chicken.

You could use the following recipe to celebrate on the fourth but you would need bright blue dishes to put it in.

 EGGNOG CUSTARD WITH RASPBERRY JAM

Makes 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

½ cup cold water 
2½ teaspoons powdered gelatin 
2 cups eggnog 
2 tablespoons bourbon (optional)
1 cup heavy cream
¼ cup sugar 
½ teaspoon pure vanilla extract
½ cup raspberry jam

Directions

1. Place the cold water in a small heat-safe bowl and sprinkle the gelatin on top of it. Let it sit for 5 minutes to bloom.

2. Melt the bloomed gelatin in the microwave, 30 seconds to 1 minute. Stir to make sure it is fully dissolved.

3. Pour the eggnog into a large bowl, then whisk the melted gelatin into the eggnog. Add the bourbon, if using, and whisk to combine.

4. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, whip the cream, sugar and vanilla extract to medium peaks.

5. Gently fold the whipped cream into the eggnog mixture, mixing just to combine.

6. Pour the custard into 6 small bowls, cups or ramekins, leaving at least ½ inch of space at the top of the containers. Transfer the custards to the refrigerator and chill for at least 30 minutes (or up to overnight).

7. To serve, dollop 1 tablespoon of jam onto each portion and use the back of a spoon to gently smooth it to the edges. Serve chilled. (This recipe can be made up to three days ahead and kept refrigerated.)

Note: Looking to serve a crowd? This recipe doubles easily. Not enough small dishes on hand? Just pour the finished custard into a large serving bowl and increase the chilling time to 2 hours. To serve, scoop the custard into bowls and swirl in the jam

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Eggnog-Custard-with-Raspberry-Jam

Now this should satisfy any vegetarian or vegan  now you can celebrate grill season in style.

 Zucchini Patties with Dill Dip Recipe

24 Servings

Prep: 25 min. Cook: 10 min.

Ingredients

3/4 cup sour cream
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2-1/2 cups shredded zucchini
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1 teaspoon seafood seasoning
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 egg, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 large carrot, chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup canola oil

Directions

For dip, in a small bowl, combine the first five ingredients. Cover and refrigerate until serving.

Place zucchini in a colander to drain; squeeze to remove excess liquid. Pat dry; set aside.

In a large bowl, combine the bread crumbs, seafood seasoning and garlic powder.

Stir in egg and butter until blended. Add the carrot, onion and zucchini.

Place flour in a shallow bowl.

Shape zucchini mixture into 24 small patties; coat with flour.

Heat oil in a large skillet; (think they would taste better done on the grill) fry patties, a few at a time, for 3-4 minutes on each side or until lightly browned.

Drain on paper towels. Serve with dip. Yield: 2 dozen (3/4 cup dip).

www.tasteofhome.com

CARAMEL ALMOND CAKE

Makes one 9-inch cake

Ingredients

Cake

2 sticks unsalted butter
1½ cups sugar
3 eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1½ cups all-purpose flour
1½ cups almond flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup whole milk

Almond Topping

1 stick butter
¾ cup turbinado sugar
¼ cup heavy cream
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Pinch of salt
2 cups sliced almonds

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease and flour a 9-inch cake pan.

2. Make the cake batter: In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, 4 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the eggs one at a time, scraping the side of the bowl well after each addition. Add the vanilla extract and mix to combine.

4. In a medium bowl, whisk the flour with the almond flour, baking powder and salt to combine. Add the dry ingredients to the mixer and mix just until incorporated. Add the milk and mix until a smooth batter forms.

5. Pour the batter into the prepared cake pan and transfer to the oven. Bake until the cake is set but not yet golden brown, 25 to 35 minutes.

6. Make the topping: After the cake has been baking for 15 minutes, melt the butter in a medium pot over medium heat. Add the sugar, cream, vanilla, salt and sliced almonds, and bring to a simmer. Simmer until the mixture thickens slightly, 4 to 5 minutes.

7. When the cake is set but not yet golden, remove the cake from the oven and pour the almond mixture on top. Use a spatula to gently spread it evenly across the surface of the cake.

8. Return the cake to the oven and bake until the topping is bubbly and the almonds are golden brown and toasted, 10 to 15 minutes more.

9. Remove the cake from the oven. Let the cake cool for 10 minutes (any longer and the caramel layer may start to set, making the cake harder to remove from the pan), then run a knife around the edge of the pan. Turn the cake out onto a large plate, then invert it onto a serving plate or cake stand. Let the cake cool completely or serve warm

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Caramel-Almond-Cake

Strawberry Greek Yogurt Popsicles by Sonali Ruder

Yield: 8 servings

Ingredients

2cups sliced strawberries (10 ounces)
3tablespoons agave nectar, honey or other sweetener 
1 1/2cups vanilla nonfat Greek yogurt

Instructions

Place strawberries and 2 tablespoons agave nectar in a food processor. Puree until smooth, with some small chunks of fruit.

Mix yogurt and remaining agave nectar in a bowl until smooth.

Spoon 2-3 teaspoons of strawberry puree into bottom of each popsicle mold. Spoon about 1 ½ tablespoons yogurt on top of fruit. Repeat with another layer each of strawberry puree and yogurt.

Place popsicle sticks into popsicles. Cover and freeze until solid, about 2-3 hours.

This recipe originally appeared as Strawberry Greek Yogurt Popsicles on thefoodiephysician.com.

http://spryliving.com/recipes/strawberry-greek-yogurt-popsicles

drawing to a close  you might want to mix up this to sip while you peruse this weeks knitting tea party

 Sparkling Rose Jell-o

Sure, were well beyond our Jell-O shot years (cheers to college!), but were not above enjoying a boozy gelatin treat from time to time--especially in the summer. In this recipe, we classed it up ever so slightly by using sparkling rosé wine and vodka and serving each portion in a Champagne glass with a lemon twist. Oh, and by not drinking it in the basement of a fraternity house. (Cheers to adulthood!)

Makes 15 servings

Ingredients

3 cups sparkling rosé, divided
4 envelopes (1 ounce) powdered gelatin
¼ cup sugar
1 cup vodka
Lemon peel, cut into strips for garnish

Directions

1. Place 15 small Champagne glasses on a baking sheet.

2. Pour 1½ cups of the rosé into a small pot. Sprinkle the gelatin over the surface and let it sit for 1 to 2 minutes.

3. Heat the mixture over medium heat, stirring to dissolve the gelatin. When the gelatin is dissolved, 1 to 2 minutes, stir in the sugar until it dissolves, 1 minute more.

4. Pour the mixture into a pitcher or large measuring cup with a spout. Stir in the remaining rosé and the vodka.

5. Pour the mixture evenly into the prepared glasses. Transfer the baking sheet to the refrigerator and chill until set, at least 1 hour (and up to overnight).

6. Keep chilled until ready to serve. To serve, garnish each glass with a strip of lemon peel.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Sparkling-Rose-Jell-o

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 19th June, 2015 (by Darowil)

Health Issues.

*sassafras* has yet another intestinal infection.

*cashmergmas* mother is home and Daralene will be going back soon.

I was correct last week in my assumption that *Gwens* DH had had no problems with his eye. *Gwen* is on new RA meds which also seem to be upsetting her stomach-doctor recommended coming off them for a week to see what happens. She had a fall Sunday night- some pain on awaking Monday.

*Sugarsugar's* Mum is still having some OK days and not good days, making very little if any progress.

*flyty1n* was able to reschedule her cardiologist appointment for the same day- he was covering the emergency room at the original time.

Other issues
*budasha* has a computer on the blink and having difficulties with sending messages.

*nittergma* is finding it easier at Walmart now

*Nicho* had a good week with her friend- who recovered quickly from her surgery so they were able to enjoy each others company.

*Poledra* needed to take one of Marlas dogs to the vet after being attacked by another of her dogs. Nasty break in a leg and infected wounds.

PHOTOS
3 - *Jknappva* - Swans & bees!
6 - *Lurker* - Prince William & Prince George
6 - *Purple* - Garden border
13 - *Flyty1n * - Roses
30 - *Jknappva* - Guillermo the foal
32 - *Kate* - DS, DDIL & Caitlin
39 - *Jknappva* - Sister's kitty diva, Sundae
39 - *Budasha* - DGN's graduation
39 - *Lurker* - View of Mt Cook (download)
41 - *Darowil* - Sonja's baby sandals/Squircle socks
42 - *Swedenme* - Funny
46 - *Swedenme* - Knitted baby sandals
48 - *Bonnie* - Garden photos
50 - *Purple* - Aran wool & crochet hooks
50 - *Darowil* - Postal gifts/Yarn
53 - *Poledra* - Ryssa's new hair cut/Commissioned sweater
57 - *Poledra* - Hoppy
58 - *Purple* - Summer flowers
59 - *Jknappva* - Sunset photos

RECIPES
21 - *Lurker* - Seafood Calzone
22 - *Lurker* - Lemon curd
22 - *Busyworkerbee* - Simple meat pie
55 - *Sam* - Yogurt-Frosted Watermelon Cake with Fresh Berries

CRAFTS
4 - *Sam* - Seed stitch baby patterns (link)
26 - *Sam* - Baby Gnome hat (link)
26 - *Sam* - Baby hats/sweater/teddy/vest (links)
32 - *Sam* - Socks pattern/Minnion slippers (link)
58 - *Sam* - Baby flower cocoons (link)
61 - *Darowil* - Feats in socks (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Lurker* - Sydney's canine commuter (link)
18 - *Bonnie* - Haskap (link)
21 - *Sam* - Amazing animal dads (link)
24 - *TNS* - Webcam for Puffins/Gannets (link)
37 - *Busyworkerbee* - Aurora Australis, Tasmania (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Awesome auroras (link)
50 - *Darowil* - Funny
50 - *Rookie* - Sightseeing in Chicago (link)
59 - *Sugarsugar* - Dog afraid of water (link)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Time does fly! We're getting a smidge of rain--it's nice, but I hope the sun comes out if you want it to. Just checking in for now--off to do some other things but hope to be back later.

Oops--forgot to add I've blocked "the thing," so when it's dry, I'll get some pictures.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you as always Sam for the new Tea Party. Some unusual recipes , all sound so good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam can't believe it's that time of the week again. Some lovely recipes there you might make a chef out of me yet well if my attention level could last long enough For me to remember I've left the oven on . Maybe someone should invent an oven that talks to you seems everything else does elevators. Cars . I'm sick of the car beeping at me for no reason . On second thoughts no talking oven it would be just another voice telling me off Warning your meal is burning . Maybe I will stick to salads &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you believe i missed a recipe. --- sam --- i think i would have a problem dediding to puree or not puree. lol

Pureed White Bean Soup

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 90 minutes
Total Time: 100 minutes
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 cup dried cannellini beans 
water for soaking beans
4 Tbsp. olive oil, divided 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 large stalk celery, chopped
1 sprig each of fresh parsley, thyme, and rosemary 
1 bay leaf 
4 cups vegetable broth or vegetarian chicken-flavored broth
Sea salt or kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper, to taste
Juice of 1/2 lemon (about 1 tablespoon)

Preparation

Put the beans and water in a bowl and soak overnight.

Drain the beans and set aside.

Heat 2 Tbsp. of the olive oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add the onion and cook for 5 minutes.

Add the garlic and cook for another minute.

Add the beans, celery, parsley, thyme, rosemary, bay leaf, and pepper. Stir in the stock and bring to a boil.

Lower the heat, cover the pot, and allow to gently simmer for 1 1/2 hours, or until the beans are tender, stirring occasionally.

Add the salt and allow to cool slightly.

Purée the soup in a food processor, return to the pot, reheat but do not boil, then add the lemon juice and the remaining olive oil just before serving.

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/beans/r/Pureed-Italian-white-bean-soup


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just arrived at DD's hotel Just as the heavens opened up. Definitely no sightseeing or window shopping. Going to check to see if there's any theater we may want to see and can get in last minute. May jyst be a cab to reastaurant and back if rain and storms keep up like this. DD is stuck until all the kds are picked up and this kind of weather slows everything down.

Great recipes, Sam and live the summary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam. I haven't been posting much this past week as I'm still not 100% after my flu bug (or whatever it was) but I have been reading along and sending out healing vibes to all those needing them. I hope to post more next week, although I will be away from Tuesday to Thursday at a health spa with my friend, but I think it's just what I need right now, I am really looking forward to it! Going to sleep now, speak to you all in the morning.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam - you were right, that opening was quite a surprise! Hard to believe that you've been our host for over 3 years now. I wonder how many recipes you've put on here in that time. And thanks to Kate and the "summary ladies" for all their hard work keeping track of us.

I've been sitting here watching the news from northern NY State. 3 weeks ago two convicted murderers broke out of a maximum security prison and have been on the run ever since. One of them was just shot and killed by police and they have spotted the other and are chasing him through the woods and thick brush - hopefully they'll get him before too long. They had broken into some hunting camps and are armed with stolen weapons, so I'm pretty sure the police may end up shooting the other one too, especially if he shoots first. 

Well, escapees or not, I'd better go get some dinner started. I have a feeling we'll be watching the news most of the evening. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Good late afternoon from Texas. Oh Sam, I had to laugh as I read about the sun being shor-lived and the added "Bah". Of course, my brain added "Humbug" to the "Bah". You do r emember Mr. Mr Scrooge, of course, although we won't be hearing from him for a few months. Also, that you can't wait for warm weather. Come visit me: it's 98 degrees here already. Thank you for starting the Tea Party again, and might I have iced tea this week? Would love some of that yummy pretzel salad which is one of my favorites. Also, thanks to the kind ladies for their very helpful sumaries every week. Hope you all enjoy a bright and sunny weekend.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you,Sam for another great opening. I'm so glad Dave chose you to take over the hosting duties. You do a wonderful job. And thank you to our summary ladies. It's nice to have to summary to help me remember things I'm sure I might have forgetten.
Just had some good news about little William. He's been nursing with his 'nurse-pony' this afternoon. They tried a regular nurse horse but he was too tiny and she was too tall. But the nurse pony is just right. They were afraid they might have to re-insert his feeding tube.
Hopefully, he will continue to get better now.
Here's a picture.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you June for the news of William. I never knew that there were nurse horses and nurse ponies. He should hopefully improve now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you are absolutely the recipe King. Thanks for another great start.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 8 February 12


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Thank you,Sam for another great opening. I'm so glad Dave chose you to take over the hosting duties. You do a wonderful job. And thank you to our summary ladies. It's nice to have to summary to help me remember things I'm sure I might have forgetten.
> Just had some good news about little William. He's been nursing with his 'nurse-pony' this afternoon. They tried a regular nurse horse but he was too tiny and she was too tall. But the nurse pony is just right. They were afraid they might have to re-insert his feeding tube.
> Hopefully, he will continue to get better now.
> Here's a picture.
> Junek


 Thank you for the update June. Little William looks to be doing well . I'm glad they found another pony to feed him 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, portobello cheese steak, yum. Also chicken enchilada. Actually think I will make that tomorrow. I love crock pot meals.
Kate, enjoy spa, feel better.
Gwen, hope you are feeling better.
Guess what. My DH fixed my IPad so I can now get hooked up to Internet again. My IPad and Kindle had lost ability to hook up to net for past several weeks. Have had to bring them to library to use or wait til DH not using MacAirBook and use that. Yeah.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great opening Sam, and thank you. A thanks to the update summary people as well, as I see much that I missed. I am going to try the lemon chicken recipe for lunch on Sunday..had the chicken, just didn't quite know how to fix it..now I do.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sam, great varietyof reipes this week. Already printed sme out to use. Ladies great summary also, thank you all so much. Watchig the USA soccer girls playing China in the Fifa soccer games in Canada. Took DH and I a couple of years to becoome soccer fans. Love the games now. Had to learn the rules before we really became fans. Have had a lazy day and sorry that Rookie's plans with her DD had to change due to the rainey weather. Off for now to watch the game.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just arrived at DD's hotel Just as the heavens opened up. Definitely no sightseeing or window shopping. Going to check to see if there's any theater we may want to see and can get in last minute. May jyst be a cab to reastaurant and back if rain and storms keep up like this. DD is stuck until all the kds are picked up and this kind of weather slows everything down.
> 
> Great recipes, Sam and live the summary.


A time when you really rather not have rain. But you can have a nice time together even if you can't see as much as you wanted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I haven't been posting much this past week as I'm still not 100% after my flu bug (or whatever it was) but I have been reading along and sending out healing vibes to all those needing them. I hope to post more next week, although I will be away from Tuesday to Thursday at a health spa with my friend, but I think it's just what I need right now, I am really looking forward to it! Going to sleep now, speak to you all in the morning.


Wondered why you had been so quiet. A few days of relaxation might be just what you need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you,Sam for another great opening. I'm so glad Dave chose you to take over the hosting duties. You do a wonderful job. And thank you to our summary ladies. It's nice to have to summary to help me remember things I'm sure I might have forgetten.
> Just had some good news about little William. He's been nursing with his 'nurse-pony' this afternoon. They tried a regular nurse horse but he was too tiny and she was too tall. But the nurse pony is just right. They were afraid they might have to re-insert his feeding tube.
> Hopefully, he will continue to get better now.
> Here's a picture.
> Junek


Do they have any problems getting other horses (or ponies) to feed another foal? Not something I had heard of. He looks so small- not surprising having been unwell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recieps Sam- I've copied out a few of them. Especially like the sound of the chicken Enchilda in the crockpot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do they have any problems getting other horses (or ponies) to feed another foal? Not something I had heard of. He looks so small- not surprising having been unwell.


I have heard of doing that with cattle but never horses. Here if a calf dies people often take a twin( often if cows ave twins both are smaller as she can't Najee enough milk so taking one away makes both calves do better) & put the hide of the dead calf on it so the mother will take it. Cows won't take another unless it smells like their calf. I wonder how they got the horse to let him nurse.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I know that they do it with sheep here but I didn't know about horses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting another TP, some really great looking recipes.

Thanks ladies for the summary.

Kate sorry you are still not feeling the best, hope the trip to the spa gets you back n track.

Rookie, sorry you didn't get to have your tour, you could send us your rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another TP, some really great looking recipes.
> 
> Thanks ladies for the summary.
> 
> ...


Gladly... I'm on the train to get back home...soaking wet, but had a great
time with DD. they had quite 
An experience on the el platform which I'll describe once I get home and on my laptop.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gladly... I'm on the train to get back home...soaking wet, but had a great
> time with DD. they had quite
> An experience on the el platform which I'll describe once I get home and on my laptop.


Sorry you got a soaking but great that you had an enjoyable time with your daughter.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have not heard the story about the Little William and am wondering if it were posted on last week's T.P. However, he is adorable and how wonderful that there are "wet nurses" for these wee ones. "Wet nurses" with four legs. Hmmmmmm. We learn something new everyday on KP and TP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. Glanced very quickly at the receipts, love the gluten free ones. Thank you for them &#128077;&#128077; my Chrissy graduated tonight, she looked beautiful in her cap and gown. Several of the students did little hints in tnevfau back to their seats. True to Chrissy's nature she is the only one that didn't chicken out and took a selfie. It was perfect &#128077;&#128077; will try to post a photo tomorrow. Tonight I'm beat after a long week. Good night one and all sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite, as my mum would day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Glanced very quickly at the receipts, love the gluten free ones. Thank you for them 👍👍 my Chrissy graduated tonight, she looked beautiful in her cap and gown. Several of the students did little hints in tnevfau back to their seats. True to Chrissy's nature she is the only one that didn't chicken out and took a selfie. It was perfect 👍👍 will try to post a photo tomorrow. Tonight I'm beat after a long week. Good night one and all sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite, as my mum would day.


Have a good night --- keep thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Safely home and it's still raining --- please somebody move this weather system away from us...it's going on 3 weeks of rain now....getting close to the 1/2 way mark of 40 days and 40 nights..enough already.

DD and I decided to go get some wine and a nice dinner out ---= the wine was first on the agenda after the end of her work day. She is running a Braille camp hosted by the Chicago Lighthouse for the Blind and sponsored by the National Federation for the Blind. She, her Assistant Camp Director (only 2 sighted individuals) plus 4 adult mentors and 12 campers were on their way down the stairway to their CTA train stop -- 1/2 were on the stairs when 6 policemen came running down the stairs and told the Assistant Camp Director to take the kids back up to the street level. DD and her adult mentor and 5 kids were already on the platform and heading to the train -- a man was sitting on the platform with a backpack and DD suggested he move so the campers could come through -- pretty obvious since all of them had their white canes. He got up and moved near a trashcan when DD saw the police come down the stairs and directly to that man who reached into his backpack...cops drew their weapons and man tried to ditch the backpack and he and another guy started running when another 5-6 cops came in on the platform from the other direction and the guys were subdued and handcuffed. DD & crew had gotten to a safe area but could still see all the action( well DD could). The two men had been in an armed robbery with the loot and gun in the backpack. DD explained to the campers and adults what was happening and everyone stayed calm---sometimes it's a good thing to not be able to see..but they could hear the cops yelling to get on the ground, etc. so they pretty much knew what was going on. Once back at home base. everyone but DD went back to activity center and DD met up with parents picking up their kids and explained all that went down...some were freaked out and some were cool and just glad that it all worked out! I'm very proud that DD kept her cool and kept everyone safe and got everyone back to base camp and got herself and Assistant Director back to the hotel okay, but just a little bit shaken...her Assistant started to fall apart, but DD got her under control too. I think that first glass of a very nice Argentian Malbec wine tasted very good to DD! We had a great meal and great visit and even the rain didn't dampen anything except our clothes and shoes. The train was full of people looking like drowned rats since none of us had thought to bring umbrellas.

DH made it home tonight and is fast asleep---guess I'll have to welcome him home tomorrow. He did text me that his twin had some trouble with the knee that was replaced and went to the ER a few hours after they got back. Hope to get more information tomorrow.

I volunteered to babysit for a friend of the two DD's from their H.S. Days. She has 4 kids and the original swim team and coach are getting together tomorrow for a reunion..first time since they graduated in the mid-1990s. She's the young lady who worked for the Palliative Care/Hospice agency who were taking care of our SIL...she hadn't been assigned to him yet, but was just coming off being on call when the call from DD#2 came through that DSIL was slipping away...despite having been up for over 48 hours straight, she told the agency she knew who it was and would take the call...so she was there with my DD even before I got there. That will always mean a lot that she was there with DD while I took DGS back to our house. That's an early morning call I'll never forget nor how grateful I was to see this friend there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you believe i missed a recipe. --- sam --- i think i would have a problem dediding to puree or not puree. lol
> 
> Pureed White Bean Soup
> 
> ...


A perfect soup to try out as well as the enchilada soup. I would purée haplf and keep half as is just for texture. 
Now I'm really headed to bed. Oh and as for snow we best bigger any the garden is way too big to cover properly. We have two baby broccoli 👍👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen - this is the one i meant to use. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/make-a-vertical-strawberry-tube-planter?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just had to do this --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Doodle-Bug-Hoodie-from-Universal-Yarn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> just had to do this --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Doodle-Bug-Hoodie-from-Universal-Yarn


That's very cute and chenille yarn should make up very soft.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night...see you all in the a.m.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Glanced very quickly at the receipts, love the gluten free ones. Thank you for them 👍👍 my Chrissy graduated tonight, she looked beautiful in her cap and gown. Several of the students did little hints in tnevfau back to their seats. True to Chrissy's nature she is the only one that didn't chicken out and took a selfie. It was perfect 👍👍 will try to post a photo tomorrow. Tonight I'm beat after a long week. Good night one and all sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite, as my mum would day.


Congratulations to Chrissy, is that your youngest?

Has Jaime found her dream job yet?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I'm s glad your DD got her brood back to there parents with no problems, sounds like a scary incident.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Left for work at 3:30 AM and worked 6 hours then went to church to help out. I got home around 12:30 AM today. Just unwinding a bit and then off to bed. I don't need to work tomorrow so I will sleep in before shopping for lots of fruits and vegetables to make beautiful trays for graduation parties. Matthew is sleeping at church tonight with a group of kids and two adults who have been working together on the vacation Bible school program. Attendance was down a bit this year. Around 300 children attended most days although one day got up to 360. Fun was had by so many children and adults. Time to get some sleep or as Matthew says "Have a nice nap" which means he knows that I don't get to sleep as much as he thinks I should. Love him dearly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do they have any problems getting other horses (or ponies) to feed another foal? Not something I had heard of. He looks so small- not surprising having been unwell.


They do it here all the time . If a foal loses a mother or gets rejected they will try to find a horse / pony who can feed it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of doing that with cattle but never horses. Here if a calf dies people often take a twin( often if cows ave twins both are smaller as she can't Najee enough milk so taking one away makes both calves do better) & put the hide of the dead calf on it so the mother will take it. Cows won't take another unless it smells like their calf. I wonder how they got the horse to let him nurse.


They are called nurse mares and it can be big business with some people just owning such horses .Live not far from where they breed and train horses . Lots of people try to find a nurse mare but some people are willing to pay lots of money especially if they have paid lots of money to have the foal bred 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet friends for a riverside pub lunch. Healing vibes and hugs all round. Catch you later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


Sorry to hear that Norma my son has ulcerative colitis and I know how it affects him especially if it flares up . He is on a strict gluten free diet which has really helped him and funnily enough his eczema on his hands cleared up too 
I hope you get the help you need when you go to the doctors and start to feel better soon 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet friends for a riverside pub lunch. Healing vibes and hugs all round. Catch you later.


Morning Josephine it's a beautiful day up here too hope you have a lovely day and the sun keeps shining 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Glanced very quickly at the receipts, love the gluten free ones. Thank you for them 👍👍 my Chrissy graduated tonight, she looked beautiful in her cap and gown. Several of the students did little hints in tnevfau back to their seats. True to Chrissy's nature she is the only one that didn't chicken out and took a selfie. It was perfect 👍👍 will try to post a photo tomorrow. Tonight I'm beat after a long week. Good night one and all sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite, as my mum would day.


Congratulations to your daughter Caren look forward to seeing the picture 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rookie I'm glad to hear that your daughter and the rest of the group are all safe and well . That must have been very scary especially for the kids . Great that they all stayed calm and that your daughter got everybody safely back to camp . Wonder how long before the younger ones are telling the story to there friends 
Shame about the weather but you still had a good time that's what matters 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gwen - this is the one i meant to use. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/make-a-vertical-strawberry-tube-planter?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885


 really good ideas and if you scroll down even more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Chrissy, is that your youngest?
> 
> Has Jaime found her dream job yet?


Thank you! I will pass on to Chrissy. No one more to go, he graduates next year. 
Jamie has been working at her dream job. Even with the ups and downs she loves the residents there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a bright & sunny West Coast! This is the first day of the school holidays up here and very unusual for it to be nice weather. :roll: I'm about to go and hang some washing out while I get the chance. *Gwen & Norma* I hope you both start to feel better very soon. *Rookie* that was probably more excitement than your DD would have asked for! Thank goodness it all turned out okay in the end. *Caren* congratulations to Chrissy on her graduation. *Purple* enjoy your lunch. 
I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck. TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, just marking my spot. Well this morning I rang the care place where mum is to see how she was. Head nurse (very nice) tells me your mum isnt right..(even she could see a difference since the last few days). So they got a doc to see her and he has started her on antibiotics for the probable urine infection and also a few crackles in her chest. I didnt go in till about 3.30pm after taking some cold and flu tablets and only stayed an hour. She settled better after I was there, but still was a mixed up about where she was. We shall see. I am going to ask for a blood test next week for her just to rule out anything underlying. My cold is horrid, but with the medication and LEMON (Julie) drinks I feel bettter than I did.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, I'm s glad your DD got her brood back to there parents with no problems, sounds like a scary incident.


Ditto.... :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet friends for a riverside pub lunch. Healing vibes and hugs all round. Catch you later.


Have a wonderful time with your friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


So sorry to hear this -- feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rookie I'm glad to hear that your daughter and the rest of the group are all safe and well . That must have been very scary especially for the kids . Great that they all stayed calm and that your daughter got everybody safely back to camp . Wonder how long before the younger ones are telling the story to there friends
> Shame about the weather but you still had a good time that's what matters
> Sonja


The campers range in age from 4 to 12 and all seemed to take it in stride. Anything can happen in a big city like Chicago and this incident proved that...it will end up being a great learning experience if they're ever faced with having to navigate this kind of situation on their own. They'll have the weekend to process it all...will be interested to see if any of them do not return to camp on Monday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I will pass on to Chrissy. No one more to go, he graduates next year.
> Jamie has been working at her dream job. Even with the ups and downs she loves the residents there.


Congrats, Chrissy! Looking forward to seeing Jamie again. Is Michael the last one?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... :shock:


It sure was a scary and dangerous situation. While digesting it later, DD couldn't believe how nonchalantly he was sitting on the platform - must have thought he (& his partner who was quite a ways ahead of the other guy on the platform) had gotten away with it. But, the cops had great descriptions of the two and what they were wearing and information that they had gone down this CTA stop stairs, so had a pretty large contingent of officers on the spot quickly. Timing is everything, if the guy had seen the cops just as DD was asking him to move so the kids could pass, he might have thought to take a hostage...the brain was working overtime last night at the "could have beens", so I didn't get much sleep. I'm glad that it's the weekend and DD & staff and kids can recover.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure was a scary and dangerous situation. While digesting it later, DD couldn't believe how nonchalantly he was sitting on the platform - must have thought he (& his partner who was quite a ways ahead of the other guy on the platform) had gotten away with it. But, the cops had great descriptions of the two and what they were wearing and information that they had gone down this CTA stop stairs, so had a pretty large contingent of officers on the spot quickly. Timing is everything, if the guy had seen the cops just as DD was asking him to move so the kids could pass, he might have thought to take a hostage...the brain was working overtime last night at the "could have beens", so I didn't get much sleep. I'm glad that it's the weekend and DD & staff and kids can recover.


Thats what I was thinking.... very lucky he didnt grab one of them as a hostage. I hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Safely home and it's still raining --- please somebody move this weather system away from us...it's going on 3 weeks of rain now....getting close to the 1/2 way mark of 40 days and 40 nights..enough already.
> 
> DD and I decided to go get some wine and a nice dinner out ---= the wine was first on the agenda after the end of her work day. She is running a Braille camp hosted by the Chicago Lighthouse for the Blind and sponsored by the National Federation for the Blind. She, her Assistant Camp Director (only 2 sighted individuals) plus 4 adult mentors and 12 campers were on their way down the stairway to their CTA train stop -- 1/2 were on the stairs when 6 policemen came running down the stairs and told the Assistant Camp Director to take the kids back up to the street level. DD and her adult mentor and 5 kids were already on the platform and heading to the train -- a man was sitting on the platform with a backpack and DD suggested he move so the campers could come through -- pretty obvious since all of them had their white canes. He got up and moved near a trashcan when DD saw the police come down the stairs and directly to that man who reached into his backpack...cops drew their weapons and man tried to ditch the backpack and he and another guy started running when another 5-6 cops came in on the platform from the other direction and the guys were subdued and handcuffed. DD & crew had gotten to a safe area but could still see all the action( well DD could). The two men had been in an armed robbery with the loot and gun in the backpack. DD explained to the campers and adults what was happening and everyone stayed calm---sometimes it's a good thing to not be able to see..but they could hear the cops yelling to get on the ground, etc. so they pretty much knew what was going on. Once back at home base. everyone but DD went back to activity center and DD met up with parents picking up their kids and explained all that went down...some were freaked out and some were cool and just glad that it all worked out! I'm very proud that DD kept her cool and kept everyone safe and got everyone back to base camp and got herself and Assistant Director back to the hotel okay, but just a little bit shaken...her Assistant started to fall apart, but DD got her under control too. I think that first glass of a very nice Argentian Malbec wine tasted very good to DD! We had a great meal and great visit and even the rain didn't dampen anything except our clothes and shoes. The train was full of people looking like drowned rats since none of us had thought to bring umbrellas.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised you DD felt shaken after that. Well done on her keeping things together to ensure that everyone else did so as well. Certaintly the type of thing you can do nothing to avoid!

The experience with her firend is one that binds you - though not in a way you would want. How old was DGS at the time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


I dohope they can quickly work out what is going on and that a treatment can quickly be found that works for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not surprised you DD felt shaken after that. Well done on her keeping things together to ensure that everyone else did so as well. Certaintly the type of thing you can do nothing to avoid!
> 
> The experience with her firend is one that binds you - though not in a way you would want. How old was DGS at the time?


About 20 mos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya's baby sandal has gone on display among many other socks.. The blue one next to it was a pattern Rookie sent.
May as well add some others while I am posting as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do they have any problems getting other horses (or ponies) to feed another foal? Not something I had heard of. He looks so small- not surprising having been unwell.


I have no idea, Margaret. This is the first I've heard of them. I'm just so glad they are available. I hadn't realized how tiny William was until seeing him with the pony and I can imagine how tiny he would be next to a HORSE!
Praying he will soon be better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I have not heard the story about the Little William and am wondering if it were posted on last week's T.P. However, he is adorable and how wonderful that there are "wet nurses" for these wee ones. "Wet nurses" with four legs. Hmmmmmm. We learn something new everyday on KP and TP.


yes, the beginning of William's problem was on last week's TP. Since I had shared my sister's photos of the wild horses, I thought everyone would be interested in little William's health problems.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Glanced very quickly at the receipts, love the gluten free ones. Thank you for them 👍👍 my Chrissy graduated tonight, she looked beautiful in her cap and gown. Several of the students did little hints in tnevfau back to their seats. True to Chrissy's nature she is the only one that didn't chicken out and took a selfie. It was perfect 👍👍 will try to post a photo tomorrow. Tonight I'm beat after a long week. Good night one and all sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite, as my mum would day.


Congratulations to Chrissy!! Has she decided what she's going to do?
I'm looking forward photos!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> yes, the beginning of William's problem was on last week's TP. Since I had shared my sister's photos of the wild horses, I thought everyone would be interested in little William's health problems.
> Junek


Between here and Facebook his plight is well travelled around the world thats for sure.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW!! What excitement. and kudos to your DD for staying calm. Sounds like she's just what was needed. She well deserved that glass of wine. 
I know you're glad you can repay such a great friend by baby sitting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are called nurse mares and it can be big business with some people just owning such horses .Live not far from where they breed and train horses . Lots of people try to find a nurse mare but some people are willing to pay lots of money especially if they have paid lots of money to have the foal bred
> Sonja


I have no idea how much this nurse "pony" will cost. But so far, the fund for his care is over $20,000 and I'm sure they'll need all of that and probably more. Little William still has a long way to go before he's completely well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


I do hope you're soon feeling better. I've been lucky for the last while. I haven't been sick for over a year when I had bronchitis that wanted to last the rest of my life!
Will keep you in my prayers that you're soon well and 'in the pink' as Sam says.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Well this morning I rang the care place where mum is to see how she was. Head nurse (very nice) tells me your mum isnt right..(even she could see a difference since the last few days). So they got a doc to see her and he has started her on antibiotics for the probable urine infection and also a few crackles in her chest. I didnt go in till about 3.30pm after taking some cold and flu tablets and only stayed an hour. She settled better after I was there, but still was a mixed up about where she was. We shall see. I am going to ask for a blood test next week for her just to rule out anything underlying. My cold is horrid, but with the medication and LEMON (Julie) drinks I feel bettter than I did.


I'm glad they've started your mum on antibiotics. I know you're so worried about her.
please take care of yourself. I know you really want to be well so you can devote time to her but you're important, too.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonya's baby sandal has gone on display among many other socks.. The blue one next to it was a pattern Rookie sent.
> May as well add some others while I am posting as well.


What a great variety of socks!!! And I love that you've included the darling little sandal!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Between here and Facebook his plight is well travelled around the world thats for sure.


I agree and the more exposure his plight gets, I'm hoping more people will be generous and donate. Even a dollar would help. Dollars can really add up if enough people will donate even one!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Well this morning I rang the care place where mum is to see how she was. Head nurse (very nice) tells me your mum isnt right..(even she could see a difference since the last few days). So they got a doc to see her and he has started her on antibiotics for the probable urine infection and also a few crackles in her chest. I didnt go in till about 3.30pm after taking some cold and flu tablets and only stayed an hour. She settled better after I was there, but still was a mixed up about where she was. We shall see. I am going to ask for a blood test next week for her just to rule out anything underlying. My cold is horrid, but with the medication and LEMON (Julie) drinks I feel bettter than I did.


Will be keeping you both in prayer- the cold sounds like it is a lot worse than I had hoped.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a great variety of socks!!! And I love that you've included the darling little sandal!
> Junek


Thats what we are trying to show people- how much variety there is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonya's baby sandal has gone on display among many other socks.. The blue one next to it was a pattern Rookie sent.
> May as well add some others while I am posting as well.


Are these all your own work, Margaret? Some mighty unusual socks amongst them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be keeping you both in prayer- the cold sounds like it is a lot worse than I had hoped.


You're popping in late- I guess you've had your first sleep. I considering doing the sensible thing and going to bed soon. My brother and the rest of th efamily arrive tomorrow at 7am. His daughter is refusing to get up for them- she doesn't want to get up early. Maybe I should have pointed out I was getting up for my bother so she could get up for her brother! However she can sleep. See what they do when they get here- she may not be left to sleep then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You're popping in late- I guess you've had your first sleep. I considering doing the sensible thing and going to bed soon. My brother and the rest of th efamily arrive tomorrow at 7am. His daughter is refusing to get up for them- she doesn't want to get up early. Maybe I should have pointed out I was getting up for my bother so she could get up for her brother! However she can sleep. See what they do when they get here- she may not be left to sleep then!


Been trying to trace Joy in Goulburn, something is definitely up- so I had rung at 12- and woken myself up in the process! won't be up long - it is chilly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are these all your own work, Margaret? Some mighty unusual socks amongst them!


No-though most of those ones are I see. Just found lots more! Guess I may as well add them. Most of these ones aren't.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Darowil, those are many wonderful and creative socks. Almost it persuades me to knit a sock. Have some hats that need to be finished first, but I have quite a bit of sock yarn. How much does an adult pair of socks take to finish?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Darowil, those are many wonderful and creative socks. Almost it persuades me to knit a sock. Have some hats that need to be finished first, but I have quite a bit of sock yarn. How much does an adult pair of socks take to finish?


100gm ball will do a pair of adult socks (other than large mens feet- or I guess very large women's feet). One is enough for longer socks than I normally do as well.
Start of with one of my workshops then if you do get stuck I am here- and others here have learnt that way as well. But then you can branch out and use up all the sock yarn- except you will keep buying more and so never run out! Ask me how I know...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No-though most of those ones are I see. Just found lots more! Guess I may as well add them. Most of these ones aren't.


Some very busy sock-knitters around Adelaide! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern , I hope you are better soon. 
nana Caren, congratulations to Chrissy. 
Pacer, don't overdo it, you work so hard. Julie, please stay as warm as you can. Is there any kind of extra payment you can claim for heating costs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Normaedern , I hope you are better soon.
> nana Caren, congratulations to Chrissy.
> Pacer, don't overdo it, you work so hard. Julie, please stay as warm as you can. Is there any kind of extra payment you can claim for heating costs?


So far as I am aware, Martina, we have nothing like your British assistance package.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure was a scary and dangerous situation. While digesting it later, DD couldn't believe how nonchalantly he was sitting on the platform - must have thought he (& his partner who was quite a ways ahead of the other guy on the platform) had gotten away with it. But, the cops had great descriptions of the two and what they were wearing and information that they had gone down this CTA stop stairs, so had a pretty large contingent of officers on the spot quickly. Timing is everything, if the guy had seen the cops just as DD was asking him to move so the kids could pass, he might have thought to take a hostage...the brain was working overtime last night at the "could have beens", so I didn't get much sleep. I'm glad that it's the weekend and DD & staff and kids can recover.


 Please don't let your mind keep going over the "could have beens" , but when it enters your head try to think of how it all went well. The children can learn a lot from this and your daughter knows that she can cope in a very tense unexpected situation. Thankfully all are well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Darowil, Thanks so much.. I think a workshop with you would be wonderful. I shall look them up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma & Cathy, hope you are both feeling better soon.
Cathy, hope the antibiotics get your mom doing better soon.
Margaret, the socks display is quite amazing, so many different types & patterns.did you make the little purple & black cuffed ones in the last picture. They look like they would stay on little ones well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Darowil, Thanks so much.. I think a workshop with you would be wonderful. I shall look them up.


I have been knitting socks since I was a child with heavier wool but last winter I followed Margaret's toe-up workshop & am now hooked on doing them that way, the heel comes together so nice & you don't have to try to bind off the toe so it's not lumpy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, healing energy sent your way.
Rookie, you should be very proud of DD, and how well she handled such a terrifying situation. Glad it worked out so well.o
Margaret, your socks are amazing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sonya's baby sandal has gone on display among many other socks.. The blue one next to it was a pattern Rookie sent.
> May as well add some others while I am posting as well.


They look lovely Margaret as do all the socks . One of these days I'm going to check out your workshop site and knit some more socks . 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, great opening as usual. The micro bread and butter pickles sound so easy. I'm going to give them a try. 
Ladies - thank you for your summary - always so helpful. It's raining here so I guess it's an indoor day and I can catch up on TP.
KateB-hope you enjoy your time at the Spa. 

I must have missed the mention of Little William. Didn't know that there were nurse ponies but lucky for him that there are. I hope that he gets the nourishment he needs to grow.

Rookie - Glad that all the kids were okay and there was no panic. Sorry to hear about your SIL.

NanaCaren - congratulations to Chrissy on her graduation.
Normaedern - I hope your visit to the Dr. on Tuesday will bring you some relief.
SugarSugar - Must be a worry for you about your mum. HOpe she improves soon.
Darowil - What an array of socks! Nice to see Sonja's sandals included.

I think I'm caught up for now so I'm off to do some housework. No knitting for now, unfortunately.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma & Cathy, hope you are both feeling better soon.
> Cathy, hope the antibiotics get your mom doing better soon.
> Margaret, the socks display is quite amazing, so many different types & patterns.did you make the little purple & black cuffed ones in the last picture. They look like they would stay on little ones well.


Since you haven't mentioned Shane in a while, I was wondering how he is...and if he's back from his holiday.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bravo to your DD for remaining calm. That could have had quite a different outcome. Glad all was well.


RookieRetiree said:


> Safely home and it's still raining --- please somebody move this weather system away from us...it's going on 3 weeks of rain now....getting close to the 1/2 way mark of 40 days and 40 nights..enough already.
> 
> DD and I decided to go get some wine and a nice dinner out ---= the wine was first on the agenda after the end of her work day. She is running a Braille camp hosted by the Chicago Lighthouse for the Blind and sponsored by the National Federation for the Blind. She, her Assistant Camp Director (only 2 sighted individuals) plus 4 adult mentors and 12 campers were on their way down the stairway to their CTA train stop -- 1/2 were on the stairs when 6 policemen came running down the stairs and told the Assistant Camp Director to take the kids back up to the street level. DD and her adult mentor and 5 kids were already on the platform and heading to the train -- a man was sitting on the platform with a backpack and DD suggested he move so the campers could come through -- pretty obvious since all of them had their white canes. He got up and moved near a trashcan when DD saw the police come down the stairs and directly to that man who reached into his backpack...cops drew their weapons and man tried to ditch the backpack and he and another guy started running when another 5-6 cops came in on the platform from the other direction and the guys were subdued and handcuffed. DD & crew had gotten to a safe area but could still see all the action( well DD could). The two men had been in an armed robbery with the loot and gun in the backpack. DD explained to the campers and adults what was happening and everyone stayed calm---sometimes it's a good thing to not be able to see..but they could hear the cops yelling to get on the ground, etc. so they pretty much knew what was going on. Once back at home base. everyone but DD went back to activity center and DD met up with parents picking up their kids and explained all that went down...some were freaked out and some were cool and just glad that it all worked out! I'm very proud that DD kept her cool and kept everyone safe and got everyone back to base camp and got herself and Assistant Director back to the hotel okay, but just a little bit shaken...her Assistant started to fall apart, but DD got her under control too. I think that first glass of a very nice Argentian Malbec wine tasted very good to DD! We had a great meal and great visit and even the rain didn't dampen anything except our clothes and shoes. The train was full of people looking like drowned rats since none of us had thought to bring umbrellas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I love the tube planter and also the pallet one. My garden looks horrible and I need to strt again but jus haventy felt well. Maybe next week.


thewren said:


> hey gwen - this is the one i meant to use. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/make-a-vertical-strawberry-tube-planter?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you have been ill. I hope the doctor's appointment goes well and that you will find relief soon. Keeping you in prayer.


Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bravo to your DD for remaining calm. That could have had quite a different outcome. Glad all was well.


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hoping that everyone starts feeling better with new meds, sleep, etc. Praying for all in need.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! To Chrissy and you! You have such beautiful children.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


Glad everyone is okay and the animals too!!! so lucky only the stove that was a goner. 
Doodlebug is so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! To Chrissy and you! You have such beautiful children.


Thank you I think they are awesome children too but, then I am mum.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad everyone is okay and the animals too!!! so lucky only the stove that was a goner.
> Doodlebug is so cute.


I'm glad everyone including the animals are ok too at least a stove can be replaced . Is Marla alright because I know something like this can shake you up a bit 
Sonja


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam,
Still drying up here in CA. Damp almost sounds good. 
Be well. Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


Great pictures Caren . Your daughter is beautiful . Is that your son too ? 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, Rookie, is it s full moon? I'm so glad your daughter was able to keep things calm and collected, that's a good ability to have that many do not. Very glad that the robbers didn't even attempt to grab anyone.

Cathy, I hope you and dm are both doing better soon, it sounds lovely ke your idea of a blood test would be a good one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I talked to her a couple times last night and again just a bit ago, I'll go over and help her finish cleanup later. Christopher and Kerry stayed a quite a while last night and got her calmed down, and made sure all the cats were still in the house. The only cat that goes outside almost took the first off duty fireman (he was walking down the street with wife and dog) off his feet when he launched off the pourch and hit the man in the chest. But the fireman is also uninjured by Nestor, poor kitty. She's really unhappy to be without her range for a while though, I think she called the insurance this morning though, so hopefully it won't be too long. Had range, so really could have been worse. She had turned it off, hoping it would suffocate itself, but it just got hotter. Melted the rack to the oven wall she thinks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


Glad the fire was not more serious!
Is Doodlebug the one you suspect was mistreated?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


She's just as beautiful as I remember. She sure made her choice early in life. Congratulations to her .... it seems she's well on her way to working in her chosen field.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


I'm glad everything ended as well as it did. It could have been much worse. That's one reason we don't broil much .... it only takes a little bit for a fire!
I imagine her homeowner's insurance will cover for a new range, won't it?
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


Way to go, Chrissy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


Sorry about the oven - glad it was caught quickly and extinguished....new oven shopping in your future.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, Rookie, is it s full moon? I'm so glad your daughter was able to keep things calm and collected, that's a good ability to have that many do not. Very glad that the robbers didn't even attempt to grab anyone.
> 
> Cathy, I hope you and dm are both doing better soon, it sounds lovely ke your idea of a blood test would be a good one.


Yes, I'm glad she's that composed too...and unfortunately for Chicago, it doesn't take a full moon for this stuff to happen. I worked right across the street from where this happened and took the CTA and Metra public transportation every day for over a year while on a consulting assignment and never saw anything like this happen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since you haven't mentioned Shane in a while, I was wondering how he is...and if he's back from his holiday.
> Junek


They are back, he's had another round of chemo. I haven't seen him for a while but he seems to be doing OK, I'm afraid it's the calm before the storm because he s so thin & can't have much reserves left. :-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. I love the tube planter and also the pallet one. My garden looks horrible and I need to strt again but jus haventy felt well. Maybe next week.


Sorry your garden isn't doing well after all the work. Mine is coming well but we need rain so bad. I've been watering but with cold water it's not the same. The strawberries I set out are covered in blooms but unless DS keeps them watered whole we are gone they will probably get screwed up :-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


Lovely photos, great looking girl. It's great she s so close to her chosen career, here those things aren't available in school, you must go to a special school after grade 12, I think for about 10 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye I'm s glad they got the fire out quickly. Could have been so much worse but still stressful. I hope she can get a new stove soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your garden isn't doing well after all the work. Mine is coming well but we need rain so bad. I've been watering but with cold water it's not the same. The strawberries I set out are covered in blooms but unless DS keeps them watered whole we are gone they will probably get screwed up :-(


I'm sorry to Gwen after all that hard work you put into it . Hopefully when you start to feel better you might be able to salvage something 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are back, he's had another round of chemo. I haven't seen him for a while but he seems to be doing OK, I'm afraid it's the calm before the storm because he s so thin & can't have much reserves left. :-(


It's so hard to watch a loved one lose their fight. I'm keeping him in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hugs. As June said, it's tough.
Kaye, scary, glad fire caught early.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, sending hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy normaedern to wrap you up in warm healing energy - hopefully the doctor can figure out what it is and give you something to make it all better - let the healing begin. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have literally slept the day away - it is 56° - very very windy and as just a bit ago - it has been raining since last night. unbelievable amounts of water laying around - the trampoline hole is overflowing which means it is almost four feet deep - we had two lakes on the south lawn - runoff from the field that still has a lot of water laying on it. with the first of july just around the corner it is almost too late for the farmers to plant the rest of their land. it is going to be slim pickings for a lot of farmers this year - gary's dad had all his land planted but not sure what all this rain is going to do with it - he farms a little over 600 acres. 

heidi called for coffee around ten this morning - still haven't made it over - don't know if i will. it is just too cold. finally threw the cats out - it wasn't raining but they needed to do their "constitutional" and i rather they do it outside rather than inside.

the next three or four days are to be cooler than usual - i hope at least that the fourth is nice and hot. this is summer - it's supposed to be hot. 

i broke down and turned the heat on - enough to take the damp chill off the house and i have heavy flannel sweat pant and a very heavy sweatshirt on to keep warm. think i will stay inside - i don't need to get chilled and sick.

need to read a little to catch up --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - do children there go to school year around? here they have the summer off - school picks up usually a week before labor day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a bright & sunny West Coast! This is the first day of the school holidays up here and very unusual for it to be nice weather. :roll: I'm about to go and hang some washing out while I get the chance. *Gwen & Norma* I hope you both start to feel better very soon. *Rookie* that was probably more excitement than your DD would have asked for! Thank goodness it all turned out okay in the end. *Caren* congratulations to Chrissy on her graduation. *Purple* enjoy your lunch.
> I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and your mum tons of healing energy - gets lots of rest and drink lots of lemon tea. hopefully the antibiotic will turn things around for your mother. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Well this morning I rang the care place where mum is to see how she was. Head nurse (very nice) tells me your mum isnt right..(even she could see a difference since the last few days). So they got a doc to see her and he has started her on antibiotics for the probable urine infection and also a few crackles in her chest. I didnt go in till about 3.30pm after taking some cold and flu tablets and only stayed an hour. She settled better after I was there, but still was a mixed up about where she was. We shall see. I am going to ask for a blood test next week for her just to rule out anything underlying. My cold is horrid, but with the medication and LEMON (Julie) drinks I feel bettter than I did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think josephine should buy the purple ones with the great design on them - think i would have gone crazy trying to follow that pattern. great looking socks --- sam



darowil said:


> Sonya's baby sandal has gone on display among many other socks.. The blue one next to it was a pattern Rookie sent.
> May as well add some others while I am posting as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would send you some of our if i could. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam,
> Still drying up here in CA. Damp almost sounds good.
> Be well. Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how were the pork chops? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I talked to her a couple times last night and again just a bit ago, I'll go over and help her finish cleanup later. Christopher and Kerry stayed a quite a while last night and got her calmed down, and made sure all the cats were still in the house. The only cat that goes outside almost took the first off duty fireman (he was walking down the street with wife and dog) off his feet when he launched off the pourch and hit the man in the chest. But the fireman is also uninjured by Nestor, poor kitty. She's really unhappy to be without her range for a while though, I think she called the insurance this morning though, so hopefully it won't be too long. Had range, so really could have been worse. She had turned it off, hoping it would suffocate itself, but it just got hotter. Melted the rack to the oven wall she thinks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gee - i am the only one here - everyone else must be at a party and i wasn't invited - waaaa. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june's sister has her swan - here is one for you. --- sam

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00166ES9G/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00166ES9G&linkCode=as2&tag=pur0e4-20&linkId=TRNPXSGQRBO57M3Q


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have literally slept the day away - it is 56° - very very windy and as just a bit ago - it has been raining since last night. unbelievable amounts of water laying around - the trampoline hole is overflowing which means it is almost four feet deep - we had two lakes on the south lawn - runoff from the field that still has a lot of water laying on it. with the first of july just around the corner it is almost too late for the farmers to plant the rest of their land. it is going to be slim pickings for a lot of farmers this year - gary's dad had all his land planted but not sure what all this rain is going to do with it - he farms a little over 600 acres.
> 
> heidi called for coffee around ten this morning - still haven't made it over - don't know if i will. it is just too cold. finally threw the cats out - it wasn't raining but they needed to do their "constitutional" and i rather they do it outside rather than inside.
> 
> ...


I wish I could send you a little of our heat, Sam. It's still hot here and no chance of us having to use the heat! We had a a good rain last night and this afternoon but no wind or storms although we did have, and still have, a tornado watch until about 8pm.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june's sister has her swan - here is one for you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00166ES9G/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00166ES9G&linkCode=as2&tag=pur0e4-20&linkId=TRNPXSGQRBO57M3Q


What a great idea!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Almost the end of another saturday...june has brought you up to date on our weather, no tornado so far. Has been another toothless week, and no migrains. Feel it will be a while until I have the dentures made, $ ?'s But I can get by Ok. The needles are still calling me, but I have to finish this closet clean out first.(almost done-what a mess of stuff, down to less than half to put back in) for me that's good. Have several WIP that I must focus on before starting another project of any kind...I'm sure you know what I mean. Of course, I will keep in touch...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Caren . Your daughter is beautiful . Is that your son too ?
> Sonja


Thank you  Yes that is my youngest son, he has one more year then he graduates. That will be all seven of them done. Then 14 grandchildren to go. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gee - i am the only one here - everyone else must be at a party and i wasn't invited - waaaa. lol --- sam


I'm still here when my internet lets me reply and not delete it. :? :-(


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I think they are awesome children too but, then I am mum.


Yes, but Mum is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the fire was not more serious!
> Is Doodlebug the one you suspect was mistreated?


Yes she is. I sent Carly a pic of Hoppy in his cast, she asked what happened, and instead of saying poor Hoppy, she said " oh, poor doodle".  She does love hoppy too, but she feels for doodle after the whole event.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad everything ended as well as it did. It could have been much worse. That's one reason we don't broil much .... it only takes a little bit for a fire!
> I imagine her homeowner's insurance will cover for a new range, won't it?
> Junek


Oops. sent before typing a single letter.

Yes, it could have been much much worse, David and I went into Scottsbluff for his meeting this morning and then we stopped at Marlas to put the range back into it's place so that she could get around her kitchen, the fire dept had the gas company come by last night and check to make sure there were no leaks anywhere, and he red tagged her range to help with the insurance. 
I'm just popping in while cooking the corn, when we stopped at Marlas, we ended up with David deciding that he was grilling steaks, and we cant use Marlas stove to cook the corn and there's no room on the grill for them, so I ran home (drove), to cook that and the zuccini. 
I'll catch up later. 
Have a great afternoon/evening everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but Mum is pretty awesome too.


awwww  thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> awwww  thank you


 You are welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how were the pork chops? --- sam


They turned into tiny charcoal briquettes. lol She had been so looking forward to them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations for Chrissy. I am very proud of her. She still has a few hours to make up in September to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.


Lovely girl and she looks so happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


So glad that no one was hurt. The oven can be replaced.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having been toothless for over a year i tell you it is doable. have potatoes baking in the oven right now. i eat a lot of packaged mashed potatoes usually with a whole can of drained veggiers in it - or a can of canned chicken shredded. lots of yogurt - pudding - pb&j's (hickory is quite fond of these) - chili right out of the can - bush's baked beans out of the can - and all the ice cream i want. lol --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Almost the end of another saturday...june has brought you up to date on our weather, no tornado so far. Has been another toothless week, and no migrains. Feel it will be a while until I have the dentures made, $ ?'s But I can get by Ok. The needles are still calling me, but I have to finish this closet clean out first.(almost done-what a mess of stuff, down to less than half to put back in) for me that's good. Have several WIP that I must focus on before starting another project of any kind...I'm sure you know what I mean. Of course, I will keep in touch...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it's true! --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> awwww  thank you


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Another stormy night. Tornadoes all around us tonight. It was a warm and humid day. 
I stayed in the city this weekend and sent DH to the lake. I was so far behind on doing errands and cleaning and laundry. Still have to more big shopping stops to make before back to work on Monday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have literally slept the day away - it is 56° - very very windy and as just a bit ago - it has been raining since last night. unbelievable amounts of water laying around - the trampoline hole is overflowing which means it is almost four feet deep - we had two lakes on the south lawn - runoff from the field that still has a lot of water laying on it. with the first of july just around the corner it is almost too late for the farmers to plant the rest of their land. it is going to be slim pickings for a lot of farmers this year - gary's dad had all his land planted but not sure what all this rain is going to do with it - he farms a little over 600 acres. " quote
> 
> Glad you got to catch up a bit on your rest. I wish you could send some of that rain to us..we are still dry "as a bone". It is in the 100's today and will be three digits all this week. Crazy weather for all of the USA I think . I am hoping that you will feel better and stronger.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> but it's true! --- sam


thank you very much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Darowil, Thanks so much.. I think a workshop with you would be wonderful. I shall look them up.


Just follow the KP link under any of my posts and do some scrolling to find the relevant one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma & Cathy, hope you are both feeling better soon.
> Cathy, hope the antibiotics get your mom doing better soon.
> Margaret, the socks display is quite amazing, so many different types & patterns.did you make the little purple & black cuffed ones in the last picture. They look like they would stay on little ones well.


No- those were from the German knitter in our group. We also have a Russian, a South African and two French who are more or less regulars, plus me born in the UK. So the majority of us are not born here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I talked to her a couple times last night and again just a bit ago, I'll go over and help her finish cleanup later. Christopher and Kerry stayed a quite a while last night and got her calmed down, and made sure all the cats were still in the house. The only cat that goes outside almost took the first off duty fireman (he was walking down the street with wife and dog) off his feet when he launched off the pourch and hit the man in the chest. But the fireman is also uninjured by Nestor, poor kitty. She's really unhappy to be without her range for a while though, I think she called the insurance this morning though, so hopefully it won't be too long. Had range, so really could have been worse. She had turned it off, hoping it would suffocate itself, but it just got hotter. Melted the rack to the oven wall she thinks.


It so could have been worse. What a releif that it wasn't, not surprising that Marla was a little shaken after. 
Two potentially really bad situations already this week on the KTP but both worked out well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think josephine should buy the purple ones with the great design on them - think i would have gone crazy trying to follow that pattern. great looking socks --- sam


Maryanne also wants them- but they are one of my Christmas present club yarn and pattern so they stay with me (unless as happens very occasionally I don't like th yearn). However I do hav eenough to do another pair so will at some time. Maybe something different but they are a lovely pair, but I have so many sock patterns I want to do that doing the same is silly unless I have a very good reason to do so.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,
Sorry I've been mia these last few weeks. I've tried toread at least several pages of the Tea Party but life and work has been getting in the way. I did take a few days off to go to my DS's for the DGDs' dance recitals. Then a girl scout thing, a gymnastics recital and my DGS's baseball game. Also got to see and visit with John's Old Lady ( Susan), who lives in the next town. The day I decided to go back to work, I came down with a cold from hell. Thought my head would explode. So for days of nursing it, was finally well enough to go to work. Been kept busy so far this summer. Have a load that delivers Monday in New Jersey. Lots of rain and wind along the way, so have been glad to have the weekend to do it in. 

Speaking of rain, both of the towns my DDs live in have had flooding. My DD1's street flooded enough for her son to go kayaking in and her basement is flooded. DD2 is in Florida on vacation so I dint know about her place, although, the basement is the landlord's concern and they don't have anything down there. 

Happy birthday and anniversary to all I missed. Healing wishes to all who need them. Congrats to all of our high school and college graduates. DGD1 got her bachelor's and DGS Quinn managed to get his high school diploma by the skin of his teeth. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been mia these last few weeks. I've tried toread at least several pages of the Tea Party but life and work has been getting in the way. I did take a few days off to go to my DS's for the DGDs' dance recitals. Then a girl scout thing, a gymnastics recital and my DGS's baseball game. Also got to see and visit with John's Old Lady ( Susan), who lives in the next town. The day I decided to go back to work, I came down with a cold from hell. Thought my head would explode. So for days of nursing it, was finally well enough to go to work. Been kept busy so far this summer. Have a load that delivers Monday in New Jersey. Lots of rain and wind along the way, so have been glad to have the weekend to do it in.
> 
> Speaking of rain, both of the towns my DDs live in have had flooding. My DD1's street flooded enough for her son to go kayaking in and her basement is flooded. DD2 is in Florida on vacation so I dint know about her place, although, the basement is the landlord's concern and they don't have anything down there.
> ...


Was just wondering about you- saw on FAcebook that today (tomorrow for you ) is your birthday and wondered how you were going. Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow-do you have anything planned for it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Another stormy night. Tornadoes all around us tonight. It was a warm and humid day.
> I stayed in the city this weekend and sent DH to the lake. I was so far behind on doing errands and cleaning and laundry. Still have to more big shopping stops to make before back to work on Monday.


Sounds like a very busy weekend for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been mia these last few weeks. I've tried toread at least several pages of the Tea Party but life and work has been getting in the way. I did take a few days off to go to my DS's for the DGDs' dance recitals. Then a girl scout thing, a gymnastics recital and my DGS's baseball game. Also got to see and visit with John's Old Lady ( Susan), who lives in the next town. The day I decided to go back to work, I came down with a cold from hell. Thought my head would explode. So for days of nursing it, was finally well enough to go to work. Been kept busy so far this summer. Have a load that delivers Monday in New Jersey. Lots of rain and wind along the way, so have been glad to have the weekend to do it in.
> 
> Speaking of rain, both of the towns my DDs live in have had flooding. My DD1's street flooded enough for her son to go kayaking in and her basement is flooded. DD2 is in Florida on vacation so I dint know about her place, although, the basement is the landlord's concern and they don't have anything down there.
> ...


What time, I'm glad you are feeling better. 
Very glad that your DD didn't lose anything in the flooding, but it's still not good to have, hopefully the landlord will get it all dried out before any mold has a chance to take hold, and hopefully your other DD doesn't have any flooding whatsoevery. 
Stay safe out there Kathy. I think of you almost as much as I do David, out there on the highways. He's started listening to all the old old truckin' songs from the 70's, so funny, but there were some really good ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  Yes that is my youngest son, he has one more year then he graduates. That will be all seven of them done. Then 14 grandchildren to go. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD:


Only 14 so far... :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kathy - in case i forget - an early happy birthday from me. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been mia these last few weeks. I've tried toread at least several pages of the Tea Party but life and work has been getting in the way. I did take a few days off to go to my DS's for the DGDs' dance recitals. Then a girl scout thing, a gymnastics recital and my DGS's baseball game. Also got to see and visit with John's Old Lady ( Susan), who lives in the next town. The day I decided to go back to work, I came down with a cold from hell. Thought my head would explode. So for days of nursing it, was finally well enough to go to work. Been kept busy so far this summer. Have a load that delivers Monday in New Jersey. Lots of rain and wind along the way, so have been glad to have the weekend to do it in.
> 
> Speaking of rain, both of the towns my DDs live in have had flooding. My DD1's street flooded enough for her son to go kayaking in and her basement is flooded. DD2 is in Florida on vacation so I dint know about her place, although, the basement is the landlord's concern and they don't have anything down there.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Left for work at 3:30 AM and worked 6 hours then went to church to help out. I got home around 12:30 AM today. Just unwinding a bit and then off to bed. I don't need to work tomorrow so I will sleep in before shopping for lots of fruits and vegetables to make beautiful trays for graduation parties. Matthew is sleeping at church tonight with a group of kids and two adults who have been working together on the vacation Bible school program. Attendance was down a bit this year. Around 300 children attended most days although one day got up to 360. Fun was had by so many children and adults. Time to get some sleep or as Matthew says "Have a nice nap" which means he knows that I don't get to sleep as much as he thinks I should. Love him dearly.


I'd say you need a nap alright. Those boys take good care of their momma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, love the doodlebug hoodie.  Should I modify it for the dog?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I haven't been posting much this past week as I'm still not 100% after my flu bug (or whatever it was) but I have been reading along and sending out healing vibes to all those needing them. I hope to post more next week, although I will be away from Tuesday to Thursday at a health spa with my friend, but I think it's just what I need right now, I am really looking forward to it! Going to sleep now, speak to you all in the morning.


Glad you are feeling a bit better, hopefully you'll be back to 100% soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Kathy have a very Happy Birthday and stay safe on the roadways dear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, portobello cheese steak, yum. Also chicken enchilada. Actually think I will make that tomorrow. I love crock pot meals.
> Kate, enjoy spa, feel better.
> Gwen, hope you are feeling better.
> Guess what. My DH fixed my IPad so I can now get hooked up to Internet again. My IPad and Kindle had lost ability to hook up to net for past several weeks. Have had to bring them to library to use or wait til DH not using MacAirBook and use that. Yeah.


I am happy to hear you are back on line at home!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Glanced very quickly at the receipts, love the gluten free ones. Thank you for them 👍👍 my Chrissy graduated tonight, she looked beautiful in her cap and gown. Several of the students did little hints in tnevfau back to their seats. True to Chrissy's nature she is the only one that didn't chicken out and took a selfie. It was perfect 👍👍 will try to post a photo tomorrow. Tonight I'm beat after a long week. Good night one and all sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite, as my mum would day.


Congratulations to Chrissy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Safely home and it's still raining --- please somebody move this weather system away from us...it's going on 3 weeks of rain now....getting close to the 1/2 way mark of 40 days and 40 nights..enough already.
> 
> DD and I decided to go get some wine and a nice dinner out ---= the wine was first on the agenda after the end of her work day. She is running a Braille camp hosted by the Chicago Lighthouse for the Blind and sponsored by the National Federation for the Blind. She, her Assistant Camp Director (only 2 sighted individuals) plus 4 adult mentors and 12 campers were on their way down the stairway to their CTA train stop -- 1/2 were on the stairs when 6 policemen came running down the stairs and told the Assistant Camp Director to take the kids back up to the street level. DD and her adult mentor and 5 kids were already on the platform and heading to the train -- a man was sitting on the platform with a backpack and DD suggested he move so the campers could come through -- pretty obvious since all of them had their white canes. He got up and moved near a trashcan when DD saw the police come down the stairs and directly to that man who reached into his backpack...cops drew their weapons and man tried to ditch the backpack and he and another guy started running when another 5-6 cops came in on the platform from the other direction and the guys were subdued and handcuffed. DD & crew had gotten to a safe area but could still see all the action( well DD could). The two men had been in an armed robbery with the loot and gun in the backpack. DD explained to the campers and adults what was happening and everyone stayed calm---sometimes it's a good thing to not be able to see..but they could hear the cops yelling to get on the ground, etc. so they pretty much knew what was going on. Once back at home base. everyone but DD went back to activity center and DD met up with parents picking up their kids and explained all that went down...some were freaked out and some were cool and just glad that it all worked out! I'm very proud that DD kept her cool and kept everyone safe and got everyone back to base camp and got herself and Assistant Director back to the hotel okay, but just a little bit shaken...her Assistant started to fall apart, but DD got her under control too. I think that first glass of a very nice Argentian Malbec wine tasted very good to DD! We had a great meal and great visit and even the rain didn't dampen anything except our clothes and shoes. The train was full of people looking like drowned rats since none of us had thought to bring umbrellas.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that everyone was safe! It sounds like you had a nice evening together. Glad to see after reading a bit that you are safely home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sam for the wonderful start and to those who provide the summary. Great work. I have been lurking and not posting as I have been really ill. I have had a diagnosis of diverticulitius in the past but this is more like ulcerative colitis. I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday with my favourite dr who had retired?????? In the meantime, I am keeping up just not posting. The mare with William is so sweet.


Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Well this morning I rang the care place where mum is to see how she was. Head nurse (very nice) tells me your mum isnt right..(even she could see a difference since the last few days). So they got a doc to see her and he has started her on antibiotics for the probable urine infection and also a few crackles in her chest. I didnt go in till about 3.30pm after taking some cold and flu tablets and only stayed an hour. She settled better after I was there, but still was a mixed up about where she was. We shall see. I am going to ask for a blood test next week for her just to rule out anything underlying. My cold is horrid, but with the medication and LEMON (Julie) drinks I feel bettter than I did.


Sending healing prayers your way, and prayers continue for your mom


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Babysat for the 4 kids of DDs' girlfriend tonight for a few hours...what a lovely family! Oldest is 10 and youngest is 3-1/2 and they are so adorable and well-behaved. The girls brought me up to date with what's happening in the world of Barbie and spent about 1/2 hour doing the Barbie Beauty Shop where the Barbies all got new hair dos, manicures & pedicures. Even Ken stopped by to get his hair cut! The two older boys played video games in the same room where the girls were and everyone just were so pleasant with one another. Got the girls bathed and ready for bed and then started watching a movie when parents got home. We all had fun and plan to do it again. I think it's important for young couples to get out by themselves especially since she works nights and he works days. Babysitters are now costing over $15.00/hour here and not many will watch 4 kids. Boy I remember babysitting for $.25 per hour and was so happy when after a couple of years, I was getting $1.25!

Fun night -- DD who is in town for the Braille camp was at the swim team reunion too and they all had a great time. She's doing just fine with no residual effects of yesterday's ordeal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


I am so glad Marla and the animals are ok. The mess can be cleaned up and the stove replace. Marla and the animals can't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam,
> Still drying up here in CA. Damp almost sounds good.
> Be well. Karena


Karena, it's nice to see you post again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, Rookie, is it s full moon? I'm so glad your daughter was able to keep things calm and collected, that's a good ability to have that many do not. Very glad that the robbers didn't even attempt to grab anyone.
> 
> Cathy, I hope you and dm are both doing better soon, it sounds lovely ke your idea of a blood test would be a good one.


Full moon is July 2


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have literally slept the day away - it is 56° - very very windy and as just a bit ago - it has been raining since last night. unbelievable amounts of water laying around - the trampoline hole is overflowing which means it is almost four feet deep - we had two lakes on the south lawn - runoff from the field that still has a lot of water laying on it. with the first of july just around the corner it is almost too late for the farmers to plant the rest of their land. it is going to be slim pickings for a lot of farmers this year - gary's dad had all his land planted but not sure what all this rain is going to do with it - he farms a little over 600 acres.
> 
> heidi called for coffee around ten this morning - still haven't made it over - don't know if i will. it is just too cold. finally threw the cats out - it wasn't raining but they needed to do their "constitutional" and i rather they do it outside rather than inside.
> 
> ...


Stay warm Sam. I was wondering if you had floated away, after seeing that Hamler is under water, and Deshler by the Rail Park is a lake. We have had about 2 1/4 inches, all in about 14 hours. It looks like you have had a LOT more!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, love the doodlebug hoodie.  Should I modify it for the dog?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i should start babysitting. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Babysat for the 4 kids of DDs' girlfriend tonight for a few hours...what a lovely family! Oldest is 10 and youngest is 3-1/2 and they are so adorable and well-behaved. The girls brought me up to date with what's happening in the world of Barbie and spent about 1/2 hour doing the Barbie Beauty Shop where the Barbies all got new hair dos, manicures & pedicures. Even Ken stopped by to get his hair cut! The two older boys played video games in the same room where the girls were and everyone just were so pleasant with one another. Got the girls bathed and ready for bed and then started watching a movie when parents got home. We all had fun and plan to do it again. I think it's important for young couples to get out by themselves especially since she works nights and he works days. Babysitters are now costing over $15.00/hour here and not many will watch 4 kids. Boy I remember babysitting for $.25 per hour and was so happy when after a couple of years, I was getting $1.25!
> 
> Fun night -- DD who is in town for the Braille camp was at the swim team reunion too and they all had a great time. She's doing just fine with no residual effects of yesterday's ordeal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> awwww  thank you


I agree with Kaye Jo!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Also glad Marla and the pets are fine. What a scarey thing to happen and how many times do I ise my broiler for the same thing???
Congrats to Chrissy and all our grads.
Our storms are over, I think I counted at one time 11 tornadoes on the radar map. All around us. Hail was also all around us some as big as baseballs!! And we are a farming area, so I hope the crops are ok. 
All our drivers stay safe, and everyone with the terrible colds, get well and the aches and pains go away for all.
Have been knitting baby hats lately. They go pretty fast and will either donate them or give as a gift. 
Tomorrow we are invited to my sisters for a birthday dinner for me and my mom. June's has been a busy birthday month. Happy birthday and anniver. To all celebrating.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been mia these last few weeks. I've tried toread at least several pages of the Tea Party but life and work has been getting in the way. I did take a few days off to go to my DS's for the DGDs' dance recitals. Then a girl scout thing, a gymnastics recital and my DGS's baseball game. Also got to see and visit with John's Old Lady ( Susan), who lives in the next town. The day I decided to go back to work, I came down with a cold from hell. Thought my head would explode. So for days of nursing it, was finally well enough to go to work. Been kept busy so far this summer. Have a load that delivers Monday in New Jersey. Lots of rain and wind along the way, so have been glad to have the weekend to do it in.
> 
> Speaking of rain, both of the towns my DDs live in have had flooding. My DD1's street flooded enough for her son to go kayaking in and her basement is flooded. DD2 is in Florida on vacation so I dint know about her place, although, the basement is the landlord's concern and they don't have anything down there.
> ...


Hope your cold is quickly gone. Stay safe on the road. I thought of you when I saw photos on Face book of someone in a blue kayak in the street. Hope the water goes down quickly and little damage done.

Congratulations to the graduates.

Happy Birthday. As it is 11:30pm, I am only a little bit early!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja - darowil - guess what i have. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/22-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some very busy sock-knitters around Adelaide! :thumbup:


There sure are, great job everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There sure are, great job everyone. :thumbup:


Hi, Cathy, you're on early! How's things?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. I love the tube planter and also the pallet one. My garden looks horrible and I need to strt again but jus haventy felt well. Maybe next week.


GWEN.... I hope you start to feel better very soon and the doctor can get the right "balance" of medication for your pain without you feeling so sick. HUGS

In fact..... (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> GWEN.... I hope you start to feel better very soon and the doctor can get the right "balance" of medication for your pain without you feeling so sick. HUGS
> 
> In fact..... (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


Good idea! I am in on the hug!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad everyone is okay and the animals too!!! so lucky only the stove that was a goner.
> Doodlebug is so cute.


RE Poldera / Marla's kitchen fire. Ditto.......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> of course. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Also glad Marla and the pets are fine. What a scarey thing to happen and how many times do I ise my broiler for the same thing???
> Congrats to Chrissy and all our grads.
> Our storms are over, I think I counted at one time 11 tornadoes on the radar map. All around us. Hail was also all around us some as big as baseballs!! And we are a farming area, so I hope the crops are ok.
> All our drivers stay safe, and everyone with the terrible colds, get well and the aches and pains go away for all.
> ...


I hope that the hail didn't do too much damage, it certainly didn't help the farmers any here when we had that hail on the 12th or so. 
Have fun at your party!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea! I am in on the hug!


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

The hottest temperatures I have had to deal with were at Lake Havasu City in Arizona. It was 124 degrees fahrenheit that day. You could not drink enough water. The other time was New Orleans, Louisiana and the temp was 103. However the humidity was 90 per cent making the heat feel like it was 140 with the heat index. Again, you could not drink enough water.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday KeHinkle and Spider as well as Spider's mom. May your day be filled with happiness and many blessings. 

I spent about 9 hours at church preparing fruits and vegetables for graduation parties tomorrow. I had a neat experience today while shopping for fruits and vegetables. An elderly man approached me and asked what I was going to do with all the fruits and vegetables. My cart was quite full. I told him they were for two special friend's graduation parties. He asked if I was getting paid to do this and simply said "no". It is my gift to them. I explained how the one family had a dad who was in the military and the family had 2 terminal children. He was so touched that I was doing this for these special families. He took out some money out of his wallet and asked me to give it to Bella's daddy so when she has her next surgery, the family can take care of themselves as well. Bella's daddy was surprised when I gave him the money and explained the story to him. I did learn today that the 2nd oldest child in this family has unknown pain in her legs and can't walk without pain. When the family goes on their Make a Wish trip to Disney they will have 2 children in wheel chairs and one in a stroller with her medical equipment around her. A nurse is traveling with them and will care for Bella during the days. She will get a break at night and will sleep in a different room from Bella. She will stay with the 2 oldest children in the family who are sweet young ladies. The doctors are recommending that Bella get an Ipad to help calm her. She tends to fall asleep if she is stressed and they are trying to divert her attention to something less stressful. She will also need it after her surgery as she will have to sit on the potty for 45 minutes while her colon is being flushed routinely. I got to spend some quality time with the 2 oldest children today as they came to help me with their fruits and veggies. Matthew helped peel carrots and lots of them. I still have a few things to cut later this morning, but not much. 

Sounds like some people are having interesting experiences that I would like to avoid. Glad everyone is safe though. Take care. Hugs to everyone. After Wednesday of this week, I will be on vacation!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only 14 so far... :lol:


Yes unless you count the 4 Legged ones then there is an extra 7. The newest two belonging to Jamie, I wish she would hurry up and post a photo of them. They are so cute and know their names..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Was just wondering about you- saw on FAcebook that today (tomorrow for you ) is your birthday and wondered how you were going. Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow-do you have anything planned for it?


Happy birthday Kathy (kehinkle) hope you have a lovely day and have got rid of the cold 💐🎂
Take care on them roads 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Babysat for the 4 kids of DDs' girlfriend tonight for a few hours...what a lovely family! Oldest is 10 and youngest is 3-1/2 and they are so adorable and well-behaved. The girls brought me up to date with what's happening in the world of Barbie and spent about 1/2 hour doing the Barbie Beauty Shop where the Barbies all got new hair dos, manicures & pedicures. Even Ken stopped by to get his hair cut! The two older boys played video games in the same room where the girls were and everyone just were so pleasant with one another. Got the girls bathed and ready for bed and then started watching a movie when parents got home. We all had fun and plan to do it again. I think it's important for young couples to get out by themselves especially since she works nights and he works days. Babysitters are now costing over $15.00/hour here and not many will watch 4 kids. Boy I remember babysitting for $.25 per hour and was so happy when after a couple of years, I was getting $1.25!
> 
> Fun night -- DD who is in town for the Braille camp was at the swim team reunion too and they all had a great time. She's doing just fine with no residual effects of yesterday's ordeal.


Sounds like everyone had a good time you included , I really like it when children use there
imagination when playing
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Also glad Marla and the pets are fine. What a scarey thing to happen and how many times do I ise my broiler for the same thing???
> Congrats to Chrissy and all our grads.
> Our storms are over, I think I counted at one time 11 tornadoes on the radar map. All around us. Hail was also all around us some as big as baseballs!! And we are a farming area, so I hope the crops are ok.
> All our drivers stay safe, and everyone with the terrible colds, get well and the aches and pains go away for all.
> ...


Happy birthday hope you have a lovely day . Do you and your mom have the same day birthday ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - darowil - guess what i have. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/22-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns


Thank you sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but Mum is pretty awesome too.


I qiite agree x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Kathy xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning Josephine . Did you have a lovely day yesterday with your friends 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - darowil - guess what i have. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/22-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns


There are some lovley ones there thanks Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


Staying inside sounds like a good move, especially with your health issues. Temperatures that high are not fun and especially when they go on for so long. Do hope they cn keep your heart conditions under control.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I qiite agree x


Aww thank you 😊😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday KeHinkle and Spider as well as Spider's mom. May your day be filled with happiness and many blessings.
> 
> I spent about 9 hours at church preparing fruits and vegetables for graduation parties tomorrow. I had a neat experience today while shopping for fruits and vegetables. An elderly man approached me and asked what I was going to do with all the fruits and vegetables. My cart was quite full. I told him they were for two special friend's graduation parties. He asked if I was getting paid to do this and simply said "no". It is my gift to them. I explained how the one family had a dad who was in the military and the family had 2 terminal children. He was so touched that I was doing this for these special families. He took out some money out of his wallet and asked me to give it to Bella's daddy so when she has her next surgery, the family can take care of themselves as well. Bella's daddy was surprised when I gave him the money and explained the story to him. I did learn today that the 2nd oldest child in this family has unknown pain in her legs and can't walk without pain. When the family goes on their Make a Wish trip to Disney they will have 2 children in wheel chairs and one in a stroller with her medical equipment around her. A nurse is traveling with them and will care for Bella during the days. She will get a break at night and will sleep in a different room from Bella. She will stay with the 2 oldest children in the family who are sweet young ladies. The doctors are recommending that Bella get an Ipad to help calm her. She tends to fall asleep if she is stressed and they are trying to divert her attention to something less stressful. She will also need it after her surgery as she will have to sit on the potty for 45 minutes while her colon is being flushed routinely. I got to spend some quality time with the 2 oldest children today as they came to help me with their fruits and veggies. Matthew helped peel carrots and lots of them. I still have a few things to cut later this morning, but not much.
> 
> Sounds like some people are having interesting experiences that I would like to avoid. Glad everyone is safe though. Take care. Hugs to everyone. After Wednesday of this week, I will be on vacation!!!


And that vacation you sure need. I know you are going away but will you be spending some time doing nothing as well?
Experiences like that with the man giving you the money really does make you feel good about people doesn't it. So much of what we hear is negative that it is easy to forget that good side of so many people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:



> i have literally slept the day away - it is 56° - very very windy and as just a bit ago - it has been raining since last night. unbelievable amounts of water laying around - the trampoline hole is overflowing which means it is almost four feet deep - we had two lakes on the south lawn - runoff from the field that still has a lot of water laying on it. with the first of july just around the corner it is almost too late for the farmers to plant the rest of their land. it is going to be slim pickings for a lot of farmers this year - gary's dad had all his land planted but not sure what all this rain is going to do with it - he farms a little over 600 acres.
> 
> heidi called for coffee around ten this morning - still haven't made it over - don't know if i will. it is just too cold. finally threw the cats out - it wasn't raining but they needed to do their "constitutional" and i rather they do it outside rather than inside.
> 
> ...


Please do stay warm and dry Sam. I hope the sunshine returns very quickly for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you and your mum tons of healing energy - gets lots of rest and drink lots of lemon tea. hopefully the antibiotic will turn things around for your mother. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Josephine . Did you have a lovely day yesterday with your friends
> Sonja


Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - do children there go to school year around? here they have the summer off - school picks up usually a week before labor day. --- sam


No, the teachers would go nuts!! We have 4 terms - mid August to mid October (1 week off), then on until Christmas (2weeks off)' January to April (2 weeks off) then on until the end of June when they have about a 6 week break. School is on for 196 days in the year....I used to count every one of them! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Cathy, you're on early! How's things?


Hi. I was only on for a few minutes, then forgot to sign out. All about the same here. No changes. Saw mum this afternoon, confused at first then seemed to settle better. She wasnt as bad as yesterday though.
I think this bug wants to take hold in my chest. :thumbdown: I will make an appointment for a few days time in case I dont get better. I havent had bronchitis in 3 years.... so far.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kathy (kehinkle) hope you have a lovely day and have got rid of the cold 💐🎂
> Take care on them roads
> Sonja


And a Happy Birthday from me too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi. I was only on for a few minutes, then forgot to sign out. All about the same here. No changes. Saw mum this afternoon, confused at first then seemed to settle better. She wasnt as bad as yesterday though.
> I think this bug wants to take hold in my chest. :thumbdown: I will make an appointment for a few days time in case I dont get better. I havent had bronchitis in 3 years.... so far.


I do hope the bug does not go south- you really don't need a chest infection right now. Hugs for you, gentle ones and prayers continuing for your Mum!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


I'm glad and the weather behaved itself for the three of you . Great picture of three friends having a lovely time . If you were a bit wobbly going home you could have always blamed the knee 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, the teachers would go nuts!! We have 4 terms - mid August to mid October (1 week off), then on until Christmas (2weeks off)' January to April (2 weeks off) then on until the end of June when they have about a 6 week break. School is on for 196 days in the year....I used to count every one of them! :lol:


I'm the weird one in my house as I loved school couldn't wait to get there and always had homework done . You should see the looks I get when I say that and I liked school dinners apart from when spinach was on the menu . That was the only thing they were strict about in Sweden you had to try the vegtables 😖
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathy, Happy Birthday
Pacer, what a kind man to give to that family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And that vacation you sure need. I know you are going away but will you be spending some time doing nothing as well?
> Experiences like that with the man giving you the money really does make you feel good about people doesn't it. So much of what we hear is negative that it is easy to forget that good side of so many people.


My vacation will consist of traveling to visit family, knitting for my boys, playing cards, going for walks, watching fireworks, and whatever my MIL has planned. I plan on starting my homework for KAP as well. DS#1 will keep watch over the home front while we are away which will be nice. DH, Matthew and I will be gone for 9 days so I will fit in quite a bit of knitting time. I will probably bring some books to read as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Almost the end of another saturday...june has brought you up to date on our weather, no tornado so far. Has been another toothless week, and no migrains. Feel it will be a while until I have the dentures made, $ ?'s But I can get by Ok. The needles are still calling me, but I have to finish this closet clean out first.(almost done-what a mess of stuff, down to less than half to put back in) for me that's good. Have several WIP that I must focus on before starting another project of any kind...I'm sure you know what I mean. Of course, I will keep in touch...until next time...VA Sharon


It's good to hear from you, Sharon. I don't wear my bottom partial all the time, either. It needs to be adjusted but I just haven't bothered to go the dentist to get it done. I wouldn't have to pay full price since I have dental insurance. Just doesn't seem to be a pressing issue right now. Sounds like you're staying busy.
I'm glad the headaches are gone!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


All of you look so lovely. Glad you had a great time together. How does the knee feel today?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My vacation will consist of traveling to visit family, knitting for my boys, playing cards, going for walks, watching fireworks, and whatever my MIL has planned. I plan on starting my homework for KAP as well. DS#1 will keep watch over the home front while we are away which will be nice. DH, Matthew and I will be gone for 9 days so I will fit in quite a bit of knitting time. I will probably bring some books to read as well.


That sounds like a nice time. HAve a lovley relaxing break- though I guess we will hear from you before you go.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- those were from the German knitter in our group. We also have a Russian, a South African and two French who are more or less regulars, plus me born in the UK. So the majority of us are not born here.


I didn't know you were born here....how did I miss that? I knew you had lived here fairly recently, but not that it was your birthplace. What age were you when you left?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been mia these last few weeks. I've tried toread at least several pages of the Tea Party but life and work has been getting in the way. I did take a few days off to go to my DS's for the DGDs' dance recitals. Then a girl scout thing, a gymnastics recital and my DGS's baseball game. Also got to see and visit with John's Old Lady ( Susan), who lives in the next town. The day I decided to go back to work, I came down with a cold from hell. Thought my head would explode. So for days of nursing it, was finally well enough to go to work. Been kept busy so far this summer. Have a load that delivers Monday in New Jersey. Lots of rain and wind along the way, so have been glad to have the weekend to do it in.
> 
> Speaking of rain, both of the towns my DDs live in have had flooding. My DD1's street flooded enough for her son to go kayaking in and her basement is flooded. DD2 is in Florida on vacation so I dint know about her place, although, the basement is the landlord's concern and they don't have anything down there.
> ...


I've been keeping up with your travels on FB. Glad you had some down time....but yuck on the cold. Congratulations to the graduates.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

StellaK said:


> The hottest temperatures I have had to deal with were at Lake Havasu City in Arizona. It was 124 degrees fahrenheit that day. You could not drink enough water. The other time was New Orleans, Louisiana and the temp was 103. However the humidity was 90 per cent making the heat feel like it was 140 with the heat index. Again, you could not drink enough water.


I couldn't stand heat like that! If it ever gets over 80 degrees here everyone complains it's too warm, and we don't get the humidity that you get! A nice 72 degrees suits me fine! :lol:
Sorry to hear about your heart condition, stay out of the heat and take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know you were born here....how did I miss that? I knew you had lived here fairly recently, but not that it was your birthplace. What age were you when you left?


I was born in St Mary's Paddington to two Australian parents who returned to Australia when I was almost 5 so that I could start school over here. They went over to England soon after they got married and returned 5 1/2 years later with 4 kids-me the oldest.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm in on the hug, too!
junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was born in St Mary's Paddington to two Australian parents who returned to Australia when I was almost 5 so that I could start school over here. They went over to England soon after they got married and returned 5 1/2 years later with 4 kids-me the oldest.


Four kids under 6...your poor mother! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I couldn't stand heat like that! If it ever gets over 80 degrees here everyone complains it's too warm, and we don't get the humidity that you get! A nice 72 degrees suits me fine! :lol:
> Sorry to hear about your heart condition, stay out of the heat and take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


The short English summers were horrid when it got hot. The heat is different- and nothing set up to deal with heat either. But they didn't have much summer usually!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


It's good to hear from you, Stella. I've been wondering how you were. You're getting the heat we had for the last month. Our temperatures are moderating a little. High's in the 80's sounds good even with the 80% humidity with the heat we had.
Please stay safe and take care of yourself.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday KeHinkle and Spider as well as Spider's mom. May your day be filled with happiness and many blessings.
> 
> I spent about 9 hours at church preparing fruits and vegetables for graduation parties tomorrow. I had a neat experience today while shopping for fruits and vegetables. An elderly man approached me and asked what I was going to do with all the fruits and vegetables. My cart was quite full. I told him they were for two special friend's graduation parties. He asked if I was getting paid to do this and simply said "no". It is my gift to them. I explained how the one family had a dad who was in the military and the family had 2 terminal children. He was so touched that I was doing this for these special families. He took out some money out of his wallet and asked me to give it to Bella's daddy so when she has her next surgery, the family can take care of themselves as well. Bella's daddy was surprised when I gave him the money and explained the story to him. I did learn today that the 2nd oldest child in this family has unknown pain in her legs and can't walk without pain. When the family goes on their Make a Wish trip to Disney they will have 2 children in wheel chairs and one in a stroller with her medical equipment around her. A nurse is traveling with them and will care for Bella during the days. She will get a break at night and will sleep in a different room from Bella. She will stay with the 2 oldest children in the family who are sweet young ladies. The doctors are recommending that Bella get an Ipad to help calm her. She tends to fall asleep if she is stressed and they are trying to divert her attention to something less stressful. She will also need it after her surgery as she will have to sit on the potty for 45 minutes while her colon is being flushed routinely. I got to spend some quality time with the 2 oldest children today as they came to help me with their fruits and veggies. Matthew helped peel carrots and lots of them. I still have a few things to cut later this morning, but not much.
> 
> Sounds like some people are having interesting experiences that I would like to avoid. Glad everyone is safe though. Take care. Hugs to everyone. After Wednesday of this week, I will be on vacation!!!


What a lovely thing for that man to do, but then he was just following your wonderful example!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, glad you are getting a vacation. You certainly deserve one. Enjoy. Uplifting story about man who gave you money.
Josephine, great picture. Thank you.
Sam, stay warm. Wish I could send you our desert heat.
Gwen, hope you are feeling better.
Norma, thinking of you and sending healing energy. I have microscopic colitis so know some of what you are going through.
Tami, thank you.
My beloved Kindle is not taking charge. Will see about contacting Amazon. It is less than 2 years old. I'll buy new if I have to, but think I bought insurance on it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Pacer, I'm sure there's a special place in heaven reserved just for you. I will never understand how you manage to do so much. 
God bless the man who donated the money to Bella's family. Such a wonderful gesture.
Hugs.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi. I was only on for a few minutes, then forgot to sign out. All about the same here. No changes. Saw mum this afternoon, confused at first then seemed to settle better. She wasnt as bad as yesterday though.
> I think this bug wants to take hold in my chest. :thumbdown: I will make an appointment for a few days time in case I dont get better. I havent had bronchitis in 3 years.... so far.


You should make the appointment sooner rather than later. You can't afford to get really ill. Take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Four kids under 6...your poor mother! :lol:


Under 5.
And she had 8 under 11 as I was 10 when the 8th was born. Then a gap of 2 1/2 years before my youngest sibling was born- this being the father of the niece who was staying with us. And so you see how I have a 14 year old niece. Her father was about her age when Maryanne was born. They arrived back today and so she has joined them- at a friends for a few nights until they can pick up the key of their place Thursday. They bought a place a couple of years ago so they had somewhere to move to when they returned. So just need time to check the house after the tenants leave before they can move in.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


Lovely ladies having a great time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the weird one in my house as I loved school couldn't wait to get there and always had homework done . You should see the looks I get when I say that and I liked school dinners apart from when spinach was on the menu . That was the only thing they were strict about in Sweden you had to try the vegtables 😖
> Sonja


Both of my girls loved school and the extra period that was reserved for study just bored them so they always took another class during that period.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A brief update on Little William. He seems to be doing as well as can be expected. He is nursing so hopefully he will start gaining weight soon. He and his nurse mare, Pebbles, are hitting it off nicely.
His medical fund is now over $21,000 and still rising, thanks to so many generous people. He still has a long way to go.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope the bug does not go south- you really don't need a chest infection right now. Hugs for you, gentle ones and prayers continuing for your Mum!


I too hope the bug doesn't go south( took a few reads to understand that )and that you feel better soon , hopefully this new week will be when your mum starts to get better . I'll be thinking about both of you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> My vacation will consist of traveling to visit family, knitting for my boys, playing cards, going for walks, watching fireworks, and whatever my MIL has planned. I plan on starting my homework for KAP as well. DS#1 will keep watch over the home front while we are away which will be nice. DH, Matthew and I will be gone for 9 days so I will fit in quite a bit of knitting time. I will probably bring some books to read as well.


Sounds like you have a nice time planned Mary . We like to play cards as a family to , or a game of monopoly which usually ends in chaos , Hope you and your family have a lovely time when you go and you get plenty of rest 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Kehinkle, Spider and Spider's mum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


Oh my! Stay we'll friend. And cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday KeHinkle and Spider as well as Spider's mom. May your day be filled with happiness and many blessings.
> 
> I spent about 9 hours at church preparing fruits and vegetables for graduation parties tomorrow. I had a neat experience today while shopping for fruits and vegetables. An elderly man approached me and asked what I was going to do with all the fruits and vegetables. My cart was quite full. I told him they were for two special friend's graduation parties. He asked if I was getting paid to do this and simply said "no". It is my gift to them. I explained how the one family had a dad who was in the military and the family had 2 terminal children. He was so touched that I was doing this for these special families. He took out some money out of his wallet and asked me to give it to Bella's daddy so when she has her next surgery, the family can take care of themselves as well. Bella's daddy was surprised when I gave him the money and explained the story to him. I did learn today that the 2nd oldest child in this family has unknown pain in her legs and can't walk without pain. When the family goes on their Make a Wish trip to Disney they will have 2 children in wheel chairs and one in a stroller with her medical equipment around her. A nurse is traveling with them and will care for Bella during the days. She will get a break at night and will sleep in a different room from Bella. She will stay with the 2 oldest children in the family who are sweet young ladies. The doctors are recommending that Bella get an Ipad to help calm her. She tends to fall asleep if she is stressed and they are trying to divert her attention to something less stressful. She will also need it after her surgery as she will have to sit on the potty for 45 minutes while her colon is being flushed routinely. I got to spend some quality time with the 2 oldest children today as they came to help me with their fruits and veggies. Matthew helped peel carrots and lots of them. I still have a few things to cut later this morning, but not much.
> 
> Sounds like some people are having interesting experiences that I would like to avoid. Glad everyone is safe though. Take care. Hugs to everyone. After Wednesday of this week, I will be on vacation!!!


What a wonderful story! That man is another of God's angels. As are you. I will add the sister to my prayers. Enjoy your well deserved vacation!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


So nice to see you and Londy again! And your friend too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi. I was only on for a few minutes, then forgot to sign out. All about the same here. No changes. Saw mum this afternoon, confused at first then seemed to settle better. She wasnt as bad as yesterday though.
> I think this bug wants to take hold in my chest. :thumbdown: I will make an appointment for a few days time in case I dont get better. I havent had bronchitis in 3 years.... so far.


Hope you are soon better. Have you tried taking a 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon mixed into 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day? Try for 3 days. Dd starts as soon as she thinks she is getting a cold and says it does help keep it from getting worse and not hang around as long. Touch wood I have not had to try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday to Kehinkle, Spider and Spider's mum!


I already wished Kathy a happy birthday last night but missed Spider and her mom. Happy Birthday ladies!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So nice to see you and Londy again! And your friend too


Thanks Tami, the other lady is a KPer and as mad as us. We spent some time talking about lastyears KAP. Wish I could come this year xxx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday to Kehinkle, Spider and Spider's mum!


From me too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Kathy, Spider and Spider's mom.
Took Maya for walk. Walked 10 minutes then (ran 3 minutes, walked 1 minute) x 4, then walked 10 minutes. I'm so sick of being sick decided to start getting exercise again. Last week waterlogged 3 times to prepare.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Stella, sorry to hear you are sick, hope they can manage to get some med's which keep it under control . Hope your A/C works well in the terrible heat.

Spider, glad you escaped the tornados, pretty scary to have so many around. I'm surprised in the heat we've had the last few day there have been none around here.

Cathy, hope the cold doesn't " go south" & you are feeling better soon.

Purple, great phot, glad you had a good outing with Londy & friend.

We had a great time at the 50th anniversary last night, what a crowd, about 400, most of them their family. The husband is one of 10 children ( like Margaret's mom, his parents had trouble discovering what was causing that, lol) ( 
Margaret, I can't imagine coping with so many young children, especially back then when things were so much more labor intensive. Your poor mom. My mom was the youngest of 10 but they were spread over 20 years

Well, better get off here & get to it, I'm to pick up the GKs & keep them until Tuesday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, so kind of the stranger to give money to Bella's family. I can't believe another of the kids is unwell, almost seems like that poor family has a genetic predisposition to illness, good grief. 
I hope you have a great vacation, no one deserves it more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Give my congratulation to Chrissy.
to get her cosmetology license. This is her chosen career since she was about one, it has never changed.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness only the oven was lost. That must have been a bit harrowing. Doodlebug is such a cutie. 


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm late, again. Marla caught her oven on fire last night. She was broiling porkchops and the fat just must have gotten too hot and so I hen she called me, I told her to call 911. They said its good she called quickly, the ovens a total loss, and only a year or so old. She said the officer was there in less than a minute and opened the door just far enough to get the hose from the extinguisher in. Christopher and Kerry were across from the fire dept when they pulled out and he thought they stopped awful close to his grandmas so he and Kerry zoomed down there on the motorcycle. She was on the phone with me and sounded so tel evef he was there, just couldn't figure out how he found out so fast. But, all the animals are fine, Marla's fine, just the range is history and the cleanup of extinguisher dust is a pain, so it could have been much much worse. Okay, now to get caught up. I posted pics of Doodlebug on the end of last week. I'll repost here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

See you changed your avatar. Is that a button wreath....not quite sure but whatever it is it is colorful and pretty.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad everyone including the animals are ok too at least a stove can be replaced . Is Marla alright because I know something like this can shake you up a bit
> Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


Hello Ladies what a lovely bunch :thumbup: looks as if you all had a grand time. Wine is always good to have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately we have a longer growing season than you do so hopefully I can get some replanting done this next week. Sure won't be trying to kill anymore poison ivy (which I'm pretty sure what messed up my garden....my fault for sure).


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your garden isn't doing well after all the work. Mine is coming well but we need rain so bad. I've been watering but with cold water it's not the same. The strawberries I set out are covered in blooms but unless DS keeps them watered whole we are gone they will probably get screwed up :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> See you changed your avatar. Is that a button wreath....not quite sure but whatever it is it is colorful and pretty.


Thank you Gwen .I knitted Frankie Browns woodland wreath . So it's knitted leaves , acorns, flowers , toadstools, bluebells, owls and hedgehogs 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Ladies what a lovely bunch :thumbup: looks as if you all had a grand time. Wine is always good to have.


Hi Caren, ne xt time your over we eill take you there. Were your ears burning cos we wrre talking about you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen .I knitted Frankie Browns woodland wreath . So it's knitted leaves , acorns, flowers , toadstools, bluebells, owls and hedgehogs
> Sonja


Its really pretty x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad could eat anything without his teeth. The man must have had the toughest gums around. Only time he put his teeth in was for formal occasions (weddings, etc.) 


thewren said:


> having been toothless for over a year i tell you it is doable. have potatoes baking in the oven right now. i eat a lot of packaged mashed potatoes usually with a whole can of drained veggiers in it - or a can of canned chicken shredded. lots of yogurt - pudding - pb&j's (hickory is quite fond of these) - chili right out of the can - bush's baked beans out of the can - and all the ice cream i want. lol --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately we have a longer growing season than you do so hopefully I can get some replanting done this next week. Sure won't be trying to kill anymore poison ivy (which I'm pretty sure what messed up my garden....my fault for sure).


77You be careful in the garden or I may have go come and sit on you xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Its really pretty x


Thank you purple


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto from me and stay safe traveling.


thewren said:


> good to hear from you kathy - in case i forget - an early happy birthday from me. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I too remember when babysittings as .25. When I started getting $1/hour I thought I was rich! Down here my DD gets $10 per hour and there are only a couple of folks she wil sit for. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Babysat for the 4 kids of DDs' girlfriend tonight for a few hours...what a lovely family! Oldest is 10 and youngest is 3-1/2 and they are so adorable and well-behaved. The girls brought me up to date with what's happening in the world of Barbie and spent about 1/2 hour doing the Barbie Beauty Shop where the Barbies all got new hair dos, manicures & pedicures. Even Ken stopped by to get his hair cut! The two older boys played video games in the same room where the girls were and everyone just were so pleasant with one another. Got the girls bathed and ready for bed and then started watching a movie when parents got home. We all had fun and plan to do it again. I think it's important for young couples to get out by themselves especially since she works nights and he works days. Babysitters are now costing over $15.00/hour here and not many will watch 4 kids. Boy I remember babysitting for $.25 per hour and was so happy when after a couple of years, I was getting $1.25!
> 
> Fun night -- DD who is in town for the Braille camp was at the swim team reunion too and they all had a great time. She's doing just fine with no residual effects of yesterday's ordeal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you turning into a werewolf or something? LOL


tami_ohio said:


> Full moon is July 2


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where rain is in the forecast again today after raining all night. 

Thought I'd see if i can get coffee topmost today seems how my laptop is sort of cooperating. 

Healing energies going out to all those in need. Extra warm hugs for Sam and Julie. HUGS for all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Cathy. I have had internet issues and been wanting to say how much I can relate to your caring for your mom. She is in my prayers.I know this is such a difficult time not only because of your mom but then getting a cold and probably not seeing Serena as much.


sugarsugar said:


> GWEN.... I hope you start to feel better very soon and the doctor can get the right "balance" of medication for your pain without you feeling so sick. HUGS
> 
> In fact..... (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is way too hot to be outside. Do take care of yourself and stay in the cool. Prayers that your health will improve.


StellaK said:


> It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

wonderful picture


PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I finally got the computer to enlarge the picture enough so I could tell it was knitted. That is really pretty. I'm going to check out the pattern.

EDIT: I've downloaded it and hope to get one made.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen .I knitted Frankie Browns woodland wreath . So it's knitted leaves , acorns, flowers , toadstools, bluebells, owls and hedgehogs
> Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

StellaK said:


> It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


Glad you are staying inside during these tropical days. I am hoping you are on meds for your heart conditions and perhaps can have an ablation to repair the atrial fib. Summer is here as well, in the triple digits today. Have church at 1300 hours and if I was not the consultant for the family history people, I would stay home in this heat. The good thing is that even though the church is only 4 blocks away, there is plenty of parking and I can drive there in a few minutes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes unless you count the 4 Legged ones then there is an extra 7. The newest two belonging to Jamie, I wish she would hurry up and post a photo of them. They are so cute and know their names..


 :lol:

Kitties or pups?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where rain is in the forecast again today after raining all night.
> 
> Thought I'd see if i can get coffee topmost today seems how my laptop is sort of cooperating.
> 
> Healing energies going out to all those in need. Extra warm hugs for Sam and Julie. HUGS for all


Good morning Caren! Love the coffee photo.  Now I need my coffee, David let me sleep in an extra hour and half or so this am and he took care of all the cats and dogs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Stella, good idea to stay in for sure, we've had some warm days here, but none over 92 or so so far this year. 
I know in San Antonio, the humidity is horrible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A big thank you to all that were concerned about my health and the RA meds. I've stopped taking them on Wed. and today feel great (except for the regular discomfort from the RA and I can deal with that) 

Loved the morning coffee Caren and getting to see you. 
Sending birthday wishes to all celebrating this month...which is almost over! Can't believe how fast the month has been. 

DH will have his second cataract surgery on the 9th of July. He can't wait to get it wrapped up. The first eye healed so well and quickly. 
DD has only 3 more days of classes to finish out the summer semester. She will get a break (except for work) then until Aug. 17th. We are hoping she will be able to come with me to the KAP. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Talked dto Marianne and her son in Chicago has been started on transplant classes. She said they also have started taking blood to prepare for a organ to be available in a moments notice. Because of this she has decided that we will NOT go to Chicago before heading to the KAP. Also, her housemate went for a job interview and hoping she will land it. Not sure exactly what the position is but it is in a medical clinic. If she gets the position she wouldn't be able to take care of her mom for the length of time we would have had to be gone. Everything is good and working out for the best. Health-wise Marianne is doing great; working in her garden and yard a good bit but taing lots of breaks so as not to overdo.

Well, seems like I've prattled on a good bit so I'll end for now. One last comment....Mary have a wonderful vacation. As others have said you certainly deserve it. If I've left anyone out please accept my apologies. You folks are like family and in my prayers daily. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, David said only longsleeves and gloves for you when killing weeds from now on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What a wonderful story! That man is another of God's angels. As are you. I will add the sister to my prayers. Enjoy your well deserved vacation!


I agree!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY, SPIDER AND SPIDERS MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
From me too. 
Hope it's fabulous!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finally got the computer to enlarge the picture enough so I could tell it was knitted. That is really pretty. I'm going to check out the pattern.
> 
> EDIT: I've downloaded it and hope to get one made.


Just knit a few at a time , as they are such quick knits they soon add up 
If you don't want to spend loads of money on the foam ring , I have now made 4 wreaths and used a woggle( swimming float ) think they are called pool noodles in America that I get from the £1 shop so maybe they sell them in your dollar shops? Just cut some off the end to make it the size you want and use strong sellotape to keep it together once it's got the covering on you can't tell 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren! Love the coffee photo.  Now I need my coffee, David let me sleep in an extra hour and half or so this am and he took care of all the cats and dogs.


Good morning Kaye Jo. My new coffee mug. Oh lucky you to get to sleep in. I'll have to recount the fur grandbabies I think I left few cats out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big thank you to all that were concerned about my health and the RA meds. I've stopped taking them on Wed. and today feel great (except for the regular discomfort from the RA and I can deal with that)
> 
> Loved the morning coffee Caren and getting to see you.
> Sending birthday wishes to all celebrating this month...which is almost over! Can't believe how fast the month has been.
> ...


It's good you are feeling much better, those meds are definitely not for you. 
It's good to hear that they have things moving forward for a transplant for Ben, I don't wish for anything bad to happen to anyone else, but I do hope that he is able to get the transplant and sooner than later. 
Also great that Marianne is doing so well and able to work in her yard, I know she was really missing that. 
Hopefully C will get the position, but too bad that it impacts Marianne coming to KAP. 
You are in our prayers too. Hugs back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye Jo. My new coffee mug. Oh lucky you to get to sleep in. I'll have to recount the fur grandbabies I think I left few cats out.


 I like it, and I agree, you really have to to enjoy life to the fullest. 
LOL! Christopher has lessened Marla cat population by two, he took two of them to his house, Kerry wanted a kitten but I told them that they couldn't afford to spay or neuter it, just take a couple of Marlas rescues. 
Marla can't keep track of how many she has, I keep correcting her amounts. lol Only 9 now. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just knit a few at a time , as they are such quick knits they soon add up
> If you don't want to spend loads of money on the foam ring , I have now made 4 wreaths and used a woggle( swimming float ) think they are called pool noodles in America that I get from the £1 shop so maybe they sell them in your dollar shops? Just cut some off the end to make it the size you want and use strong sellotape to keep it together once it's got the covering on you can't tell
> Sonja


WOW that is such good idea and a great wy to safe money too for more yarn and such. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My vacation will consist of traveling to visit family, knitting for my boys, playing cards, going for walks, watching fireworks, and whatever my MIL has planned. I plan on starting my homework for KAP as well. DS#1 will keep watch over the home front while we are away which will be nice. DH, Matthew and I will be gone for 9 days so I will fit in quite a bit of knitting time. I will probably bring some books to read as well.


Have a blast!!!!!! And don't forget to relax, alot.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good afternoon all. I've not had much time for posting lately though I have managed to read and keep up most of the time. Went for my usual Sunday morning walk and got rained on - the first rain for a long time and really not much at all. Our gardens certainly need a lot more. This afternoon my computer started to play up and I got a message which I think was some sort of scam telling me that I had a virus and should ring this number. I tried to delete it but it wouldn't go. Then tried to shut down other windows open, they wouldn't shut down. The whole thing had locked so I tried the usual thing of switching off and leaving it for a while - no luck. Three times I tried this, in the end I took out the battery and hey presto - I'm back! 
Caren, congratulations to Chrissy and thanks for posting the picture, she is a beautiful young lady. 
Loved your story, Mary, of the man who opened his wallet and gave you money for Bella's family. There are still some very kind people in this world. 
Poledra, glad to hear the only victim of Marla's fire was the cooker. That can be replaced, people and pets can't.
Josephine, glad you enjoyed your day out with Londy and friend. Yes we should meet up very soon, it's ages since I saw you. Sounds like your knee is doing well and you're fit for walking now.
Sugarsugar, hope your Mum makes more progress, it's a long slow recovery isn't it. Take care of yourself and see a doctor before your cold develops into some thing worse. You can't help her if your ill yourself.
For many weeks the lead that connects my camera to computer has been missing but has just come to light so hopefully I can get to post some pictures later.
Lots of love and hugs to all, especially those I should have mentioned and haven't. x
Just remembered one - Happy Birthday Kathy! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like it, and I agree, you really have to to enjoy life to the fullest.
> LOL! Christopher has lessened Marla cat population by two, he took two of them to his house, Kerry wanted a kitten but I told them that they couldn't afford to spay or neuter it, just take a couple of Marlas rescues.
> Marla can't keep track of how many she has, I keep correcting her amounts. lol Only 9 now. :roll:


Okay two more cats and a squirrel. Seth's dad found a baby squirrel and it has adopted them as his family. This thing is nuts for Teddy Grahams. It lives outside in a little house comes out to play whenever anyone is around. So I guess 10 fur baby grandchildren.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


3 lovely ladies!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay two more cats and a squirrel. Seth's dad found a baby squirrel and it has adopted them as his family. This thing is nuts for Teddy Grahams. It lives outside in a little house comes out to play whenever anyone is around. So I guess 10 fur baby grandchildren.


LOL!! I imagine Seth enjoys the squirrel at least as much as all the others. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Sonja. They do sell them here (we call them noodles) I also like the idea of doing just a few at a time. If I start doing that now I just may get it made! Again THANKS!


Swedenme said:


> Just knit a few at a time , as they are such quick knits they soon add up
> If you don't want to spend loads of money on the foam ring , I have now made 4 wreaths and used a woggle( swimming float ) think they are called pool noodles in America that I get from the £1 shop so maybe they sell them in your dollar shops? Just cut some off the end to make it the size you want and use strong sellotape to keep it together once it's got the covering on you can't tell
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm caught up so off to fix David breakfast tacos. Ryssa grabbing my fingers as I type doesn't help. 
Have a great day all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> WOW that is such good idea and a great wy to safe money too for more yarn and such. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


I don't know about in America but here the wreath rings are really expensive and no way could I afford them so that's what I used . Works really well . 
Was nice seeing you and your coffee Caren 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tips Sonja. They do sell them here (we call them noodles) I also like the idea of doing just a few at a time. If I start doing that now I just may get it made! Again THANKS!


You're welcome GWEN


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope the bug doesn't go south( took a few reads to understand that )and that you feel better soon , hopefully this new week will be when your mum starts to get better . I'll be thinking about both of you
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: To the comment in the brackets!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where rain is in the forecast again today after raining all night.
> 
> Thought I'd see if i can get coffee topmost today seems how my laptop is sort of cooperating.
> 
> Healing energies going out to all those in need. Extra warm hugs for Sam and Julie. HUGS for all


Why thank you Caren- definitely needed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Changeable weather here today. Warm and sunny at times, cooler and windier at others. Had a lovely Sunday lunch. Off to do some crochet now. Take care all. Everyone needing them is in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday to Kehinkle, Spider and Spider's mum!


I must have missed Spider and her mom's birthdays!!
A very happy birthday to both of you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen .I knitted Frankie Browns woodland wreath . So it's knitted leaves , acorns, flowers , toadstools, bluebells, owls and hedgehogs
> Sonja


It's lovely. You knit such pretty things!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Kathy have a very Happy Birthday and stay safe on the roadways dear.


From me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where rain is in the forecast again today after raining all night.
> 
> Thought I'd see if i can get coffee topmost today seems how my laptop is sort of cooperating.
> 
> Healing energies going out to all those in need. Extra warm hugs for Sam and Julie. HUGS for all


Love the coffee and the colorful tattoo!! We have sunshine after a rainy Sat. afternoon and night.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay warm Sam. I was wondering if you had floated away, after seeing that Hamler is under water, and Deshler by the Rail Park is a lake. We have had about 2 1/4 inches, all in about 14 hours. It looks like you have had a LOT more!


We had pouring rain all day yesterday and last night, we had thunder boomers. I was just going to sleep when it started and the lightning strikes seemed to be so close. Couldn't get back to sleep until about 2 a.m. Still overcast and windy today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

StellaK said:


> It was 104 degrees here yesterday, 106 here today and supposed to be 109 tomorrow. I have developed a serious heart condition with Congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I am staying inside out of the heat. There is a high pressure area over Mexico and the southern states which is causing all of this heat. We are supposed to have over 100 degree temps for the next week. It is really summer here.


Sorry to hear this. Good idea that you stay out of the heat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


Nice picture. Sure looks like you were enjoying yourselves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the weird one in my house as I loved school couldn't wait to get there and always had homework done . You should see the looks I get when I say that and I liked school dinners apart from when spinach was on the menu . That was the only thing they were strict about in Sweden you had to try the vegtables 😖
> Sonja


That was me, too (still is when I take on classes of any sort)....I used to work in the school kitchen during lunch hours and we had 4 lovely local ladies who made the lunches (a Catholic school) and desserts. I still remember the fresh fruit bars (apple, pear, rhubarb, strawberry, blueberry, mulberry, etc.) and the beef stroganoff! I don't remember spinach on the menu ever...but lots and lots of sweet corn, beans, peas, carrots, cabbage that was grown locally.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It's lovely. You knit such pretty things!
> Junek


Thank you June but you wouldn't think that at the moment as I'm trying to knit my own baby dress . I thought if I had something to concentrate on it would take my mind off the fact that I have to go to the hospital with my oldest tomorrow but it hasn't worked and the knitting is in a heap so I'm sat here messing on with iPad hence the new avatar 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That was me, too (still is when I take on classes of any sort)....I used to work in the school kitchen during lunch hours and we had 4 lovely local ladies who made the lunches (a Catholic school) and desserts. I still remember the fresh fruit bars (apple, pear, rhubarb, strawberry, blueberry, mulberry, etc.) and the beef stroganoff! I don't remember spinach on the menu ever...but lots and lots of sweet corn, beans, peas, carrots, cabbage that was grown locally.


Lucky you . In Sweden most of the veg was chopped and served raw like a type of coleslaw except the spinach which was cooked down to what looked like froth it used to make me sick . I never have eaten spinach since . I still like to cook my potatoes in there skins though and all the other food was delicious 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where rain is in the forecast again today after raining all night.
> 
> Thought I'd see if i can get coffee topmost today seems how my laptop is sort of cooperating.
> 
> Healing energies going out to all those in need. Extra warm hugs for Sam and Julie. HUGS for all


Good to see you...thanks for the coffee.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June but you wouldn't think that at the moment as I'm trying to knit my own baby dress . I thought if I had something to concentrate on it would take my mind off the fact that I have to go to the hospital with my oldest tomorrow but it hasn't worked and the knitting
> Sonja


Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Sonja. I'll be thinking of you and your DS. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June but you wouldn't think that at the moment as I'm trying to knit my own baby dress . I thought if I had something to concentrate on it would take my mind off the fact that I have to go to the hospital with my oldest tomorrow but it hasn't worked and the knitting is in a heap so I'm sat here messing on with iPad hence the new avatar
> Sonja


I make it 8 -30 approximately Sunday night, for you- will be thinking of you in 12? hours time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about in America but here the wreath rings are really expensive and no way could I afford them so that's what I used . Works really well .
> Was nice seeing you and your coffee Caren
> Sonja


They are very expensive where I am. I used to go out and cut branches off some of the trees and make the wreaths that way. I love the pool noodle idea. 
Tank you I hesitated posting myself I really don't like my photo out in the public eye.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I make it 8 -30 approximately Sunday night, for you- will be thinking of you in 12? hours time.


Thank you Julie and Angela this is for the scan it's the results I don't want to know but that will be next week 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June but you wouldn't think that at the moment as I'm trying to knit my own baby dress . I thought if I had something to concentrate on it would take my mind off the fact that I have to go to the hospital with my oldest tomorrow but it hasn't worked and the knitting is in a heap so I'm sat here messing on with iPad hence the new avatar
> Sonja


I can understand finding something to keep yourself occupied. But just remember all of our prayers are going with you and your son tomorrow. And every day.
hugs, dear friend,
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Angela this is for the scan it's the results I don't want to know but that will be next week
> Sonja


Will still be thinking of you both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey stella - always good to hear from you - where in the pacific northwest are you? washington or oregon? those are some hot temperatures for that area. sending you tons of healing energy as you deal with you heart ailment. --- sam



StellaK said:


> The hottest temperatures I have had to deal with were at Lake Havasu City in Arizona. It was 124 degrees fahrenheit that day. You could not drink enough water. The other time was New Orleans, Louisiana and the temp was 103. However the humidity was 90 per cent making the heat feel like it was 140 with the heat index. Again, you could not drink enough water.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - did you make the wreath? it is lovely. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kathy (kehinkle) hope you have a lovely day and have got rid of the cold 💐🎂
> Take care on them roads
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that looks like a group that could get into trouble given half a chance - lol -- did you make your necklace? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Had a great time. Walked quite a bit. ate. knitted and of course had some wine...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I can understand finding something to keep yourself occupied. But just remember all of our prayers are going with you and your son tomorrow. And every day.
> hugs, dear friend,
> junek


Thank you June and Julie today's just been one of them days


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They are very expensive where I am. I used to go out and cut branches off some of the trees and make the wreaths that way. I love the pool noodle idea.
> Tank you I hesitated posting myself I really don't like my photo out in the public eye.


But we love to see you Caren! xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June and Julie today's just been one of them days


And very understandably so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - did you make the wreath? it is lovely. --- sam


Yes Sam it's a free pattern from Frankie brown on ravelry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i like you schedule better than ours - there isn't such a big break as our summer break is - the children forget so much during that time - i don't think they would forget as much with your schedule. --- sam



KateB said:


> No, the teachers would go nuts!! We have 4 terms - mid August to mid October (1 week off), then on until Christmas (2weeks off)' January to April (2 weeks off) then on until the end of June when they have about a 6 week break. School is on for 196 days in the year....I used to count every one of them! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing goodness - if it is bronchitis you really want to take care of yourself - i know what that is like. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi. I was only on for a few minutes, then forgot to sign out. All about the same here. No changes. Saw mum this afternoon, confused at first then seemed to settle better. She wasnt as bad as yesterday though.
> I think this bug wants to take hold in my chest. :thumbdown: I will make an appointment for a few days time in case I dont get better. I havent had bronchitis in 3 years.... so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would love to have you again this year - so come on over. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Tami, the other lady is a KPer and as mad as us. We spent some time talking about lastyears KAP. Wish I could come this year xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you are getting what we had over the weekend. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where rain is in the forecast again today after raining all night.
> 
> Thought I'd see if i can get coffee topmost today seems how my laptop is sort of cooperating.
> 
> Healing energies going out to all those in need. Extra warm hugs for Sam and Julie. HUGS for all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just showed up on my facebook page- from mjs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope the hospital visit brings nothing but good news. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you June but you wouldn't think that at the moment as I'm trying to knit my own baby dress . I thought if I had something to concentrate on it would take my mind off the fact that I have to go to the hospital with my oldest tomorrow but it hasn't worked and the knitting is in a heap so I'm sat here messing on with iPad hence the new avatar
> Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> now that looks like a group that could get into trouble given half a chance - lol -- did you make your necklace? --- sam


Hi Sam, yes I did make it. Us get into trouble? Never, but we could certainly cause some :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> But we love to see you Caren! xx


Especially with the white rabbit!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, many prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

About halfway through...

Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.

Kathy, happy birthday!

I finally got a picture of "the thing." It turned out the size that could be either a wrap or a baby blanket...still not sure about what to call it! I've also been making some hats (swatching).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, very early here after a busy weekend, DSF and DM are now in their new place and I am almost at the point of physically moving into shed. Only a little more to do before I can. It ws nice last night to be able to sit and crochet, am working on a stash busting Abstract Cat Blanket for myself. Every 3 rows are a different color, alternating light and dark. Will certainly be bright. This is on top of 2 cowls for charity, fingerless gloves for DM and more for stall, 2 blankets for charity, a custom fridge towels order for market and some other charity ufos.

Joy (Kehinkle) Happy Birthday.

Am currently on limited mobile data so will be popping in with updates from me with my progress. Pleaae, if something big happens, pm me someone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, yes I did make it. Us get into trouble? Never, but we could certainly cause some :thumbup:


That sounds great fun!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, very early here after a busy weekend, DSF and DM are now in their new place and I am almost at the point of physically moving into shed. Only a little more to do before I can. It ws nice last night to be able to sit and crochet, am working on a stash busting Abstract Cat Blanket for myself. Every 3 rows are a different color, alternating light and dark. Will certainly be bright. This is on top of 2 cowls for charity, fingerless gloves for DM and more for stall, 2 blankets for charity, a custom fridge towels order for market and some other charity ufos.
> 
> Joy (Kehinkle) Happy Birthday.
> 
> Am currently on limited mobile data so will be popping in with updates from me with my progress. Pleaae, if something big happens, pm me someone.


I hope you settle well in your new place. You have plenty to keep you busy, that's for sure. Take care of yourself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Sonja. I'll be thinking of you and your DS. x


Me too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too.


And me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


"The thing" looks gorgeous. Beautiful pattern. How will you block the hat?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, many prayers for you and yours.


Thank you Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, very early here after a busy weekend, DSF and DM are now in their new place and I am almost at the point of physically moving into shed. Only a little more to do before I can. It ws nice last night to be able to sit and crochet, am working on a stash busting Abstract Cat Blanket for myself. Every 3 rows are a different color, alternating light and dark. Will certainly be bright. This is on top of 2 cowls for charity, fingerless gloves for DM and more for stall, 2 blankets for charity, a custom fridge towels order for market and some other charity ufos.
> 
> Joy (Kehinkle) Happy Birthday.
> 
> Am currently on limited mobile data so will be popping in with updates from me with my progress. Pleaae, if something big happens, pm me someone.


I hope your new home is everything you want it to be Heather and that you will be very happy there good luck 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> And me.


Thank you Kate and Martina


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> "The thing" looks gorgeous. Beautiful pattern. How will you block the hat?


I think the thing looks gorgeous too as does the hat . Lovely patterns 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Four kids under 6...your poor mother! :lol:


My oldest was 6 1/2 when my fourth was born. I actually had loads of fun with them! But then again, two were in school by then, so there was that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking of you tomorrow Sonja xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you tomorrow Sonja xx


Thank you Josephine.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> I finally got a picture of "the thing." It turned out the size that could be either a wrap or a baby blanket...still not sure about what to call it! I've also been making some hats (swatching).


"The thing" is lovely, Sorlenna!

Happy Birthday to the three birthday divas--Kathy, Spider and Spider's mom.

I've been reading, but not replying much. Have spent a couple glorious weekends up north at DD and DSiLs lake place. Friday my 2 daughters and their step sister were working on clearing the beach alternating with paddle boarding. While one was out, she was harassed by a loon and his mate. We thought he was either scolding or flirting. The next day, we knew it was the former, because the pair had a tiny baby loon out on the water with them. It was sitting on the Momma's back part of the time, but after a very short time, the little thing was swimming away. Neighbors told us they thought it was just a day old. So cute!!!!

Now I need to buckle down to sorting, downsizing and packing. I have a moving day set--July 22. The girls don't start arriving until August 23rd, so I have plenty of time to settle in.

My blood pressure has been way high!!! I'm thinking it's stress!!! Doc doubled one med with a phone consult, and I'll go to see her Wed. Scared me!!!

Nice to have your coffee with you again, Caren. So sorry to hear about Maria's fire. Must have been frightening for her. The tiny horse looks so sweet; glad he's starting to nurse. Gwen, it's good you are feeling better. Hope docs can find something else for the RA. Sonja, I hope all will be well for you; sending prayers and hugs.

I'm sure you are all starting to get excited about KAP; I'll be thinking about you and enjoying your news and pics from Indiana.

I'm getting an IPhone tomorrow! Whee!!! DD2 gave me a bit of a tutorial today. Over the weekend, I actually finished the pieces for the Cardigan I started way too long ago; maybe I'll figure out how to send a pic of it when it I've sewn it together.

Weather has been pretty enjoyable here--low to mid 80s F. Hope it warms up for you, Sam. It's awful to think about mittens in July.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Spider and Spider's mom from me, too!

I hope all who are feeling poorly are mending. Pacer, so happy to hear of the man's nice gesture--I'm sure it means a lot to the family, and I hope they have a wonderful time together on their trip.

We've had high heat as well--it can be dangerous, so all of you take care. We did have a beautiful heavy rain last night, though.

Congratulations to Chrissy! It's awesome that her next goal is in sight.

Sonja, I also got the pattern for the wreath but haven't done it yet. Yours is inspirational! And I think we can get a pool noodle at the dollar store, so thanks for that idea. Will be sending good thoughts for you & your son as well (as always).

Heather, I know it's a huge relief to be finally getting into your place--enjoy!

I think I am caught up...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> "The thing" looks gorgeous. Beautiful pattern. How will you block the hat?


Most likely with a dinner plate!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Machriste, hope the meds start working fast and you feel better. I'm glad you got it seen to, and try to take it easy. Healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - thinking of you and your son and will double up on the prayers tomorow!

Sorlenna - love the "thing".

Machriste - hope BP comes down quickly and you feel better soon; you have so much ahead of you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on my facebook page- from mjs.


I saw that!!! Cute!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Seems that Sam sent us his chilly weather, we haven't had to turn the heat on, but I have on a sweater and a blanket over my feet. We did have the heat on in church - it's a very old building (1827) and it doesn't take much for it to feel cold. 

The second escaped convict has been caught - he was shot, but not fatally. There were over 1200 police officers looking for him, so he didn't have much of a chance to get away. Glad that's over!

Now I'm going back and catch up with everything you folks are doing. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always call "the thing" "THE SAM" rothlmao --- sam --- love the hat



Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


They're both lovely....and a lovely color, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I saw that!!! Cute!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope your new home is everything you want it to be Heather and that you will be very happy there good luck
> Sonja


And I, too, Heather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have never thought of that - very unique. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Most likely with a dinner plate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Angela this is for the scan it's the results I don't want to know but that will be next week
> Sonja


Hope all goes well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is the house you are going to be house mother - sam



machriste said:


> "The thing" is lovely, Sorlenna!
> 
> Happy Birthday to the three birthday divas--Kathy, Spider and Spider's mom.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your cold is quickly gone. Stay safe on the road. I thought of you when I saw photos on Face book of someone in a blue kayak in the street. Hope the water goes down quickly and little damage done.
> 
> Congratulations to the graduates.
> 
> Happy Birthday. As it is 11:30pm, I am only a little bit early!


The guy in the blue kayak is my grandson. They live right there on a cull de sac. Flooded their basement. Bret got his 15 minutes of fame.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Seems that Sam sent us his chilly weather, we haven't had to turn the heat on, but I have on a sweater and a blanket over my feet. We did have the heat on in church - it's a very old building (1827) and it doesn't take much for it to feel cold.
> 
> The second escaped convict has been caught - he was shot, but not fatally. There were over 1200 police officers looking for him, so he didn't have much of a chance to get away. Glad that's over!
> 
> Now I'm going back and catch up with everything you folks are doing. Love and hugs, Paula


So glad that ordeal is over --- I've been worried about you and the rest of our NY TP families.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was just looking at the weather according to bobby on wtol-tv - he is calling for rain next week everyday but wednesday with temps in the low to high 70's. we will see if it all transpires - think we have had enough rain for a while. it would be nice if mother nature would parcel it out better.
--- sam --- and before i forget - happy birthday to kathy, spider and spider's mom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have never thought of that - very unique. --- sam


The first hat I ever tried to knit (not realizing at the time hats would become an addiction, ha!) was a tam, and because of its shape, the designer of that pattern suggested blocking it over a dinner plate. Since this one is similar in shape, I figured why not?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


Both are beautiful.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I spent the day working on the heel of a sock while Lila whined to go outside. We were at a busy truck stop and she could hear kids. That darn dog just loves kids! Wee went oout several times and she got petted. Made her a happy dog.

After that I did laundry (wippee) and drive to the closest ts to my delivery. She's sleeping. Must have wore her out!

Hope everyone has a pleasant and safe day.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all 3


RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - thinking of you and your son and will double up on the prayers tomorow!
> 
> Sorlenna - love the "thing".
> 
> Machriste - hope BP comes down quickly and you feel better soon; you have so much ahead of you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh Dear! Typed in a few paragraphs after reading Sam and someone else is toothless and something about what food to eat. Thought that I had pressed "Send" couldn't find it so here I am again typing what I can remember. I'm too lazy to go back to find which page it was on but probably somewhere around page 10.

Yes I am lurking in the background as usual, always busy doing something or another, am truly hoping July will be a slower month for myself as I need time to relax. Ha!

Back to my toothless KP friends. I googled "recipes for toothless adults and found a fantastic assortment on "Pinterest.com. Oh goodness couldn't get over the varieties and PHOTO'S they had posted. Attachment is below, hope it comes up.
I'm not toothless but even I'm impressed with the selection of recipes.

http://www.pinterest.com/rindunica/food-for-toothless-people/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. TTYL


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Got two babies recently


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


cute babies...will we see you at KAP this year?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Three more days of busyness of life then some rest. I am so tired and sore currently. I keep falling asleep reading the KTP so I am going to get some sleep. Take care everyone.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there my precious Sisters/Brothers of my heart,
Gosh, I have just not been able to get on here. I have taken a quick look at pictures on KP each day and that has been all the time I have had to spare. We have just been running every day to either doctors or the kids or church.
Kelsey (my baby) had an emergency appendectomy which has pushed her back surgery up to July 1st. She is so ready to be out of pain. This is the second minor procedure for her and I am afraid she will end up with a fusion in the long road (ask me how I know). She is my little trouper and I will be here to go over and take care of her if needed. The same day she had surgery her MIL fell and broke her shoulder and sprained her foot.
Angie continues to be in and out of the hospital with these IVs and gets through the side effects. She says if this neurologist does not get her back to usual she will go back to Mayo and stay there until they do get her straight or tell her this is all they can do and this is how she is to live from now on. She has now feeling in her leg (remember the nerves were attacked by the immune system and disrupted and muscle was eaten away in that leg). But she is able to feel the bottom of her foot. She fight leg pain daily.
As to me, I had an MRI Thursday. It took them 3 ½ hours with me on the hard MRI table. I am praying they can tell me something. I still dont have xray report or blood work done two weeks ago and I have seen the doctor. Jim and I; hopefully, have found a new doctor here in town. He is new and is not an internist but family practitioner but I am told takes excellent care of his patients.
I am still going to the little knitting group on Wednesdays and am just loving it. They keep telling me we are making a road trip to Yazoo City to the Knutty Knitters after my birthday next month and they just met me! I am working on socks of coarse. I will take pictures when I finish them all up. The present pair is so colorful it has been so much fun to work with.
As I was afraid of, I think I should have gotten the metal interchangeables instead of the bamboo. I have been disturbed about my decision. Jim got what I told him, so my fault.
Has there been any news of Melody. Was the diagnosis of MS confirmed?
Glad to hear Daralenes Mom is home and praying Daralene is getting some rest.
SAM, You are the recipe/link king. I have saved a ton of info you have so selflessly searched the web for. In my opinion, when you took over KTP, it took a big turn for the better and I have loved being part of it ever since. Sleep if you have to Sam. Your body knows what it needs.
JEANETTE, I am so sorry to hear that it rained so much on your trip but glad you had some quality time with your daughter. What a harrowing experience she endured on the train with her students but I was really impressed with how she handled the situation. PTL no one was hurt. How kind (and very like you) to babysit for your daughters friend.
KATE, I am so sorry to hear you have had the flu bug but praying you are feeling better. Have fun on your trip. It will be good medicine for you.
81 BRIGHTEYES, We have be having temps in the high nineties and some in low hundreds. I, too, am ready for cooler weather. I try to cook things that dont require the oven.
JUNE, I am coming in on little Williams plight late but am pulling for him. He is so frail. It was on the news here the other day a vet had rescued a basset hound that had been locked in a crawl space to starve to death. That poor dog is nothing but bones. The vet is working hard to save him.
CAREN, Congratulations to Chrissy. She stuck to her goal and achieved it. You have beautiful children whom I know you are proud of. Are you still selling the farm? Glad Jamie is in a career and in a facility in which she feels fulfillment and excitement. She is going to be such a compassionate nurse.
NORMAEDERN, I am so sorry you have been sick. Ulcerative Colitis is not for the faint of hdart. Glad you will see the Dr Tues.
JOSEPHINE, Hope you have fun with your friends at the riverside pub.Love the picture of you three.
CATHY, I am sorry to hear Mom is still not doing well and that you have been so sick. Please take care of yourself.See the Dr before it gets worse.
MARGARET, Socks are out of this world. Such artistry and beauty.
BONNIE, I, too, followed Margarets workshop for the magic loop toe up and loved it. I followed it with youtube videos and had no problem. I do my toe on the ML then switch to my preferred needle. To each his own. It is just a matter of finding what is comfortable to you. I will forever do toe up now and love the FLK heel. It just is so easy and fits so well. Glad for the update on Shawn. It is a horrible thing for a family to watch their loved one waste away.
LIZ, I love your new avatar.
GWEN, I am so sorry you are staying so sick and still in so much pain and am praying for you.
KAYE JO, Is Doodlebug a new dog..My goodness, poor Marla. I am sure it was very frightening for her when the oven caught fire but PTL not much damage and no harm to Marla or her pets.You are just so sweet to look out for her and help her with the clean up.
VA SHARON, Glad to hear the migraines are lessening. I would be toothless before I would hurt. I have three big closets to get cleaned this summer.
JOYCE, I loved Margarets sock class. It is a wealth of information and I overcame my fear of ML and found it to be quite easy.
KATHY, Happy Birthday. I am sorry to hear your daughters have suffered the effects of flooding. You stay safe out there.
LINDA, Happy Birthday to your Mom. Praying for your safety in all the tornadoes and hail you are experiencing.
MARY, I see you are still blessing folks with your fruit and vegetable trays and are the Angel Unaware to Bella and Faiths family. Glad to hear you recently got a little rest.
STELLA, You take care of yourself. Any heart condition is not to be played around with. We are here for you.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Seems that Sam sent us his chilly weather, we haven't had to turn the heat on, but I have on a sweater and a blanket over my feet. We did have the heat on in church - it's a very old building (1827) and it doesn't take much for it to feel cold.
> 
> The second escaped convict has been caught - he was shot, but not fatally. There were over 1200 police officers looking for him, so he didn't have much of a chance to get away. Glad that's over!
> 
> Now I'm going back and catch up with everything you folks are doing. Love and hugs, Paula


Was that convict caught in your area? They must have spent a fortune trying to recapture them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> was just looking at the weather according to bobby on wtol-tv - he is calling for rain next week everyday but wednesday with temps in the low to high 70's. we will see if it all transpires - think we have had enough rain for a while. it would be nice if mother nature would parcel it out better.
> --- sam --- and before i forget - happy birthday to kathy, spider and spider's mom.


I wish you could share. The last 2 days it has been 33C/ 90+F, we have broken records, our grass has gone from green to brown in 2 days. The crops & pastures are beginning to suffer. It was on the news last night that all of western Canada is in drought & very hot. Even Yellowknife is 26C/80F :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machristie, hope you get the BP under control quickly. M sure the stress of your move & downsizing is certainly adding to the problem. Hopefully once you are settled it will settle.

Kathy, hope your DD doesn't have too much damage from the flooding.

My sister is staying at her cabin near here for the week, she stopped by the afternoon. I will take the GKs out there tomorrow for a while. It's almost too hot to be at the beach for long.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm finally getting a chance to sit and catch up with you all today. It's after 9PM Sunday and the daylight is still bright enough to be outdoors without needing lights.

I'm rather tired as I have cooked most of the afternoon to clear out some things from the fridge and freezer. We were just the five of us for supper tonight. We've all had a rather strenuous week. Tim has started summer therapy (PT) this week. His mom was hand-delivered an packet of paperwork for applying for a grant from the State of Ohio for creating a working system for some of the younger folks on welfare in this county--teaching job skills, work ethics, getting high school equivalency certificates, driver's licenses, etc. She will also begin with a new group of about 25 participants in the programs offered by her non-profit this week.

Ben (SIL) starts a series of 6-day weeks shortly; Don is back into the full swing of things at the dealership; and I am trying mightily to work with DGGD who is 5 years old. She is here usually 5 days a week, sometimes 6 days. Keeping her on track and supervised is wearying. I think I've gone beyond this stage of childrearing after all the years with Tim and his quiet ways and needs. Aurora's life is still in too much turmoil with her mother popping in and out of her life. The occasions are getting farther apart and the due date for the new baby is steadily getting closer. I hate to see the child pulled and stressed in so many directions, on so many occasions.

Anyway . . . . The good thing about today besides leading Bible study this morning, has been the quiet afternoon and evening spent as family. Susan rested and did laundry then dried the dishes for me.

For supper we had catfish tacos for which I made cole slaw and then made a sweet potato pie using my oil pastry recipe for the crust. We also served fresh salsa for those who aren't into slaw (Tim). I sat in the recliner, resting, during pie-baking time, while Tim thought we needed to "talk about things", as he used to put it when much younger. At times I could barely get my mouth functioning in order to answer him (lolol) even as I knew I'd heard him correctly and answered appropriately . . . I think.

Then we sat around the table visiting and catching up with each other. It was going on 9PM when we finished in the kitchen; and I'm still trying to catch up. 

Oh, well, back to reading. Take care all and I'll hope to see you all in the morning.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, take care not to overdo, are both you & Don feeling better? I'm glad to hear Susan's job is going better & she will finally be getting paid better.

Sam, you need to check these out, the one may save a few skinned ankles in future.
http://diply.com/auntyacid/crazy-russian-hacker-pool-noodle-fun-diy/146055


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Stella, sorry to hear you are sick, hope they can manage to get some med's which keep it under control . Hope your A/C works well in the terrible heat.
> 
> Spider, glad you escaped the tornados, pretty scary to have so many around. I'm surprised in the heat we've had the last few day there have been none around here.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of people for the party!
In some ways it would be harder today with such a large family as the expectations on parents is so much greater (I'm not saying it wans't hard, and especially once Dad was ill and died when the youndest was only 2). But can you imagine sending your 5 year old to school by themselves today? Or having children whose after school activities involved walking to a friends place or staying home?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I spent the day working on the heel of a sock while Lila whined to go outside. We were at a busy truck stop and she could hear kids. That darn dog just loves kids! Wee went oout several times and she got petted. Made her a happy dog.
> 
> After that I did laundry (wippee) and drive to the closest ts to my delivery. She's sleeping. Must have wore her out!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day. I think you're in the rain country right now too...of course any place not CA is probably having rain....I know we're getting more and more on the way...so Sam, and everyone east of us, you'll probably be getting more also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Three more days of busyness of life then some rest. I am so tired and sore currently. I keep falling asleep reading the KTP so I am going to get some sleep. Take care everyone.


Get some good rest so you can get through the next few days and then enjoy the heck out of your vacation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big thank you to all that were concerned about my health and the RA meds. I've stopped taking them on Wed. and today feel great (except for the regular discomfort from the RA and I can deal with that)
> 
> Loved the morning coffee Caren and getting to see you.
> Sending birthday wishes to all celebrating this month...which is almost over! Can't believe how fast the month has been.
> ...


You really aren't doing well with your RA meds are you? Hopefully they can find one that will allow to relief without too severe sideffects. 
Good that MArianne is feeling well. Hard for her withher son so far away and so seriously ill. Praying that he gets a kidney soon- but that almost certainly means that someone reasonably healthy needs to die. It must be horrid waiting for a transplant knowing that it means someone else has to die for you to live.
I knew one lady whose son was killed in a car accident in his late teens and the thing that helped her deal with his death was knowing that someone else had received a life because of his death.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just knit a few at a time , as they are such quick knits they soon add up
> If you don't want to spend loads of money on the foam ring , I have now made 4 wreaths and used a woggle( swimming float ) think they are called pool noodles in America that I get from the £1 shop so maybe they sell them in your dollar shops? Just cut some off the end to make it the size you want and use strong sellotape to keep it together once it's got the covering on you can't tell
> Sonja


Pool noodles here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a lot of people for the party!
> In some ways it would be harder today with such a large family as the expectations on parents is so much greater (I'm not saying it wans't hard, and especially once Dad was ill and died when the youndest was only 2). But can you imagine sending your 5 year old to school by themselves today? Or having children whose after school activities involved walking to a friends place or staying home?


I'm #10 out of 13 children born over 20 years. One brother and one sister died while children and Dad died when the youngest was 5...so many similarities in our lives, it seems. Sure was hard, but being in a farming community sure helped because everyone shared. It would be really tough to be able to raise that many kids when our kids were growing up and even tougher for our kids to raise that many children. Very different and less scary dangerous world.

I'm amazed at the resilience, determination and sheer grit that our parents had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i like you schedule better than ours - there isn't such a big break as our summer break is - the children forget so much during that time - i don't think they would forget as much with your schedule. --- sam


It helps parents stay sane as well. Not sure Maryanne would have survived those long holidays you have. And even 10 weeks without a break was too much for her right through school so she wouldn't have survived school either!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm #10 out of 13 children born over 20 years. One brother and one sister died while children and Dad died when the youngest was 5...so many similarities in our lives, it seems. Sure was hard, but being in a farming community sure helped because everyone shared. It would be really tough to be able to raise that many kids when our kids were growing up and even tougher for our kids to raise that many children. Very different and less scary dangerous world.
> 
> I'm amazed at the resilience, determination and sheer grit that our parents had.


I knew you had a very large family and no father for much of that time. As the oldest I was 15 when my father died. Mum says that she had no choice but to cope so she did. I guess there must have been parents who didn't but most just did beicase they had no choice and the expectation was that you would manage. I sure wouldn't have been wanting to do it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


They both look good. Wondered when I saw it on Facebook if it was 'the thing'- why not call it 'the thing'? Makes sense to us if no-one else!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It helps parents stay sane as well. Not sure Maryanne would have survived those long holidays you have. And even 10 weeks without a break was too much for her right through school so she wouldn't have survived school either!


I think your system makes a lot more sense than ours do....I think the farmers had a lot to say about having the boys home from school to help with planting, baling hay, and harvesting...but that world has changed too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I knew you had a very large family and no father for much of that time. As the oldest I was 15 when my father died. Mum says that she had no choice but to cope so she did. I guess there must have been parents who didn't but most just did beicase they had no choice and the expectation was that you would manage. I sure wouldn't have been wanting to do it.


Nor me....my Mom would comment back to folks -- "I didn't have any other choice"!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My air conditioner works well. Since I have had the heart problem, I am very sensitive to cold. I am running the A/C at 85 degrees with a fan on in the room where I am. Anything colder and i need a sweater on. I have good insurance, True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. It pays almost everything except small co-pays for doctors and scripts. I had a Cardioversion three weeks ago and my heart is currently in sinus rhythm. I have an Internist, Pulmonologist, and a Cardiologist following my care. I have no energy for anything and am frequently short of breath. It makes it hard as I live alone with a house to care for.
My son has just finished medical school and a residency in Internal medicine. He is on his way to Ogden, Utah, where he will work as a Hospitalist (an Internist who works full time in a hospital). He needs prayers. His wife, Evalyn, has stage four Metastatic Breast Cancer. After four years of chemo with the recurrence they have run out of medications that will work. She has been extremely ill the past three months. They were living in West Virginia for his medical schooling. Her brother flew from Boise,Idaho to fly her back to Boise. Kelly did not think she would be able to make the car trip. Luckily, her brother is an RN and is able to care for her while Kelly is making the move. The two things Evalyn wanted were a dog and a house. They just got miniature schnauzer and Kelly closes on a new house on Wednesday. I don't know how he has managed to cope with all of this but he has and has been his wife's primary caregiver.
By the way, I live in Boise, Idaho.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi there my precious Sisters/Brothers of my heart,
> Gosh, I have just not been able to get on here. I have taken a quick look at pictures on KP each day and that has been all the time I have had to spare. We have just been running every day to either doctors or the kids or church.
> Kelsey (my baby) had an emergency appendectomy which has pushed her back surgery up to July 1st. She is so ready to be out of pain. This is the second minor procedure for her and I am afraid she will end up with a fusion in the long road (ask me how I know). She is my little trouper and I will be here to go over and take care of her if needed. The same day she had surgery her MIL fell and broke her shoulder and sprained her foot.
> Angie continues to be in and out of the hospital with these IVs and gets through the side effects. She says if this neurologist does not get her back to usual she will go back to Mayo and stay there until they do get her straight or tell her this is all they can do and this is how she is to live from now on. She has now feeling in her leg (remember the nerves were attacked by the immune system and disrupted and muscle was eaten away in that leg). But she is able to feel the bottom of her foot. She fight leg pain daily.
> ...


Hi Betty I was wondering where you were.
Dramas as always with your family- they really do keep you on your toes doen't they?
Hope the new doctor will be better for you both. And that you quickly get some results. 3 1/2 hours on a hard table would be horrid to deal with. I would have been going crazy after all that time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up and hoping those with pain and sorrow will be comforted. We just waited for the temperature to drop to 96 and have gone for a quick walk around our big block. Both Molly and I found that was sufficient. Went to the vet yesterday, her bl. gluc was only 69 so we have dropped her insulin to only 2 units twice daily, kept her food the same as she was again up a pound. All things being even, the vet is quite pleased with her progress and we're both hoping for her to stabilize. 
Take care my dear ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machristie, hope you get the BP under control quickly. M sure the stress of your move & downsizing is certainly adding to the problem. Hopefully once you are settled it will settle.
> 
> Kathy, hope your DD doesn't have too much damage from the flooding.
> 
> My sister is staying at her cabin near here for the week, she stopped by the afternoon. I will take the GKs out there tomorrow for a while. It's almost too hot to be at the beach for long.


I've never understood why people flock to the beach when it is hot. Unless you don't get out of the water you are sitting inthe sun on sand which reflects the ehat back. But then I guess peopel would say they don't understand why I would sit outside all day on a hot day watching cricket. There is though a slight difference- genarally when I decide to go I don't know it will that hot and am not going to waste the ticket. Also the beach will still be there when it cools down a little while the cricket match won't be. 
Sure is hot for you and when it is not the norm it is even harder to deal with. I'm enjoying sitting here being slighty cold- but by your winter it sure isn't cold. Well might be inside as we haven't yet put on any heating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Angela this is for the scan it's the results I don't want to know but that will be next week
> Sonja


Hoping that the results will be better than expected. A hug for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on my facebook page- from mjs.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My air conditioner works well. Since I have had the heart problem, I am very sensitive to cold. I am running the A/C at 85 degrees with a fan on in the room where I am. Anything colder and i need a sweater on. I have good insurance, True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. It pays almost everything except small co-pays for doctors and scripts. I had a Cardioversion three weeks ago and my heart is currently in sinus rhythm. I have an Internist, Pulmonologist, and a Cardiologist following my care. I have no energy for anything and am frequently short of breath. It makes it hard as I live alone with a house to care for.
> My son has just finished medical school and a residency in Internal medicine. He is on his way to Ogden, Utah, where he will work as a Hospitalist (an Internist who works full time in a hospital). He needs prayers. His wife, Evalyn, has stage four Metastatic Breast Cancer. After four years of chemo with the recurrence they have run out of medications that will work. She has been extremely ill the past three months. They were living in West Virginia for his medical schooling. Her brother flew from Boise,Idaho to fly her back to Boise. Kelly did not think she would be able to make the car trip. Luckily, her brother is an RN and is able to care for her while Kelly is making the move. The two things Evalyn wanted were a dog and a house. They just got miniature schnauzer and Kelly closes on a new house on Wednesday. I don't know how he has managed to cope with all of this but he has and has been his wife's primary caregiver.
> By the way, I live in Boise, Idaho.


At least you have good cover to get the care you need.
How tough on your DS to be dealing with such a sock wife while getting through meidcien as well. If here (and fiction books set inthe US) is any guide it is a very demanding time time wise as well as emotionally without the stress and demands of his wife being so unwell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


They both look great! 
Thank you, we are hoping so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> "The thing" is lovely, Sorlenna!
> 
> Happy Birthday to the three birthday divas--Kathy, Spider and Spider's mom.
> 
> ...


Hopefully as things get settled with the move, your BP will level out for you. Definitely keep an eye on it, I can imagine it scared you half to death. 
Congrats on the new phone. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I spent the day working on the heel of a sock while Lila whined to go outside. We were at a busy truck stop and she could hear kids. That darn dog just loves kids! Wee went oout several times and she got petted. Made her a happy dog.
> 
> After that I did laundry (wippee) and drive to the closest ts to my delivery. She's sleeping. Must have wore her out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


Awe Jamie, they're adorable.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Was that convict caught in your area? They must have spent a fortune trying to recapture them.


No, they weren't any where near us - they were closer to Caren, but still a hundred miles from her. Way up in northern NY almost to the Canadian border. The problem was for the first couple of weeks they had no idea where these guys were - one of them had some connection to Mexico and they thought he might head there, so the hunt for them was nationwide for awhile. Turns out they didn't get more than about 50 miles from the prison. I'm sure that the operation was horribly expensive, but people like them can't be roaming the streets - one was a cop killer and the other dismembered one of his victims - just think what might have happened if they had gotten a hostage. I guess it's worth the expense to have one behind bars again and one dead. Kudos to all those law enforcement officers who tramped through the woods for days on end and finally got them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Betty, she's the newest, but has been with her for a bit over two years. 

Wonderful that you are still enjoying the knitting group and so great that they are wanting to do a road trip after your birthday, what fun!!
Hoping that everything starts to get back to normal for all of you, an emergency appendectemy is scary, I hope that the back surgery is a great success, Marlas did wonders. 
I can understand Angies thoughts, it has to be getting very old for her as long as she's been dealing with this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is the house you are going to be house mother - sam


It's on the University of Minnesota campus.--the Kappa Alpha Theta House. This sorority was the first for women; I believe the first chapter began on the De Paul University Campus.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Marilyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm finally getting a chance to sit and catch up with you all today. It's after 9PM Sunday and the daylight is still bright enough to be outdoors without needing lights.
> 
> I'm rather tired as I have cooked most of the afternoon to clear out some things from the fridge and freezer. We were just the five of us for supper tonight. We've all had a rather strenuous week. Tim has started summer therapy (PT) this week. His mom was hand-delivered an packet of paperwork for applying for a grant from the State of Ohio for creating a working system for some of the younger folks on welfare in this county--teaching job skills, work ethics, getting high school equivalency certificates, driver's licenses, etc. She will also begin with a new group of about 25 participants in the programs offered by her non-profit this week.
> 
> ...


5 year olds are rather demanding on the time and energy. Glad though that you are all feeling better. 
Hoping that Susan gets her grants, she really has been doing some wonderful stuff with her program.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My air conditioner works well. Since I have had the heart problem, I am very sensitive to cold. I am running the A/C at 85 degrees with a fan on in the room where I am. Anything colder and i need a sweater on. I have good insurance, True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. It pays almost everything except small co-pays for doctors and scripts. I had a Cardioversion three weeks ago and my heart is currently in sinus rhythm. I have an Internist, Pulmonologist, and a Cardiologist following my care. I have no energy for anything and am frequently short of breath. It makes it hard as I live alone with a house to care for.
> My son has just finished medical school and a residency in Internal medicine. He is on his way to Ogden, Utah, where he will work as a Hospitalist (an Internist who works full time in a hospital). He needs prayers. His wife, Evalyn, has stage four Metastatic Breast Cancer. After four years of chemo with the recurrence they have run out of medications that will work. She has been extremely ill the past three months. They were living in West Virginia for his medical schooling. Her brother flew from Boise,Idaho to fly her back to Boise. Kelly did not think she would be able to make the car trip. Luckily, her brother is an RN and is able to care for her while Kelly is making the move. The two things Evalyn wanted were a dog and a house. They just got miniature schnauzer and Kelly closes on a new house on Wednesday. I don't know how he has managed to cope with all of this but he has and has been his wife's primary caregiver.
> By the way, I live in Boise, Idaho.


Prayers for your family, that is a lot for your son to deal with all at the same time, and so sad that none of the meds are working any longer for your DIL, prayers for a miracle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great - hopefully i will not be toothless very long. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Oh Dear! Typed in a few paragraphs after reading Sam and someone else is toothless and something about what food to eat. Thought that I had pressed "Send" couldn't find it so here I am again typing what I can remember. I'm too lazy to go back to find which page it was on but probably somewhere around page 10.
> 
> Yes I am lurking in the background as usual, always busy doing something or another, am truly hoping July will be a slower month for myself as I need time to relax. Ha!
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, made portobello cheese steaks last night, yum. Today made chicken enchilada soup, excellent. Both recipes easy and will last at least two meals.
Stella, so sad to hear DDIL so I'll. That is quite a load on your son. Let's pray for a miracle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a great video - thanks bonnie - good idea about the bed legs. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, take care not to overdo, are both you & Don feeling better? I'm glad to hear Susan's job is going better & she will finally be getting paid better.
> 
> Sam, you need to check these out, the one may save a few skinned ankles in future.
> http://diply.com/auntyacid/crazy-russian-hacker-pool-noodle-fun-diy/146055


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now they have a baler that not only bales the hay but stacks it on the wagon so you only need one person to do the baling - the guy driving the tractor. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think your system makes a lot more sense than ours do....I think the farmers had a lot to say about having the boys home from school to help with planting, baling hay, and harvesting...but that world has changed too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a lot of people for the party!
> In some ways it would be harder today with such a large family as the expectations on parents is so much greater (I'm not saying it wans't hard, and especially once Dad was ill and died when the youndest was only 2). But can you imagine sending your 5 year old to school by themselves today? Or having children whose after school activities involved walking to a friends place or staying home?


So true, there was so much more independence back then, my friend & I walked home from school in grade 2, 1.5 miles, now that would get parents arrested :roll: 
I didn't realize your dad died when you were so young, how old was he? My dad died at 48 when I was 7 & my brother 3 I thought mom had it bad being left with 2 kids, can't imagine with 10 or 13 as in Rookies family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to your son on finishing his residency but so sad that his wife is so sick & she must be quite young. I hope she can be kept pain free for her remaining time . It's good that they can get moved closer to family too.

I'm glad you have good insurance to get the medications/treatments you need.



StellaK said:


> My air conditioner works well. Since I have had the heart problem, I am very sensitive to cold. I am running the A/C at 85 degrees with a fan on in the room where I am. Anything colder and i need a sweater on. I have good insurance, True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. It pays almost everything except small co-pays for doctors and scripts. I had a Cardioversion three weeks ago and my heart is currently in sinus rhythm. I have an Internist, Pulmonologist, and a Cardiologist following my care. I have no energy for anything and am frequently short of breath. It makes it hard as I live alone with a house to care for.
> My son has just finished medical school and a residency in Internal medicine. He is on his way to Ogden, Utah, where he will work as a Hospitalist (an Internist who works full time in a hospital). He needs prayers. His wife, Evalyn, has stage four Metastatic Breast Cancer. After four years of chemo with the recurrence they have run out of medications that will work. She has been extremely ill the past three months. They were living in West Virginia for his medical schooling. Her brother flew from Boise,Idaho to fly her back to Boise. Kelly did not think she would be able to make the car trip. Luckily, her brother is an RN and is able to care for her while Kelly is making the move. The two things Evalyn wanted were a dog and a house. They just got miniature schnauzer and Kelly closes on a new house on Wednesday. I don't know how he has managed to cope with all of this but he has and has been his wife's primary caregiver.
> By the way, I live in Boise, Idaho.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never understood why people flock to the beach when it is hot. Unless you don't get out of the water you are sitting inthe sun on sand which reflects the ehat back. But then I guess peopel would say they don't understand why I would sit outside all day on a hot day watching cricket. There is though a slight difference- genarally when I decide to go I don't know it will that hot and am not going to waste the ticket. Also the beach will still be there when it cools down a little while the cricket match won't be.
> Sure is hot for you and when it is not the norm it is even harder to deal with. I'm enjoying sitting here being slighty cold- but by your winter it sure isn't cold. Well might be inside as we haven't yet put on any heating.


If we want to be a ble time swim we must " flock to the beach " now, in 2 months the water will be too cold to swim again. It's a running joke here that the ice never really leaves Brightsand lake, it just sinks for a couple of months :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, your poor girls are sure having a tough time, I hope both get some answers & relief soon. I hope you also get your results quickly, you've had too much lately too. It's great you are enjoying the knitting group & they are a friendly bunch.

Well, must get to bed, I'm sure the GKs will be up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

It was forecast to be 109 degrees today but was actually 110. It is one degree off a record. I stayed inside. Thank you for all of your kind comments. We are just trying to get through all of this. Never ask about someone else's problems. you would not want them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> It was forecast to be 109 degrees today but was actually 110. It is one degree off a record. I stayed inside.


That was wise!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another one for you gwen and anyone else with limited growing space. think privacy wall and plants. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/cinder-block-planter?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=32caffd561-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-32caffd561-60616885


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


They're so cute! What breed are they?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Three more days of busyness of life then some rest. I am so tired and sore currently. I keep falling asleep reading the KTP so I am going to get some sleep. Take care everyone.


I'm not surprised you're tired with all you do. Your vacation is sorely needed - enjoy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish you could share. The last 2 days it has been 33C/ 90+F, we have broken records, our grass has gone from green to brown in 2 days. The crops & pastures are beginning to suffer. It was on the news last night that all of western Canada is in drought & very hot. Even Yellowknife is 26C/80F :roll:


I think summer is coming to the UK at last. We are predicted to have temperatures up to 34c this week. Think that's in the 90s fahrenheit which is really hot for us. Hope it lasts till Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think summer is coming to the UK at last. We are predicted to have temperatures up to 34c this week. Think that's in the 90s fahrenheit which is really hot for us. Hope it lasts till Christmas!


If it did, you really would not!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I'm finally getting a chance to sit and catch up with you all today. It's after 9PM Sunday and the daylight is still bright enough to be outdoors without needing lights.
> 
> I'm rather tired as I have cooked most of the afternoon to clear out some things from the fridge and freezer. We were just the five of us for supper tonight. We've all had a rather strenuous week. Tim has started summer therapy (PT) this week. His mom was hand-delivered an packet of paperwork for applying for a grant from the State of Ohio for creating a working system for some of the younger folks on welfare in this county--teaching job skills, work ethics, getting high school equivalency certificates, driver's licenses, etc. She will also begin with a new group of about 25 participants in the programs offered by her non-profit this week.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Don is back in full swing again. No wonder you're tired, 5yr olds can be so tiring, as if you don't do enough already. Sounds like your DD is going to be busy too. Must run in the family! Take care Joy and get some rest when you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of you, Sonja, and your boy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> My vacation will consist of traveling to visit family, knitting for my boys, playing cards, going for walks, watching fireworks, and whatever my MIL has planned. I plan on starting my homework for KAP as well. DS#1 will keep watch over the home front while we are away which will be nice. DH, Matthew and I will be gone for 9 days so I will fit in quite a bit of knitting time. I will probably bring some books to read as well.


It sounds great, enjoy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> You should make the appointment sooner rather than later. You can't afford to get really ill. Take care. {{{hugs}}}


I will. Thanks


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday to Kehinkle, Spider and Spider's mum!


Happy Birthday from me also......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never understood why people flock to the beach when it is hot. Unless you don't get out of the water you are sitting inthe sun on sand which reflects the ehat back. But then I guess peopel would say they don't understand why I would sit outside all day on a hot day watching cricket. There is though a slight difference- genarally when I decide to go I don't know it will that hot and am not going to waste the ticket. Also the beach will still be there when it cools down a little while the cricket match won't be.
> Sure is hot for you and when it is not the norm it is even harder to deal with. I'm enjoying sitting here being slighty cold- but by your winter it sure isn't cold. Well might be inside as we haven't yet put on any heating.


We have yet to put our heating off this year! I've still got it coming on for a few hours early in the morning and sometimes at night too! :shock: Usually by now it is off except to heat the water.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Cathy. I have had internet issues and been wanting to say how much I can relate to your caring for your mom. She is in my prayers.I know this is such a difficult time not only because of your mom but then getting a cold and probably not seeing Serena as much.


Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.

I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big thank you to all that were concerned about my health and the RA meds. I've stopped taking them on Wed. and today feel great (except for the regular discomfort from the RA and I can deal with that)
> 
> Loved the morning coffee Caren and getting to see you.
> Sending birthday wishes to all celebrating this month...which is almost over! Can't believe how fast the month has been.
> ...


Thanks for updating us on Marianne and her son. I do hope he will be able to receive a transplant. That would be so fantastic for them. Good to hear Marianne is keeping well and not overdoing things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


Sorry to hear this and sad that it took this while to diagnose it. Hope the antibiotics are effective and clear this up completely. Hope you haven't caught it..take care, of yourself. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June but you wouldn't think that at the moment as I'm trying to knit my own baby dress . I thought if I had something to concentrate on it would take my mind off the fact that I have to go to the hospital with my oldest tomorrow but it hasn't worked and the knitting is in a heap so I'm sat here messing on with iPad hence the new avatar
> Sonja


Good luck at the hospital.... thinking of you and your son


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck at the hospital.... thinking of you and your son


Thank you Cathy son is only going for a scan to day but it's the knowing why and having to travel all the way back next week to here what she has to say that's the problem and you too are having a nightmare time I bet you are worried sick but hopefully now that they know what they are dealing with your mum will get the right medication and start to recover . Are you feeling any bettering yourself or are you still going to the doctors ? I'll be thinking of you and your mum too 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

StellaK said:


> It was forecast to be 109 degrees today but was actually 110. It is one degree off a record. I stayed inside. Thank you for all of your kind comments. We are just trying to get through all of this. Never ask about someone else's problems. you would not want them.


Well done to your son getting through with his residency and caring for his so sick wife at the same time. They and you are in my prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


Sorry to hear this. Hopefully the new antibiotics will start to work pretty quickly and you will begin to see some improvement. At least you know what you're dealing with now. Stay well yourself and take care. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you could always call "the thing" "THE SAM" rothlmao --- sam --- love the hat


 :thumbup: It looks great Sorlenna and love the hat also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, there was so much more independence back then, my friend & I walked home from school in grade 2, 1.5 miles, now that would get parents arrested :roll:
> I didn't realize your dad died when you were so young, how old was he? My dad died at 48 when I was 7 & my brother 3 I thought mom had it bad being left with 2 kids, can't imagine with 10 or 13 as in Rookies family.


Dad would have been about 41. It's amazing how many of us lost our fathers when we were young (compared to you and Rookie I was old at 15).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If we want to be a ble time swim we must " flock to the beach " now, in 2 months the water will be too cold to swim again. It's a running joke here that the ice never really leaves Brightsand lake, it just sinks for a couple of months :lol:


It's a bit different here- some people swim all year round, though it is not really warm enough to swim this time of the year for most people. But we ahve many months when it is good for swimming all the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think summer is coming to the UK at last. We are predicted to have temperatures up to 34c this week. Think that's in the 90s fahrenheit which is really hot for us. Hope it lasts till Christmas!


You will soon change your mind if it did! It is horrid there when it gets that hot. So hope you get months of temperature in the mid 20s.
See Julie agreed with me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


Check that you don't have it too- depedning on what it is that coul dbe your problem. This is a real problem with needing to use antibiotics it is so easy to develop resistence
Do hope the new antibiotics work for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, take care not to overdo, are both you & Don feeling better? I'm glad to hear Susan's job is going better & she will finally be getting paid better.
> 
> Sam, you need to check these out, the one may save a few skinned ankles in future.
> http://diply.com/auntyacid/crazy-russian-hacker-pool-noodle-fun-diy/146055


Cool pool noodle ideas!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Check that you don't have it too- depedning on what it is that coul dbe your problem. This is a real problem with needing to use antibiotics it is so easy to develop resistence


Mmm I dont really know yet what type of bug mum's is but she isnt unwell as such. I have a head cold and chesty cough. But I do want to know what it is that she has and how contagious it is....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad that ordeal is over --- I've been worried about you and the rest of our NY TP families.


And I think the escapees were even closer to where Caren lives, weren't they?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


They are darling!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Three more days of busyness of life then some rest. I am so tired and sore currently. I keep falling asleep reading the KTP so I am going to get some sleep. Take care everyone.


Please be careful these next couple of days. Being so tired may lead to accidents.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> another one for you gwen and anyone else with limited growing space. think privacy wall and plants. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/cinder-block-planter?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=32caffd561-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-32caffd561-60616885


Thank you for the link if you scroll down there is a great chicken coop idea using an old swings. I m thinking it could also be used as a small greenhouse for those that live in climates where the season is to hot or too short.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I was beginning to worry that we hadn't heard from you in a while, Betty. I forgot you were to have the MRI. Lying on those hard tables for so long is a trial. But it gives the drs so much information. I hope this new dr works out for both of you.
I hope nothing happens to interfere with your trip to the yarn shop later.
I've added Little William to my prayers. He's been through so much in his young life. People are really rallying around him.
Praying for you and your daughters every day. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My air conditioner works well. Since I have had the heart problem, I am very sensitive to cold. I am running the A/C at 85 degrees with a fan on in the room where I am. Anything colder and i need a sweater on. I have good insurance, True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. It pays almost everything except small co-pays for doctors and scripts. I had a Cardioversion three weeks ago and my heart is currently in sinus rhythm. I have an Internist, Pulmonologist, and a Cardiologist following my care. I have no energy for anything and am frequently short of breath. It makes it hard as I live alone with a house to care for.
> My son has just finished medical school and a residency in Internal medicine. He is on his way to Ogden, Utah, where he will work as a Hospitalist (an Internist who works full time in a hospital). He needs prayers. His wife, Evalyn, has stage four Metastatic Breast Cancer. After four years of chemo with the recurrence they have run out of medications that will work. She has been extremely ill the past three months. They were living in West Virginia for his medical schooling. Her brother flew from Boise,Idaho to fly her back to Boise. Kelly did not think she would be able to make the car trip. Luckily, her brother is an RN and is able to care for her while Kelly is making the move. The two things Evalyn wanted were a dog and a house. They just got miniature schnauzer and Kelly closes on a new house on Wednesday. I don't know how he has managed to cope with all of this but he has and has been his wife's primary caregiver.
> By the way, I live in Boise, Idaho.


Stella, I'm so glad to hear you have good health insurance...not everyone does.
I'll be praying for you and your son and his wife. So hard to have to face the inevitable.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm I dont really know yet what type of bug mum's is but she isnt unwell as such. I have a head cold and chesty cough. But I do want to know what it is that she has and how contagious it is....


I see you missed my edit that I hoped your Mum responded well to the antibiotics. Clicked send and realised that I had forgotten that little detail.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never understood why people flock to the beach when it is hot. Unless you don't get out of the water you are sitting inthe sun on sand which reflects the ehat back. But then I guess peopel would say they don't understand why I would sit outside all day on a hot day watching cricket. There is though a slight difference- genarally when I decide to go I don't know it will that hot and am not going to waste the ticket. Also the beach will still be there when it cools down a little while the cricket match won't be.
> Sure is hot for you and when it is not the norm it is even harder to deal with. I'm enjoying sitting here being slighty cold- but by your winter it sure isn't cold. Well might be inside as we haven't yet put on any heating.


I agree, Margaret. The beach is extremely hot with the sun reflecting off the water and the sand.
And here on the east coast, there have been 7 shark attacks in the states of North Carolina and South Carolina. NC borders our state and South Carolina is just below them. I think anyone who goes in the ocean this summer has a death wish but those shark attacks haven't kept people out of the water.
I'll stay in my air conditioned apartment and they can bake, broil and boil on the beach or get eaten in the water!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Update..... just spoke to nurse in charge again... mum has a bad UTI so nothing dangerous to me. They are just taking precautions with the gowns and gloves so as not to accidentally touch anything that another resident with low immunity could contact the bug.
Gosh I do hope that this is the answer to the confusion issues.
I am going to speak to the doctor tomorrow and ask for a blood test also to make sure nothing else is going on. Wish me luck with that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi Betty I was wondering where you were.
> Dramas as always with your family- they really do keep you on your toes doen't they?
> Hope the new doctor will be better for you both. And that you quickly get some results. 3 1/2 hours on a hard table would be horrid to deal with. I would have been going crazy after all that time.


Ditto to all the above.......


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


I'm glad they finally got the results. And praying they soon have the bug gone. Take care of yourself as I know you have not been feeling well either.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for updating us on Marianne and her son. I do hope he will be able to receive a transplant. That would be so fantastic for them. Good to hear Marianne is keeping well and not overdoing things.


yes, I'm glad Ben decided to go on the transplant list. I pray he won't have to wait too long for a kidney although as others have said, we know it will be at the loss of another life.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dad would have been about 41. It's amazing how many of us lost our fathers when we were young (compared to you and Rookie I was old at 15).


I lost my father when I was 17....he was 53 and my DH also died at 53. My mother had 2 teenaged daughters and a baby of 8 months. At least my children were all grown when my DH died.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update..... just spoke to nurse in charge again... mum has a bad UTI so nothing dangerous to me. They are just taking precautions with the gowns and gloves so as not to accidentally touch anything that another resident with low immunity could contact the bug.
> Gosh I do hope that this is the answer to the confusion issues.
> I am going to speak to the doctor tomorrow and ask for a blood test also to make sure nothing else is going on. Wish me luck with that.


I have heard that a really bad UTI can cause confusion. Hopefully, when they clear up the infection, it will also clear up the confusion.
Hugs, Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I see you missed my edit that I hoped your Mum responded well to the antibiotics. Clicked send and realised that I had forgotten that little detail.


They changed the antibiotics tonight due to the culture results.

I am getting myself confused now... LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I have heard that a really bad UTI can cause confusion. Hopefully, when they clear up the infection, it will also clear up the confusion.
> Hugs, Junek


You are correct there June. It is one of the things that should be checked when an elderly person becomes confused.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> You are correct there June. It is one of the things that should be checked when an elderly person becomes confused.


Yep and the thing is she was on different antibiotics 2 weeks ago for UTI for a different bug. The culture this time needed the opposite drug. :roll:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Kiwifrau - Thank you for the recipe website. I am the other toothless one. Have had 3 mouth surgeries lately regarding bone grafting etc,was toothless before and all this must heal before new dentures. Where are you located? don't like people in hiding I can't vision your area that way. Until another time, have a wonderful day... Sharon in Virginia Beach VA USA


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it. 

Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it.
> 
> Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


Aaaw, he is growing up. So cute. Hi Seth. I love the look of that cone filled with melted marshmallows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


As it is now after 10 for you- I am hoping I will read an up-date on Mum's condition as I go along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for updating us on Marianne and her son. I do hope he will be able to receive a transplant. That would be so fantastic for them. Good to hear Marianne is keeping well and not overdoing things.


ditto.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

CAREN, Congratulations to Chrissy. She stuck to her goal and achieved it. You have beautiful children whom I know you are proud of. Are you still selling the farm? 

Thank you Betty. Yes Chrissy has stuck to her goals. At age 4 she was better at doing hair then any of my other girls, they were all older than her. Very proud of all my children. I am not selling the farm I have just moved out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As it is now after 10 for you- I am hoping I will read an up-date on Mum's condition as I go along.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dad would have been about 41. It's amazing how many of us lost our fathers when we were young (compared to you and Rookie I was old at 15).


Conversely I had my Dad here until just 2010, partly because he was significantly younger then Mum- but she died ages ago in 1985, at only 75- I had thought she would be around into her 90's.
Thinking of health I have just done a good 6-7 minutes on the exercycle- I must start writing it down, so I don't forget. Ringo and I are sitting here in a gentle warmth from out new heater- I have been blessed by so many caring friends. I have also an electric blanket that another friend has sent me, now- just have to sort getting it actually onto the bed- I have been able to afford only two bottom sheets at about $80 each, and I am behind with my washing- so guess what my first task tomorrow must be! I am in the process of getting the rod up for the sitting room curtains, so the heat does not head straight out. I had assumed the rod I had was long enough but it was actually about 16 inches short- so one thing I did yesterday, thanks to my friend Lusi was to get a section of rod, probably will suggest that it goes up in halves, rather than having a joint at the end for the curtain rings to snag on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You will soon change your mind if it did! It is horrid there when it gets that hot. So hope you get months of temperature in the mid 20s.
> See Julie agreed with me.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: to continuing temperatures at 34 for months!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update..... just spoke to nurse in charge again... mum has a bad UTI so nothing dangerous to me. They are just taking precautions with the gowns and gloves so as not to accidentally touch anything that another resident with low immunity could contact the bug.
> Gosh I do hope that this is the answer to the confusion issues.
> I am going to speak to the doctor tomorrow and ask for a blood test also to make sure nothing else is going on. Wish me luck with that.


Indeed, wishing you all the needed luck, the UTI could well be the culprit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you have electric blanket and can stay warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you have electric blanket and can stay warm.


Thanks Joy- I just have to budget a bit more to cover the cost- it is lovely having a gentle warmth from the heater too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, he is growing up. So cute. Hi Seth. I love the look of that cone filled with melted marshmallows.


He sure is growing like a weed. but a good weed. He is off to school in september. Seth has told me I need to make them for him, we will heat in the oven seems how it is so damp outdoors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to head back to bed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


Thankfully they at least now know what it is and can hopefully get it under control for once and for all. Even better that it's not contagious to you or the kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it.
> 
> Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


Good morning Caren and Seth. Breakers looks yummy, I need to go get some, and a second cuppa coffee. 
Love the cone idea, the fillings could be limitless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Conversely I had my Dad here until just 2010, partly because he was significantly younger then Mum- but she died ages ago in 1985, at only 75- I had thought she would be around into her 90's.
> Thinking of health I have just done a good 6-7 minutes on the exercycle- I must start writing it down, so I don't forget. Ringo and I are sitting here in a gentle warmth from out new heater- I have been blessed by so many caring friends. I have also an electric blanket that another friend has sent me, now- just have to sort getting it actually onto the bed- I have been able to afford only two bottom sheets at about $80 each, and I am behind with my washing- so guess what my first task tomorrow must be! I am in the process of getting the rod up for the sitting room curtains, so the heat does not head straight out. I had assumed the rod I had was long enough but it was actually about 16 inches short- so one thing I did yesterday, thanks to my friend Lusi was to get a section of rod, probably will suggest that it goes up in halves, rather than having a joint at the end for the curtain rings to snag on.


Wonderful that you have an electric blanket to use, and it shouldn't be much on the electric bill to use since it pulls so little electricity, hopefully anyway. 
Oh my, what size bed do you have Julie, $80 is a lot for just the bottom sheet, but sheets can be extremely expensive when I think about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


That is lovely!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren and Seth. Breakers looks yummy, I need to go get some, and a second cuppa coffee.
> Love the cone idea, the fillings could be limitless.


Good morning Kaye Jo! Thank you it was tasty.
I have been thinking of all kinds of fillings to go with the cones.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


Brag away Julie that pillow is gorgeous. Bronwen is very talented indeed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i like you schedule better than ours - there isn't such a big break as our summer break is - the children forget so much during that time - i don't think they would forget as much with your schedule. --- sam


I read the other day where in Canada children will be going to school year round starting 2017. I know a lot if parents that are not too happy about it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> think you are getting what we had over the weekend. --- sam


It is chilly and wet here today. Said no rain but... We have been getting light showers off and on. Last night there must have been some wind as there were small branches on the ground this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Why thank you Caren- definitely needed!


You are most welcome Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never understood why people flock to the beach when it is hot. Unless you don't get out of the water you are sitting inthe sun on sand which reflects the ehat back.


I don't care for the beach. A lot of people don't understand that, but it just doesn't do a whole lot for me.

Jamie, your babies are beautiful. 

Ohio Joy, I hope you are feeling a bit more rested today; five-year-olds, even in better circumstances, are exhausting.

Sending good thoughts to all those with health/family issues.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dad would have been about 41. It's amazing how many of us lost our fathers when we were young (compared to you and Rookie I was old at 15).


My kids ranged in age from 8 to 15 when their dad died. He was 48.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, pillow very nice, quilt gorgeous. I made 2 like that, twin size for 2 granddaughters.
Maya and I had our walk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update..... just spoke to nurse in charge again... mum has a bad UTI so nothing dangerous to me. They are just taking precautions with the gowns and gloves so as not to accidentally touch anything that another resident with low immunity could contact the bug.
> Gosh I do hope that this is the answer to the confusion issues.
> I am going to speak to the doctor tomorrow and ask for a blood test also to make sure nothing else is going on. Wish me luck with that.


That's a relief--good they explained the gown & gloves, as that was concerning me! Good luck with the docs and hope they don't find anything else and that the new meds work fast for your mum.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


I saw it on facebook as I follow her page. Love it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it.
> 
> Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


Good morning/afternoon Caren. Lovely warm sunny day here after an overcast start. Love the pictures of Seth enjoying his breakfast, and the cones - a nice peppermint choc ice cream in mine please!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


Beautiful! Did she make the quilt as well?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for updating us on Marianne and her son. I do hope he will be able to receive a transplant. That would be so fantastic for them. Good to hear Marianne is keeping well and not overdoing things.


 :thumbup: It's good to hear he changed his mind about going on the transplant list. People do so well now. When i Was first working in Saskatoon, the hospital pioneered many of the techniques, the Baltzan clinic was world famous at that time but few survived more than a year at first, now it's like they are back to normal life. A fellow I Went to high school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant & now does amazingly well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye Jo! Thank you it was tasty.
> I have been thinking of all kinds of fillings to go with the cones.


Definitely need to write them down as I think of them, or I'll forget the best ones until after I've already gotten something else in them. 

The weather patterns certainly are changing, I don't know if they are going back to what they were 50+ years ago or what, but they are definitely different the last several years. Hopefully you'll get some nice weather soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the link if you scroll down there is a great chicken coop idea using an old swings. I m thinking it could also be used as a small greenhouse for those that live in climates where the season is to hot or too short.


I love that site, so many great recipes & ideas. I signed up so get their emails now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree, Margaret. The beach is extremely hot with the sun reflecting off the water and the sand.
> And here on the east coast, there have been 7 shark attacks in the states of North Carolina and South Carolina. NC borders our state and South Carolina is just below them. I think anyone who goes in the ocean this summer has a death wish but those shark attacks haven't kept people out of the water.
> I'll stay in my air conditioned apartment and they can bake, broil and boil on the beach or get eaten in the water!!
> Junek


I dont think I could ever go in water where their had been sharks, I have enough trouble with the blood suckers :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


Very pretty.

I'm glad you are staying a little warmer with the new blanket & heater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I read the other day where in Canada children will be going to school year round starting 2017. I know a lot if parents that are not too happy about it.


That's just crazy. Even with them off for 2 months in summer it's sometimes hard to get a family vacation & how are kids to get a job to help pay for college?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I'm glad you got to talk t the nurse & hopefully the UTI wil be under control soon.

Caren, great idea with the cones, I'll have to try that with the GKs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pjs those are such cute fur babies.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* I am so glad to see you posting today. I had you on my heart off and on all day yesterday because we hadn't heard from you and had vowed to call you today. I am so sorry that your one DD had to have an emergency appendectomy and that your other DD is still having to be in and out of the hospital for her leg condition. I keep them in my prayers. Also concerned that the docctor still hasn't gotten back to you about your bloodwork and hope you will get the MRI results soon. Will the new docctor just take over using the results that are given? Praying foryou also Betty. 


Bulldog said:


> Hi there my precious Sisters/Brothers of my heart,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool idea. I also like the cinder block fire pits shown farther down. Thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> another one for you gwen and anyone else with limited growing space. think privacy wall and plants. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/cinder-block-planter?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=32caffd561-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-32caffd561-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brag away; the quilted pillow is adorable. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can relate to your feelings about the beach. I don't like going in the ocean myself; will walk some in the surf. My idea of being at the beach is to sit in a lounge beach chair under an umbrella and read or sleep while listening to the waves. If I want to swim then I'll go to a pool that would be at the motel/hotel. Do enjoy walking the beach in the evening while it is still light outside or very early morning watching the sunrise but that is it for me.



Sorlenna said:


> I don't care for the beach. A lot of people don't understand that, but it just doesn't do a whole lot for me.
> 
> Jamie, your babies are beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am too (glad about transplant list). Marianne said the doctor said it could give him 2-3 more years. I'm hoping more years of course.


Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: It's good to hear he changed his mind about going on the transplant list. People do so well now. When i Was first working in Saskatoon, the hospital pioneered many of the techniques, the Baltzan clinic was world famous at that time but few survived more than a year at first, now it's like they are back to normal life. A fellow I Went to high school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant & now does amazingly well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


Clever girl! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am too (glad about transplant list). Marianne said the doctor said it could give him 2-3 more years. I'm hoping more years of course.


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that you have an electric blanket to use, and it shouldn't be much on the electric bill to use since it pulls so little electricity, hopefully anyway.
> Oh my, what size bed do you have Julie, $80 is a lot for just the bottom sheet, but sheets can be extremely expensive when I think about it.


It is what is known here as a King Single- less than Double Bed size- but it is very deep, and you can no longer buy a fine cotton sheeting to make your own fitted sheets. Hopefully the bill will not go up too much- it is really nice being able to turn on a responsive heater, and feel the warmth straight away. I've just done a good 7 minutes on the bike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is lovely!!!!


I am most impressed with her applique horse- for her horse loving daughter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Brag away Julie that pillow is gorgeous. Bronwen is very talented indeed.


Thank you Caren! The bed quilt also was made by her. She has made one gradually for most of the grand-children too (because of Peter being so much older there are several)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, love your new avatar! I'm sure the wee lass is growing like a weed already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, pillow very nice, quilt gorgeous. I made 2 like that, twin size for 2 granddaughters.
> Maya and I had our walk.


Thanks Joy!
I thought I could be a quilter too- but I just am not painstaking and patient enough.
So glad you are able to get out again with Maya!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw it on facebook as I follow her page. Love it!


She won't let me be her 'friend' so I had not seen it until she posted it on the 'locked' page we have. I thought it beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie I found this website which might be of use to you alterenergy.co.nz and according to it your electric blanket should only cost you 10c a week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful! Did she make the quilt as well?


Yes she did, Angela! In her first year with her quilters Guild group she was chosen as the best beginner for that year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I'm glad you are staying a little warmer with the new blanket & heater.


Thank you Bonnie.
It is meaning my hands are so much more flexible!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brag away; the quilted pillow is adorable.


I especially love the pony!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, love your new avatar! I'm sure the wee lass is growing like a weed already.


She is! She was 7lb 14oz when she was born and now nearly 5 weeks later she is almost 11lb! Obviously has her father's appetite!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She won't let me be her 'friend' so I had not seen it until she posted it on the 'locked' page we have. I thought it beautiful!


Yes, it was on her crafts page. My BFF would love it as well (she's a horse person!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Clever girl! :thumbup:


She has her father's tenacity!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is! She was 7lb 14oz when she was born and now nearly 5 weeks later she is almost 11lb! Obviously has her father's appetite!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie I found this website which might be of use to you alterenergy.co.nz and according to it your electric blanket should only cost you 10c a week!


I am being very careful when I turn it on- turn it off when I lie down, but it is lovely getting into a warm bed! Ringo thinks so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Kate* lovely now that you have your granddaughter for your avatar- it is such a lovely shot of Caitlin!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it.
> 
> Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


He's concentrating so hard on breakfast preparations!!
Such a darling...I know you'll miss him when he starts school.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy- I just have to budget a bit more to cover the cost- it is lovely having a gentle warmth from the heater too!


I know the warmth is very welcome. When we lived in the country with not central heat, the electric blanket was a blessing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


You have a right to brag...it's lovely.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know the warmth is very welcome. When we lived in the country with not central heat, the electric blanket was a blessing!
> Junek


It really does make a difference!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You have a right to brag...it's lovely.
> Junek


She does such beautiful work! Thanks, June!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is! She was 7lb 14oz when she was born and now nearly 5 weeks later she is almost 11lb! Obviously has her father's appetite!


She's growing so fast. It seems like babies aren't babies very long. I guess time flying is an indication of my age!
JUnek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear Don is back in full swing again. No wonder you're tired, 5yr olds can be so tiring, as if you don't do enough already. Sounds like your DD is going to be busy too. Must run in the family! Take care Joy and get some rest when you can.


Hello Joy so nice to hear from you as I've missed you and hearing about Tim and the rest of your family . I was wondering if your daughter was going to work with more people and get the help she needed to continue
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you, Sonja, and your boy.


Thanks Julie I'm finally home and had something to eat and now trying to keep my eyes open as I only had a few hours sleep last night . I'm laid on my bed not a good place to be if I'm trying to stay awake but after being sat in a car for an hour there then in a rock hard hospital seat 2 1/2 hours they were over an hour late taking him for his scan and then another hour in a car home a certain part of my body is literally numb and no way am I sitting in another chair 😄 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie I'm finally home and had something to eat and now trying to keep my eyes open as I only had a few hours sleep last night . I'm laid on my bed not a good place to be if I'm trying to stay awake but after being sat in a car for an hour there then in a rock hard hospital seat 2 1/2 hours they were over an hour late taking him for his scan and then another hour in a car home a certain part of my body is literally numb and no way am I sitting in another chair 😄
> Sonja


Oh my goodness- not the best when there is so much to dread. At least the first part of this ordeal is over, now the waiting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am too (glad about transplant list). Marianne said the doctor said it could give him 2-3 more years. I'm hoping more years of course.


I'm surprised they would say only 2-3 years, I know people who are 10+ years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Dad would have been about 41. It's amazing how many of us lost our fathers when we were young (compared to you and Rookie I was old at 15).


I too lost my father when I was young 13 and my brother was 11 we were more or less on our own apart from my middle sister and her family as they only lived 10 minutes away . Mother wasn't much of a mother and regularly disappeared back to England . We must have been a pretty boring pair because the most daring thing we ever did was midnight ice skating and an eighteen th birthday party , 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, glad this part is over, now the waiting which is worse as time seems to drag. Hope they don't take too long with the results. How's your younger son doing? 

Kate, love the new avatar, such a cutie., she obviously must be getting straight cream to be growing at such a pace.

It is so smoky here today it burns the eyes & chest, good thing Sam & Stella are not in this area. I talked to youngest son last night, there is a fire within a mile of his plant & the water bombers were working furiously last night to try to get it under control. I'm sure he will be glad to get out of there tomorrow as the smoke must be horrendous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Update..... just spoke to nurse in charge again... mum has a bad UTI so nothing dangerous to me. They are just taking precautions with the gowns and gloves so as not to accidentally touch anything that another resident with low immunity could contact the bug.
> Gosh I do hope that this is the answer to the confusion issues.
> I am going to speak to the doctor tomorrow and ask for a blood test also to make sure nothing else is going on. Wish me luck with that.


That's good to hear Cathy well not good but you know what I mean . i do wish you luck with talking to the doctor hopefully you can finally find out what is wrong with your mum 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Conversely I had my Dad here until just 2010, partly because he was significantly younger then Mum- but she died ages ago in 1985, at only 75- I had thought she would be around into her 90's.
> Thinking of health I have just done a good 6-7 minutes on the exercycle- I must start writing it down, so I don't forget. Ringo and I are sitting here in a gentle warmth from out new heater- I have been blessed by so many caring friends. I have also an electric blanket that another friend has sent me, now- just have to sort getting it actually onto the bed- I have been able to afford only two bottom sheets at about $80 each, and I am behind with my washing- so guess what my first task tomorrow must be! I am in the process of getting the rod up for the sitting room curtains, so the heat does not head straight out. I had assumed the rod I had was long enough but it was actually about 16 inches short- so one thing I did yesterday, thanks to my friend Lusi was to get a section of rod, probably will suggest that it goes up in halves, rather than having a joint at the end for the curtain rings to snag on.


You really are blessed to have such good friends Julie . What kind people to help you out like that . Now that you are keeping warm does that mean we will see updates on your shrug again

Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You really are blessed to have such good friends Julie . What kind people to help you out like that . Now that you are keeping warm does that mean we will see updates on your shrug again
> 
> Sonja


I've just got to sort out how to photograph it- only got the ends to fix! I am very fortunate that I have such lovely people around. And my little dog- who wants to go out- and it is also time to get breakfast! not even light yet! at nearly 7 am.!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, love your new avatar! I'm sure the wee lass is growing like a weed already.


I love your avatar to Kate . Caitlyn is gorgeous

Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Clever girl! :thumbup:


Love the new avatar Kate. Will you be alternating avatars - one week Luke/one week Caitlin??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the new avatar Kate. Will you be alternating avatars - one week Luke/one week Caitlin??


That is a thought! for all proud Grandma's!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a thought! for all proud Grandma's!


Oh dear mine would look so different by the time each one rolled around again to be posted. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear mine would look so different by the time each one rolled around again to be posted. :shock: :shock:


And of course, I can't do it- not having permission! :thumbdown: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope the hospital visit brings nothing but good news. --- sam


From me too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> About halfway through...
> 
> Glad the situation with Marla wasn't worse! I hope the insurance gets things settled fast.
> 
> ...


The "thing" is very pretty and I love the colour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful little princess.


KateB said:


> Clever girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> From me too


Thank you Liz just hoping that it hasn't got worse yet otherwise don't want to know 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


Darling puppies!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder if that is what size we would call Queen size? Do you know what the dimension are?



Lurker 2 said:


> It is what is known here as a King Single- less than Double Bed size- but it is very deep, and you can no longer buy a fine cotton sheeting to make your own fitted sheets. Hopefully the bill will not go up too much- it is really nice being able to turn on a responsive heater, and feel the warmth straight away. I've just done a good 7 minutes on the bike.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we all now where she gets her crafting skill from. Well done Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes she did, Angela! In her first year with her quilters Guild group she was chosen as the best beginner for that year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was too but I believe it has something to do with whatever the disease that he has.....don't know the name of it; need to ask.
Or perhaps the doctor said it was saying that in a flippant/joking sort of way meaning he will live longer......hard to know not having heard it said.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised they would say only 2-3 years, I know people who are 10+ years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if that is what size we would call Queen size? Do you know what the dimension are?


Only just over a yard wide- so very different from what we know as a Queen- I can prop myself up on my pillows- so I can breath, and my feet still are on the mattress- not over the edge. It just gives enough room for me and Ringo!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've had a bit of a day today; DH's truck is "sick" and will take between $500- $1,000 to repair. We've left it at the mechanics but they are book all week. Said that IF they get a cancellation they will get it in otherwise it will be next week. Thank goodness we have my rattle trap of a "love truck" (my multi-colored old pick-up truck he can use if he gets any work. (no jobs lined up right now unfortunately. ) I've had to call on my DB to help us out which I so hate to do. I'm fortunate he can help us but I just hate having to ask. I just thank God for my DB and his generosity. 

On a more positive note, today has been wonderfully cooler; 86F. Wish it would stay more like this. Also went out and my pitiful garden has perked u a tiny bit; have a couple of tomatoes almost ready to be picked. Also I feel good today; no stomach issues or much pain at all. Thank God for small blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Get some good rest so you can get through the next few days and then enjoy the heck out of your vacation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we all now where she gets her crafting skill from. Well done Julie!


She did once acknowledge that I had taught her- it felt a little begrudging at the time- but a lot Gwen, was the child herself- Mwyffanwy was much more into her stories, animals and so on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhhh.....twin size but deep. I am even more stunned that the sheets are so expensive. Did you say how deep it is? (I'm thinking you mean the thickness).


Lurker 2 said:


> Only just over a yard wide- so very different from what we know as a Queen- I can prop myself up on my pillows- so I can breath, and my feet still are on the mattress- not over the edge. It just gives enough room for me and Ringo!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only just over a yard wide- so very different from what we know as a Queen- I can prop myself up on my pillows- so I can breath, and my feet still are on the mattress- not over the edge. It just gives enough room for me and Ringo!


Is that what we would call a standard single - 3'6" wide?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had a bit of a day today; DH's truck is "sick" and will take between $500- $1,000 to repair. We've left it at the mechanics but they are book all week. Said that IF they get a cancellation they will get it in otherwise it will be next week. Thank goodness we have my rattle trap of a "love truck" (my multi-colored old pick-up truck he can use if he gets any work. (no jobs lined up right now unfortunately. ) I've had to call on my DB to help us out which I so hate to do. I'm fortunate he can help us but I just hate having to ask. I just thank God for my DB and his generosity.
> 
> On a more positive note, today has been wonderfully cooler; 86F. Wish it would stay more like this. Also went out and my pitiful garden has perked u a tiny bit; have a couple of tomatoes almost ready to be picked. Also I feel good today; no stomach issues or much pain at all. Thank God for small blessings.


You really did not need a hefty auto bill right now! That is good your DB will help out- I am not sure I could venture to ask mine!!!!!
So glad the temperatures are lower, and that some of the garden has survived!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I certainly didn't want to ask him but really didn't have much other choice. I know he is comfortable enough financially that it won't but him in a strain.


Lurker 2 said:


> You really did not need a hefty auto bill right now! That is good your DB will help out- I am not sure I could venture to ask mine!!!!!
> So glad the temperatures are lower, and that some of the garden has survived!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ahhhhh.....twin size but deep. I am even more stunned that the sheets are so expensive. Did you say how deep it is? (I'm thinking you mean the thickness).


About 80 inches long, 11 deep (thick) and 42 wide. I think the sheets have to be imported- certainly we don't grow cotton, admittedly I could have shopped around to look for cheaper, but I used the one account I have access to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Is that what we would call a standard single - 3'6" wide?


Approximately!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I certainly didn't want to ask him but really didn't have much other choice. I know he is comfortable enough financially that it won't but him in a strain.


Brantley needs the truck to get the work- I don't see that you had options!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if that is what size we would call Queen size? Do you know what the dimension are?


It is what we would call a single XL from what I have been reading.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had a bit of a day today; DH's truck is "sick" and will take between $500- $1,000 to repair. We've left it at the mechanics but they are book all week. Said that IF they get a cancellation they will get it in otherwise it will be next week. Thank goodness we have my rattle trap of a "love truck" (my multi-colored old pick-up truck he can use if he gets any work. (no jobs lined up right now unfortunately. ) I've had to call on my DB to help us out which I so hate to do. I'm fortunate he can help us but I just hate having to ask. I just thank God for my DB and his generosity.
> 
> On a more positive note, today has been wonderfully cooler; 86F. Wish it would stay more like this. Also went out and my pitiful garden has perked u a tiny bit; have a couple of tomatoes almost ready to be picked. Also I feel good today; no stomach issues or much pain at all. Thank God for small blessings.


Oh no Gwen you have had so many unexpected bills to pay recently not surprising you need a little help . I can understand that you don't like asking but at least you have got someone to ask 
We used to be alright and we still are as long as we don't get anything unexpected like you did and no extra money for brand new craft things but I've been lucky and I'm still knitting so that's good 
I'm really glad that you are feeling better than you were that definitely is a blessing and something is still growing in your garden hooray . Those tomatoes will taste wonderful 😀
Sonja


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I can hardly believe the cost of sheets there. For $80 US you can buy a whole set of luxury sheets here. I can usually find them for less, I usually spend $50 or $60 per set.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I have good health insurance as I budget the higher amount for the more comprehensive coverage. So I pay for it and I know with my health challenges I will need it. After a lifetime as an artist and all of the exposure I had to chemicals and particulate matter, I know my health is compromised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is what we would call a single XL from what I have been reading.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it.
> 
> Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


Try putting banana slices in with the marshmallows and chocolate chips. Caramel, apple slices and marshmallows sounds good too. Oh the fun you could have with those campfire cones!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I can hardly believe the cost of sheets there. For $80 US you can buy a whole set of luxury sheets here. I can usually find them for less, I usually spend $50 or $60 per set.


possibly the exchange rate is a factor!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Try putting banana slices in with the marshmallows and chocolate chips. Caramel, apple slices and marshmallows sounds good too. Oh the fun you could have with those campfire cones!


Oooh you have made me hungry now and there is no way I'm going to eat something this time of night I should be asleep . Couldn't keep my eyes open earlier now I'm not tired 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oooh you have made me hungry now and there is no way I'm going to eat something this time of night I should be asleep . Couldn't keep my eyes open earlier now I'm not tired
> Sonja


I make it not long till mid-night for you! Hope you do rest!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Kiwifrau - Thank you for the recipe website. I am the other toothless one. Have had 3 mouth surgeries lately regarding bone grafting etc,was toothless before and all this must heal before new dentures. Where are you located? don't like people in hiding I can't vision your area that way. Until another time, have a wonderful day... Sharon in Virginia Beach VA USA


Must update my info. I'm in New Tecumseth, Ontario, Canada, which is about an hour North of Toronto.

One of my friends had her bottom teeth pulled and dentures put in the same day if I remember correctly. She did have a lot of trouble for several weeks, think everything is OK now though.

* Just updated my profile, so now you and others can see where I live.*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like you way of thinking angelam - hot weather until after christmas - january for winter and then start warming up again - perfect. --- sam

Elise's Sesame Noodles Recipe


angelam said:


> I think summer is coming to the UK at last. We are predicted to have temperatures up to 34c this week. Think that's in the 90s fahrenheit which is really hot for us. Hope it lasts till Christmas!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I make it not long till mid-night for you! Hope you do rest!


You are right think I will try 
Goodnight everybody 🌛
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of you, Sonja, and your boy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you look at that precious baby - very cute kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> We have yet to put our heating off this year! I've still got it coming on for a few hours early in the morning and sometimes at night too! :shock: Usually by now it is off except to heat the water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right think I will try
> Goodnight everybody 🌛
> Sonja


Sleep tight, dear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully once this is taken care of she will snap back and be good as new. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was great wasn't it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Cool pool noodle ideas!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


The cushion is lovely. Did she also make the quilt?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: It's good to hear he changed his mind about going on the transplant list. People do so well now. When i Was first working in Saskatoon, the hospital pioneered many of the techniques, the Baltzan clinic was world famous at that time but few survived more than a year at first, now it's like they are back to normal life. A fellow I Went to high school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant & now does amazingly well.


I didn't know they were doing pancreas transplants also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will definitely be giving the cone idea to heidi - maybe the will make them when they go camping. --- sam --- seth looks like he is having fun at grandma's.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Seth is here today to help me whiteout and about. :lol: He is bundle of energy this morning, boy I wish I had on tenth of it.
> 
> Today's fun photos. Seth helping make breakfast today, one of his favorite things.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and a smile to brighten your day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just crazy. Even with them off for 2 months in summer it's sometimes hard to get a family vacation & how are kids to get a job to help pay for college?


I haven't heard that. My nephew and his wife are both teachers and they haven't mentioned it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The cushion is lovely. Did she also make the quilt?


Yes she did- about 8 years ago.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Try putting banana slices in with the marshmallows and chocolate chips. Caramel, apple slices and marshmallows sounds good too. Oh the fun you could have with those campfire cones!


Sounds good but bananas are out for me, Id be off to the hospital.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will definitely be giving the cone idea to heidi - maybe the will make them when they go camping. --- sam --- seth looks like he is having fun at grandma's.


I plan on trying them out I'll just have to watch what I eat through the day. 
Seth does have fun mst days. We have minion cookies to bake tomorrow. They are premade ones we bought today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like that too......and the hottest should be around 86F.


thewren said:


> i like you way of thinking angelam - hot weather until after christmas - january for winter and then start warming up again - perfect. --- sam
> 
> Elise's Sesame Noodles Recipe


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

What a wonderful evening. I came home and had Matthew assess what cards he was needing replenishments of and then off to the printers. When we returned home, Matthew helped make pizza for the two of us as DH and DS#1 were just finishing dinner. Then time to sit and read. Now I need to wash up some dishes and think about getting some sleep.

Praying that all who are sick will get well soon. Stella, it is wonderful to have you posting again. Poor DDIL and DS. What trying times for them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> The cushion is lovely. Did she also make the quilt?


I see you have already answered my question. She comes by her talent from her mum.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I plan on trying them out I'll just have to watch what I eat through the day.
> Seth does have fun mst days. We have minion cookies to bake tomorrow. They are premade ones we bought today.


You could try a fruit parfait with yogurt, strawberries, blueberries and even raspberries. Sprinkle in some granola and eat as is without heating in the fire.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is what we would call a single XL from what I have been reading.


This is the size of bed that DH, twin and older brother used while growing up and sharing one small room. The twin's beds were bunked with the brother's on the other side. Sheets are considered odd sized so not available in all department stores. Marshall Fields (later Macy's) carried them, but they sure didn't cost that for the set of bottom & top sheets and one standard pillow case. For them, the extra length was a definite necessity.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I need to do some repairs on some of the squares of the quilt I made in '98 (it's been on the bed all these years, so washed a few times). Only one fabric seems to be wearing out, so I'll have to see what's a close match color wise. I do try to buy better fabrics for quilting, but of course we can't guarantee everything is going to be the same as the others. I have loads of quilts that need finishing, too. :roll: I either need more arms or more time to work on crafty things (maybe both! ha!).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I can hardly believe the cost of sheets there. For $80 US you can buy a whole set of luxury sheets here. I can usually find them for less, I usually spend $50 or $60 per set.


Tuesday Morning, TJMaxx, Marshalls, etc. all carry some pretty good sheet brands. I got replacements at Tuesday Morning for $40.00 per set for Queen size and they are very nice...they are a cotton/silk blend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Stella, good to see you posting. Hope your health gets a little better as the temperatures go down. Keeping your son and his wife in my prayers. Gentle hugs to you.

Julie, love Bronwen's cushion and quilt -- I'll bet DGD loves both of them.

Caren, good to see you and photos of Seth...minion cookies sound fun. We haven't see the new movie yet, but it will probably be on the agenda when we have DGS when camp is done.

Sonja, thinking of your and sending prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> He's concentrating so hard on breakfast preparations!!
> Such a darling...I know you'll miss him when he starts school.
> Junek


Oh yes I will miss him a lot when he starts school. He consecrates line this with nearly everything he makes. Most of the photos I post he sees me and puts on his photo face 😊😊😇


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> You could try a fruit parfait with yogurt, strawberries, blueberries and even raspberries. Sprinkle in some granola and eat as is without heating in the fire.


That would be good to try for the grandchildren. No dairy for me either of any kind. Makes it hard to find premade foods with food allergies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad this part is over, now the waiting which is worse as time seems to drag. Hope they don't take too long with the results. How's your younger son doing?
> 
> Kate, love the new avatar, such a cutie., she obviously must be getting straight cream to be growing at such a pace.
> 
> It is so smoky here today it burns the eyes & chest, good thing Sam & Stella are not in this area. I talked to youngest son last night, there is a fire within a mile of his plant & the water bombers were working furiously last night to try to get it under control. I'm sure he will be glad to get out of there tomorrow as the smoke must be horrendous.


I was hoping they'd put the fire out. We have a a pretty big fire in Washington state from what was reported on the news. As much rain as we've had, we don't have that problem here.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have good health insurance as I budget the higher amount for the more comprehensive coverage. So I pay for it and I know with my health challenges I will need it. After a lifetime as an artist and all of the exposure I had to chemicals and particulate matter, I know my health is compromised.


You're fortunate that you can pay for the best coverage. So many can't. But I'm so sorry you have such health challenges!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right think I will try
> Goodnight everybody 🌛
> Sonja


I hope you can get a good night's rest. I'm keeping you and yours in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I see you have already answered my question. She comes by her talent from her mum.


You are very kind, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Stella, good to see you posting. Hope your health gets a little better as the temperatures go down. Keeping your son and his wife in my prayers. Gentle hugs to you.
> 
> Julie, love Bronwen's cushion and quilt -- I'll bet DGD loves both of them.
> 
> ...


She hasn't mentioned- but then I am doing well if she will talk for 5 minutes! I certainly hope she likes them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are very kind, Liz!


RE: Bronwen getting her crafting from Julie....it's obvious after seeing all the knitting, etc. you've shown us.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Stella, good to see you posting. Hope your health gets a little better as the temperatures go down. Keeping your son and his wife in my prayers. Gentle hugs to you.
> 
> Julie, love Bronwen's cushion and quilt -- I'll bet DGD loves both of them.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the new movie yet either, it comes out on 10th of July. I heard it came out last week in the UK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> RE: Bronwen getting her crafting from Julie....it's obvious after seeing all the knitting, etc. you've shown us.
> Junek


It possibly is genetic- both the grandmother's had won places at various Art Schools back in the 1920's one took up her place (at the Slade) the other was packed off to North Wales to live with her great Aunt- because respectable young ladies did not go to Art School.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


Beautiful cushion (and I love the quilt!!!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful cushion (and I love the quilt!!!)


Thank you!
She has made a lovely job of both!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Sorlenna.

Tim and I have had a quiet day with just the two of us here. Aurora was with her mother since yesterday about mid-day. I've done laundry for the three of us and made a light supper of biscuits and gravy and a round of stewed apples for the five of us. I'm very full!! 

This is the first time I've had a chance to get back to you all since early morning.I did get a chance to go through the stash I've acquired over the last couple of years . . . .got most of it up off the floor and into a couple of clear plastic bins from SIL#1's work. They manufacture various products for ARTBIN and other businesses. Still have a large collection in the really big basket in the other corner by the printer.

I'm trying to finish up a couple of UFOs but knitting on the lacy scarf using the wool I dyed last fall while at KAP keeps making me sleepy when I don't have someone to talk with from time to time.

Back to reading. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caren! The bed quilt also was made by her. She has made one gradually for most of the grand-children too (because of Peter being so much older there are several)


You are most welcome Julie. I imagine each quilt is just as lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is what is known here as a King Single- less than Double Bed size- but it is very deep, and you can no longer buy a fine cotton sheeting to make your own fitted sheets. Hopefully the bill will not go up too much- it is really nice being able to turn on a responsive heater, and feel the warmth straight away. I've just done a good 7 minutes on the bike.


Oh wow, here I think it's a twin xl. Yes trying to buy fabrics for a lot of things is not either. 
It's always nice to be able to get warm. 
7 minutes is good.  and it warms you up too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of sheets are you using julie - maybe it is that your $80 doesn't equal that in american dollars. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Conversely I had my Dad here until just 2010, partly because he was significantly younger then Mum- but she died ages ago in 1985, at only 75- I had thought she would be around into her 90's.
> Thinking of health I have just done a good 6-7 minutes on the exercycle- I must start writing it down, so I don't forget. Ringo and I are sitting here in a gentle warmth from out new heater- I have been blessed by so many caring friends. I have also an electric blanket that another friend has sent me, now- just have to sort getting it actually onto the bed- I have been able to afford only two bottom sheets at about $80 each, and I am behind with my washing- so guess what my first task tomorrow must be! I am in the process of getting the rod up for the sitting room curtains, so the heat does not head straight out. I had assumed the rod I had was long enough but it was actually about 16 inches short- so one thing I did yesterday, thanks to my friend Lusi was to get a section of rod, probably will suggest that it goes up in halves, rather than having a joint at the end for the curtain rings to snag on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She won't let me be her 'friend' so I had not seen it until she posted it on the 'locked' page we have. I thought it beautiful!


That's too bad really, but I'm sure she has her reasons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - i don't think you will see a lot of change in your electric bill using the electric blanket. i never turned mine off - hickory and the cats really enjoy the warmth during the day - spread out full length luxurating in its warmth. when i lived in seattle i never ran the heat and spent time in bed to get warm - got a lot of reading done during the winter. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy- I just have to budget a bit more to cover the cost- it is lovely having a gentle warmth from the heater too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely pillow - bronwen does nice work. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear mine would look so different by the time each one rolled around again to be posted. :shock: :shock:


LOL!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like that too......and the hottest should be around 86F.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know they were doing pancreas transplants also.


Yes, he had his about 10 years ago, was an insulin dependant diabetic since 15 ( he's now 60)& now isn't diabetic anymore either, truly amazing stuff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was hoping they'd put the fire out. We have a a pretty big fire in Washington state from what was reported on the news. As much rain as we've had, we don't have that problem here.
> Junek


I think this may be a new fire, they had several lightning strike fires started. I saw photos of the fire at La Ronge(6 hrs north of us) that looked very scary, they have evacuated lots of people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too lost my father when I was young 13 and my brother was 11 we were more or less on our own apart from my middle sister and her family as they only lived 10 minutes away . Mother wasn't much of a mother and regularly disappeared back to England . We must have been a pretty boring pair because the most daring thing we ever did was midnight ice skating and an eighteen th birthday party ,
> Sonja


That's sad, I'm glad your sister lived nearby. Are you still close to her?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bronwen's quilt is beautiful..thanks for posting it. She takes after her mother.
Another 3 digit day here, and more for tomorrow. We again are praying for rain as the forest fires are beginning to start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome Julie. I imagine each quilt is just as lovely.


If you check out her facebook page - BK Crafts and Keystones you may find some of her work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, here I think it's a twin xl. Yes trying to buy fabrics for a lot of things is not either.
> It's always nice to be able to get warm.
> 7 minutes is good.  and it warms you up too.


I was quite pleased- so far I am managing it first thing and later at night. Each day I seem to be able to go a bit further at a stretch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of sheets are you using julie - maybe it is that your $80 doesn't equal that in american dollars. --- sam


It definitely does not convert to as many American Dollars- not sure what it is running at at the moment. The sheets have to be very deep in the 'skirt' because it is a very deep mattress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad really, but I'm sure she has her reasons.


A lot goes back to when she was twelve and her father had managed to get custody taken from me- but Mwyffanwy insisted she went into Fostercare- so that was where Bronwen ended up, too- very bad age to have your child taken from you.- thank goodness things are gradually coming right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - i don't think you will see a lot of change in your electric bill using the electric blanket. i never turned mine off - hickory and the cats really enjoy the warmth during the day - spread out full length luxurating in its warmth. when i lived in seattle i never ran the heat and spent time in bed to get warm - got a lot of reading done during the winter. --- sam


I will be being cautious, none the less, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely pillow - bronwen does nice work. --- sam


Thanks Sam! she certainly does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Bronwen's quilt is beautiful..thanks for posting it. She takes after her mother.
> Another 3 digit day here, and more for tomorrow. We again are praying for rain as the forest fires are beginning to start.


Thank you, Joyce- I take that as a real compliment coming from Judy's sister!
That is a problem of desert life, I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an other idea gwen and all you limited space garden planters. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/make-a-hanging-gutter-garden?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0b900ddaa4-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0b900ddaa4-60616885


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to do some repairs on some of the squares of the quilt I made in '98 (it's been on the bed all these years, so washed a few times). Only one fabric seems to be wearing out, so I'll have to see what's a close match color wise. I do try to buy better fabrics for quilting, but of course we can't guarantee everything is going to be the same as the others. I have loads of quilts that need finishing, too. :roll: I either need more arms or more time to work on crafty things (maybe both! ha!).


I won't let myself start another quilt until I've completed the current one. I have a friend with at least half a dozen in the go at once, that would drive me crazy. One you can find matching fabric to fix your quilt, hardening when one fabric is poor quality & ruins all that work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry Brantley is having truck trouble, it's good that your brother can help you out when you're in a bind, seems you've had lots of extra expenses lately.
Julie, seems like you are getting lots of use from the Exercycle, hope it's making your hip better.
Well I better get to bed, GKs will be up early I'm sure.
Night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like you way of thinking angelam - hot weather until after christmas - january for winter and then start warming up again - perfect. --- sam
> 
> Elise's Sesame Noodles Recipe


Sounds like an interesting recipe, did you post it somewhere else & I missed it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry Brantley is having truck trouble, it's good that your brother can help you out when you're in a bind, seems you've had lots of extra expenses lately.
> Julie, seems like you are getting lots of use from the Exercycle, hope it's making your hip better.
> Well I better get to bed, GKs will be up early I'm sure.
> Night all.


I think it will in time- just lately both knees and hip have been playing up when I am out and unable to get the weight off them easily. Possibly because of the colder weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure how that showed up - i was going to copy it but it won't post - think i have too many windows open. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like an interesting recipe, did you post it somewhere else & I missed it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i don't soon go to bed i will be half asleep when i go for my eye exam tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i don't soon go to bed i will be half asleep when i go for my eye exam tomorrow. --- sam


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello folks! I'm now in Sark until Thursday evening, resting after the hectic but fun weekend in Alderney helping at the Fly-In. We had 47 arrive of the 60 planes that booked in; some iffy weather over the islands meant that not everyone wanted to attempt the flight, and several made diversions to France to wait for Alderneys weather to improve. (We are very close to the French coast, Cherbourg being the closest main airport) I'll just try to post lots of pics rather than ramble on further!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello folks! I'm now in Sark until Thursday evening, resting after the hectic but fun weekend in Alderney helping at the Fly-In. We had 47 arrive of the 60 planes that booked in; some iffy weather over the islands meant that not everyone wanted to attempt the flight, and several made diversions to France to wait for Alderneys weather to improve. (We are very close to the French coast, Cherbourg being the closest main airport) I'll just try to post lots of pics rather than ramble on further!


Lovely to see you back safely! Has DD graduated now? That sure is a lot of light aircraft for a small island. Sark is the one with the unusual legal system isn't it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only just over a yard wide- so very different from what we know as a Queen- I can prop myself up on my pillows- so I can breath, and my feet still are on the mattress- not over the edge. It just gives enough room for me and Ringo!


We used to call that a 3/4 bed, but I haven't seen one for years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's sad, I'm glad your sister lived nearby. Are you still close to her?


we survived and my younger brother is one of the kindest patient people you could meet . I'm still close to my middle sister but she is very busy still working has 5 adult children and I've lost count of the grandchildren so definitly won't be seeing her anytime soon
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too lost my father when I was young 13 and my brother was 11 we were more or less on our own apart from my middle sister and her family as they only lived 10 minutes away . Mother wasn't much of a mother and regularly disappeared back to England . We must have been a pretty boring pair because the most daring thing we ever did was midnight ice skating and an eighteen th birthday party ,
> Sonja


Are you saying your mother left the two of you alone while she wasn't even in the country? I'm amazed that the authorities didn't do something about it. Its a wonder you din't both get up to a lot more. At least we still had Mum there mothering us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie I'm finally home and had something to eat and now trying to keep my eyes open as I only had a few hours sleep last night . I'm laid on my bed not a good place to be if I'm trying to stay awake but after being sat in a car for an hour there then in a rock hard hospital seat 2 1/2 hours they were over an hour late taking him for his scan and then another hour in a car home a certain part of my body is literally numb and no way am I sitting in another chair 😄
> Sonja


I'm exhausted too- but with no real reason why. In fact I have decided not to do the thing I had on tomorrow- I just need a day to myself. Though of waiting until I saw how I felt when I woke up, but decided that this way I can take my time if I want to. Forcing myslef to stay up a bit longer as it is only7.30.
Hope you feel better soon- and don't get too worried about the results- after all there is nothing you can do about it. Easier said than done though!
Saw my GP today my BP is up and doesn't look like it is responding to a change in medication. So need to go back next week and likely another change will be needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just got to sort out how to photograph it- only got the ends to fix! I am very fortunate that I have such lovely people around. And my little dog- who wants to go out- and it is also time to get breakfast! not even light yet! at nearly 7 am.!


Oh well the days are now getting longer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the new avatar Kate. Will you be alternating avatars - one week Luke/one week Caitlin??


I think she needs to find one with the two of them together


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, wishing you all the needed luck, the UTI could well be the culprit.


Mmm hmm. Well doctor wasnt there today (course not) but will be tomorrow. I have spoken to staff who hopefully have made a note for the doc to check her cough and with luck run a blood test.

Mum seemed not confused today (while I was there anyway). We will see.

She didnt get to have physio yesterday coz he was off work sick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a thought! for all proud Grandma's!


Ages ago I was warned that I wouldn't be allowed to post mine on KP!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am bragging- Bronwen just posted the quilted cushion she made for DGD.


 :thumbup: Lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if that is what size we would call Queen size? Do you know what the dimension are?


Our Queen size is a bigger size (we go single, king single (bigger than a standard single but too small for two), double, queen and then king.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We used to call that a 3/4 bed, but I haven't seen one for years.


We did not have them for years- but they are quite popular now- enough room for me and Fale to snuggle up, back in the days that was possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you saying your mother left the two of you alone while she wasn't even in the country? I'm amazed that the authorities didn't do something about it. Its a wonder you din't both get up to a lot more. At least we still had Mum there mothering us.


We spent a lot of time alone in the house growing up- if we chose not to get out in the paddocks with Mum, when she was tending sheep, cattle and horses. Or for some reason chose to go shopping- probably for chocolate! Consequently one of my consistent tasks was getting the evening meal ready. Peeling potatoes for 5 was a chore I did not enjoy- but when Alastair happened to be absent for some reason as happened very rarely- potato consumption went down by half. But back in those days one could leave the house unlocked without fear of burglary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh well the days are now getting longer!


Which is what I always console myself with, as winter sets in with a vengeance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm hmm. Well doctor wasnt there today (course not) but will be tomorrow. I have spoken to staff who hopefully have made a note for the doc to check her cough and with luck run a blood test.
> 
> Mum seemed not confused today (while I was there anyway). We will see.
> 
> She didnt get to have physio yesterday coz he was off work sick.


One forward and two back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ages ago I was warned that I wouldn't be allowed to post mine on KP!


Which is why you don't see up to date one's of mine- I don't have permission.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Lovely.


Thanks, Cathy!
She is a very accomplished quilter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our Queen size is a bigger size (we go single, king single (bigger than a standard single but too small for two), double, queen and then king.


As do we! But when you want to snuggle the King Single is plenty big enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello folks! I'm now in Sark until Thursday evening, resting after the hectic but fun weekend in Alderney helping at the Fly-In. We had 47 arrive of the 60 planes that booked in; some iffy weather over the islands meant that not everyone wanted to attempt the flight, and several made diversions to France to wait for Alderneys weather to improve. (We are very close to the French coast, Cherbourg being the closest main airport) I'll just try to post lots of pics rather than ramble on further!


Still get lots of comments on the name Feats in Socks-people love it. Second exhibition up and running- with a workshop Thursday afternoon/evening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As do we! But when you want to snuggle the King Single is plenty big enough.


But not if you want to sleep! Well not if I want to sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We spent a lot of time alone in the house growing up- if we chose not to get out in the paddocks with Mum, when she was tending sheep, cattle and horses. Or for some reason chose to go shopping- probably for chocolate! Consequently one of my consistent tasks was getting the evening meal ready. Peeling potatoes for 5 was a chore I did not enjoy- but when Alastair happened to be absent for some reason as happened very rarely- potato consumption went down by half. But back in those days one could leave the house unlocked without fear of burglary.


But being left alone inthe house for the day is different to being left in the house while your Mum is over the ocean in another country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But not if you want to sleep!


Oh I agree about that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But being left alone inthe house for the day is different to being left in the house while your Mum is over the ocean in another country.


It does seem very irresponsible and selfish to say the least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not really political- hope the link works!

http://edition.cnn.com//obama-sings-amazing-grace-during-p

No it seems to have failed- A side of the American President that I personally find very appealing- but you can get the gist from the URL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I she needs to find one with the two of them together


Great idea!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm hmm. Well doctor wasnt there today (course not) but will be tomorrow. I have spoken to staff who hopefully have made a note for the doc to check her cough and with luck run a blood test.
> 
> Mum seemed not confused today (while I was there anyway). We will see.
> 
> She didnt get to have physio yesterday coz he was off work sick.


Life is never plain sailing is it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As do we! But when you want to snuggle the King Single is plenty big enough.


I think ours go: Single 3'6"
Double 4'6"
Queen 5'
King 6'
I have a Queen size, plenty of room for me to stretch out. Might be a bit crowded with two but I haven't had an offer lately! Don't think I want one either. You become very selfish after you've been on your own for a while!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you back safely! Has DD graduated now? That sure is a lot of light aircraft for a small island. Sark is the one with the unusual legal system isn't it?


Thanks Julie, the graduation is this Monday so will be off to the mainland on Sunday. Meanwhile three of us are enjoying relaxing in the sun in Sark. Sorry it's a fuzzy pic!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good going on the bike. Keep up the good work and it will help.
P.J. Cute pups, enjoy.
Gwen, glad you are feeling better and garden doing better. Hope the surprise expenses stop.
Hoping to cast on a hat so I have go to project for car and meetings.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It possibly is genetic- both the grandmother's had won places at various Art Schools back in the 1920's one took up her place (at the Slade) the other was packed off to North Wales to live with her great Aunt- because respectable young ladies did not go to Art School.


And aren't we glad times have changed. Such a shame that there were so many talented women who never had a chance to show the world the beauty they could create!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And aren't we glad times have changed. Such a shame that there were so many talented women who never had a chance to show the world the beauty they could create!
> Junek


Don't forget the talented men, too, who had to go to work when they were very young and weren't able to complete their education. My grandfather had to leave school at 11 to go to work in a cotton mill. I have a certificate saying that he had received the required level of education to start work. He was a lovely , intelligent hard working man. I still miss him and he died when I was 4.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello folks! I'm now in Sark until Thursday evening, resting after the hectic but fun weekend in Alderney helping at the Fly-In. We had 47 arrive of the 60 planes that booked in; some iffy weather over the islands meant that not everyone wanted to attempt the flight, and several made diversions to France to wait for Alderneys weather to improve. (We are very close to the French coast, Cherbourg being the closest main airport) I'll just try to post lots of pics rather than ramble on further!


It looks like it was an exciting day. I know you're ready for some quiet time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, the graduation is this Monday so will be off to the mainland on Sunday. Meanwhile three of us are enjoying relaxing in the sun in Sark. Sorry it's a fuzzy pic!


Everyone looks so relaxed!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Don't forget the talented men, too, who had to go to work when they were very young and weren't able to complete their education. My grandfather had to leave school at 11 to go to work in a cotton mill. I have a certificate saying that he had received the required level of education to start work. He was a lovely , intelligent hard working man. I still miss him and he died when I was 4.


That's very true. But women were just restricted because they were women!
Most of my mom's brothers quit school to help work the farm. 
junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are you saying your mother left the two of you alone while she wasn't even in the country? I'm amazed that the authorities didn't do something about it. Its a wonder you din't both get up to a lot more. At least we still had Mum there mothering us.


Yes . My mother wasn't the mothering type even before my dad died We were used to her not being there . Once my dad died she visited England a lot more . As for getting up to a lot more , apart from trying to learn to ride a motorbike which I was useless at and trying alcohol when I was 18 that was it .dont smoke don't drink never even seen a drug and don't use certain words


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think this may be a new fire, they had several lightning strike fires started. I saw photos of the fire at La Ronge(6 hrs north of us) that looked very scary, they have evacuated lots of people


Just saw pictures this morning of the fires. They are really scary. It was mentioned that because the fires are so great that they are creating their own winds and making more fires.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello folks! I'm now in Sark until Thursday evening, resting after the hectic but fun weekend in Alderney helping at the Fly-In. We had 47 arrive of the 60 planes that booked in; some iffy weather over the islands meant that not everyone wanted to attempt the flight, and several made diversions to France to wait for Alderneys weather to improve. (We are very close to the French coast, Cherbourg being the closest main airport) I'll just try to post lots of pics rather than ramble on further!


Nice pictures. I'll bet you had a great time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Oh well the days are now getting longer!


Don't say that Margaret that means ours are getting shorter and we've just found summer 🌞
Hope you are feeling less tired today and that you get your BP back under control 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm hmm. Well doctor wasnt there today (course not) but will be tomorrow. I have spoken to staff who hopefully have made a note for the doc to check her cough and with luck run a blood test.
> 
> Mum seemed not confused today (while I was there anyway). We will see.
> 
> She didnt get to have physio yesterday coz he was off work sick.


You don't seem to be getting very far with trying to get answers from doctors . I thought that only happened here , hopefully tomorrow you will finally get some 
It's good that your mum doesn't seem to be so confused maybe the medication is finally working 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Still get lots of comments on the name Feats in Socks-people love it. Second exhibition up and running- with a workshop Thursday afternoon/evening.


Have you put more pictures on FB Margaret . I'll have to take a look 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does seem very irresponsible and selfish to say the least.


Are you sure you didn't know my mother Julie ? 😄.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Everyone looks so relaxed!
> junek


They do don't they . It looks like a lovely pleasant day

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think ours go: Single 3'6"
> Double 4'6"
> Queen 5'
> King 6'
> I have a Queen size, plenty of room for me to stretch out. Might be a bit crowded with two but I haven't had an offer lately! Don't think I want one either. You become very selfish after you've been on your own for a while!


I just cannot contemplate trying to adjust to another after Fale- the older one is the more set in your ways inevitably you are!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just cannot contemplate trying to adjust to another after Fale- the older one is the more set in your ways inevitably you are!


I couldn't get used to someone else now, either. As they say, "Been there, done that".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good going on the bike. Keep up the good work and it will help.
> P.J. Cute pups, enjoy.
> Gwen, glad you are feeling better and garden doing better. Hope the surprise expenses stop.
> Hoping to cast on a hat so I have go to project for car and meetings.


I got to my half way point, today, Joy- the Orthopaedic Surgeon said half an hour a day- and I did more than 15 minutes- it was greater than 4 k, so therefore approaching two miles, and a large amount of calories- all of which has to be helping- but the hip is protesting a bit. I am not going to let that stop me though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And aren't we glad times have changed. Such a shame that there were so many talented women who never had a chance to show the world the beauty they could create!
> Junek


She was always considered the 'dumb klutz' in the family. But she taught many people various creative skills over the years. The other grandmother used her talents to bring in 'pin money'.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So creative. I use to use gutters when making large loaves of soap.


thewren said:


> here is an other idea gwen and all you limited space garden planters. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/make-a-hanging-gutter-garden?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0b900ddaa4-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0b900ddaa4-60616885


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Don't forget the talented men, too, who had to go to work when they were very young and weren't able to complete their education. My grandfather had to leave school at 11 to go to work in a cotton mill. I have a certificate saying that he had received the required level of education to start work. He was a lovely , intelligent hard working man. I still miss him and he died when I was 4.


Very true, Martina! 11 is so very young to have a 'complete' education.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you sure you didn't know my mother Julie ? 😄.


I definitely can say that I never met her- I've lived in New Zealand since the 19th May 1956- the only time I got back to Europe was my big trip in 2011!!!!!!! :!:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I couldn't get used to someone else now, either. As they say, "Been there, done that".


Couldn't and just don't want to!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> I couldn't get used to someone else now, either. As they say, "Been there, done that".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh well the days are now getting longer!


Thats a depressing thought for us, we've just finally got summer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

His eulogy for the victims in a shooting in Charleston, S.C. was very good. I agree him leading the song was wonderful. Thought this has been a sad, sad event it has in my opinion brought about an enlightenment and unifying effect between not only races, genders and political parties. Again, IMHO.


Lurker 2 said:


> Not really political- hope the link works!
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com//obama-sings-amazing-grace-during-p
> 
> No it seems to have failed- A side of the American President that I personally find very appealing- but you can get the gist from the URL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thats a depressi g thought for us, we've just finally got summer


Bonnie don't forget that after the winter solstice, as your days lengthen we go through the inevitable decline into winter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and new recruit seem to be having a lovely time.


TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, the graduation is this Monday so will be off to the mainland on Sunday. Meanwhile three of us are enjoying relaxing in the sun in Sark. Sorry it's a fuzzy pic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> His eulogy for the victims in a shooting in Charleston, S.C. was very good. I agree him leading the song was wonderful. Thought this has been a sad, sad event it has in my opinion brought about an enlightenment and unifying effect between not only races, genders and political parties. Again, IMHO.


I enjoyed his extemporised syncopation too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked 10 minutes, ( jogged 4 min., walked 1 min.) x4, walked 10 minutes with friend and her dog at 6 a.m. Fun to do together. We plan to go together on Thursday morning too. Maya had fun with Randy, a golden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops.....got to go to doctor appointment. Will TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> His eulogy for the victims in a shooting in Charleston, S.C. was very good. I agree him leading the song was wonderful. Thought this has been a sad, sad event it has in my opinion brought about an enlightenment and unifying effect between not only races, genders and political parties. Again, IMHO.


Sad that it takes something so tragic to wake people up but hopefully something good will come. We have been listening to alot of the controversy on the news, DH the CNN junkie that he is,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope you get the BP straightened out soon.

TNS, great pictures, I will have to look up the place you are visiting, never heard of it before. Congrats to your daughter on her graduation, have fun.

Well, must get off & running, not sure when DIL is picking up the GKs, hopefully this morning as I have 1001 things I need to get done before we take off.
Talk later, have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That is great news Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


That's really good news Gwen . One less bill to worry about 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Is everyone in the UK having a very very very hot day like I am 
Hope you are Kate up there in Scotland so you can actually turn the heating off completely 
The weatherman said its going to last a few days but we will get thunderstorms causing flash floods 
Couldn't just let us have some nice sunny weather could he &#9728;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


That is great, Gwen- so glad for you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think she needs to find one with the two of them together


That's what I'm hoping for eventually!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Great news Gwen, you're due some good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Tami, the other lady is a KPer and as mad as us. We spent some time talking about lastyears KAP. Wish I could come this year xxx


I wish you could too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Is everyone in the UK having a very very very hot day like I am
> Hope you are Kate up there in Scotland so you can actually turn the heating off completely
> The weatherman said its going to last a few days but we will get thunderstorms causing flash floods
> Couldn't just let us have some nice sunny weather could he ☀⚡
> Sonja


We're having a beautiful day, about 30c. Perfect weather. Mind you I haven't done anything too strenuous. Just spent a couple of hours watching Andy Murray play. It was 41c on the centre court at Wimbledon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 17. I am so far behind! Spent some of the morning doing a few things for KAP. Now to get ready for a cousins lunch! Getting picked up in about 20 minutes. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is everyone in the UK having a very very very hot day like I am
> Hope you are Kate up there in Scotland so you can actually turn the heating off completely
> The weatherman said its going to last a few days but we will get thunderstorms causing flash floods
> Couldn't just let us have some nice sunny weather could he ☀⚡
> Sonja


I'm on the other side of the country (east coast) at Stobo and I don't care what the weather's like I'm just sooo relaxed already! It was quite cloudy as we drove over here and then got very muggy, but tomorrow it's to be very warm. I had an Indian head massage at 4pm and now I'm showered and just about to get dressed for dinner...it's a hard life! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We're having a beautiful day, about 30c. Perfect weather. Mind you I haven't done anything too strenuous. Just spent a couple of hours watching Andy Murray play. It was 41c on the centre court at Wimbledon.


That's just mad . I'm surprised someone hasn't collapsed in the heat 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm on the other side of the country (east coast) at Stobo and I don't care what the weather's like I'm just sooo relaxed already! It was quite cloudy as we drove over here and then got very muggy, but tomorrow it's to be very warm. I had an Indian head massage at 4pm and now I'm showered and just about to get dressed for dinner...it's a hard life! :roll:


But someone has to do it 😄
Have a great relaxing time Kate

Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So creative. I use to use gutters when making large loaves of soap.


Hmm. I have been putting off soap making since I haven't anything to use for a mold...may have to look in the garage!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great, Gwen- so glad for you!


Very good news, Gwen...not the least of it is the lack of a terribly high bill to worry over. And so glad you can go to KAP. It wouldn't be the same without you.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you check out her facebook page - BK Crafts and Keystones you may find some of her work.


I have seen some of her work on her page. When you told me about it a couple years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have seen some of her work on her page. When you told me about it a couple years ago.


 :thumbup: She is able to get a total of who views the page from what part of the world- quite a number are from the States. Of course that cannot be broken down into viewers from KP!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't say that Margaret that means ours are getting shorter and we've just found summer 🌞
> Hope you are feeling less tired today and that you get your BP back under control
> Sonja


I heard you found summer finally. Wish it would arrive here it's just rain an unseasonably cooler weather. I prefer it cooler but the garden needs the warm weather. 😳😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I heard you found summer finally. Wish it would arrive here it's just rain an unseasonably cooler weather. I prefer it cooler but the garden needs the warm weather. 😳😊


I've told the family we should each take a sleeping bag and copy mishka she has been refusing to come in on the last couple of nights and sleeping in the garden it is just way to hot for her . The funny part is that each morning at roughly seven she is knocking on the door 🌞
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will need to work really hard to keep up with you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy yourself kate - have a relaxing time - renewal for the body. --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm on the other side of the country (east coast) at Stobo and I don't care what the weather's like I'm just sooo relaxed already! It was quite cloudy as we drove over here and then got very muggy, but tomorrow it's to be very warm. I had an Indian head massage at 4pm and now I'm showered and just about to get dressed for dinner...it's a hard life! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


That's great news, about time you got a break.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, glad you're enjoying yourself.
Sonja, I'm glad you are finally getting summer.but the poor athletes at Wimbilton must be ready to drop.
The GKs left about an hour ago, I've spent most of the day working in the yard trying to make sure I will be able to find things by the time I get home.
It's still smoky today but either I'm getting used to it or it's a little less today.
DS says the smoke was terrible up where he's working but he's on his way home now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Wonderful news and I am hoping the next surgery will go even better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Good news, Gwen. You'll be as good as new.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Glad you are able to get the second hip done. Yippie that you can still go to KAP it wouldnt bet be same without you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is everyone in the UK having a very very very hot day like I am
> Hope you are Kate up there in Scotland so you can actually turn the heating off completely
> The weatherman said its going to last a few days but we will get thunderstorms causing flash floods
> Couldn't just let us have some nice sunny weather could he ☀⚡
> Sonja


Oh dear the thunderstorms and flooding doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've told the family we should each take a sleeping bag and copy mishka she has been refusing to come in on the last couple of nights and sleeping in the garden it is just way to hot for her . The funny part is that each morning at roughly seven she is knocking on the door 🌞
> Sonja


I have done that with my bunch many times on hot nights. I might suggest this to my sweetie when it is too hot indoors. 😳😳😱😱


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy yourself to the max Kate! 


KateB said:


> I'm on the other side of the country (east coast) at Stobo and I don't care what the weather's like I'm just sooo relaxed already! It was quite cloudy as we drove over here and then got very muggy, but tomorrow it's to be very warm. I had an Indian head massage at 4pm and now I'm showered and just about to get dressed for dinner...it's a hard life! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Smart dog for sure! Sydney has gotten so he spends quite a bit of time laying on top of the a.c.vents as they are in the floor. Of course right now he is just curled up on the sofa


Swedenme said:


> I've told the family we should each take a sleeping bag and copy mishka she has been refusing to come in on the last couple of nights and sleeping in the garden it is just way to hot for her . The funny part is that each morning at roughly seven she is knocking on the door 🌞
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have to show off a few more flowers. The red ones are the double poppies I offered seed from


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are beautiful! I especially like the double poppies. Which we lived closer; I'd take you up on some seeds.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to show off a few more flowers. The red ones are the double poppies I offered seed from


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, your garden is lovely.
Gwen, so happy for you. Great news and you can still go to KAP. Cool.
Water jogged half an hour this afternoon.
It's 109degrees and slightly muggy here. Los Angeles beaches are closed due to lightning storm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't say that Margaret that means ours are getting shorter and we've just found summer 🌞
> Hope you are feeling less tired today and that you get your BP back under control
> Sonja


Not as tired as yesterday- but it was lovely to wake up this morning and not need to do anything- so glad I decided last night to skip this mornings thing. And I even put some of my stuff that had been downstairs with the extra people in the house away!
Are you anything like as I hear London is today? Glad I'm not there- mid 30s and London don't go well together. Maybe Sam needs to teleport himself to London.
Edit- yes it is hot for you as well I see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thats a depressing thought for us, we've just finally got summer


Exactly the same sentiment that Sonja just expressed! ANd though I don't like summer I won't mind light a bit later. In a couple of months would about where I would like things to stop! Neither hot or cold and reasonable length days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Wonderful all round.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's just mad . I'm surprised someone hasn't collapsed in the heat
> Sonja


It's not unusual for cricketers to be playing in this temperatures here. But yes it is very hard for them.
Talking of cricket- the first ever day-night test will be played here in Adelaide late November. Was talkign about to Maryanne and thinking of asking Vicky isf she wanted to come- then realised that she might not find it terribly comfortable as she is due somewhere round there. Must tell her to not pick the 27th to have the baby! Well early in the day is fine.
It is also the first anniversary of the death of the Australian cricketer who died as a result of being hit by a cricket ball last year. We were at the first day of the first test after his death and it was very moving. Guess the next Adelaide test will be also now (especially as it will be the first time that Test cricket has been played under lights.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to show off a few more flowers. The red ones are the double poppies I offered seed from


Lovely to see Summer- even if your days are getting shorter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to show off a few more flowers. The red ones are the double poppies I offered seed from


They are beautiful Bonnie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you need a couple pair of these for feats in socks darowil. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/granny-square-slipper-boots?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=78899008bc-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-78899008bc-60616885


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare! 
The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think you need a couple pair of these for feats in socks darowil. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/granny-square-slipper-boots?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=78899008bc-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-78899008bc-60616885


Wish I could crochet, love the colors too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


WOW! Thank goodness everyone is safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to show off a few more flowers. The red ones are the double poppies I offered seed from


Your flowers are beautiful Bonnie I would love some poppies like you have I have never seen them like that before. 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very scary, I'm glad no one was hurt.



Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your flowers are beautiful Bonnie I would love some poppies like you have I have never seen them like that before.
> Sonja


I can save some seeds, I also planted pink & white ones.

You're up awfully early, did you sleep better?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Bonnie I don't know what time it is where you are? 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got adventurous at suppertime & made this stuffed chicken breast. Had made dried tomatoes last fall & not used them except to snack on occasionally so when I saw the recipe I decided to try it. DH, the worlds pickiest eater wasn't impressed but I really liked it. I didn't have the kind of dressing suggested to marinate it so just used Italian dressing.

http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2015/05/sun-dried-tomato-spinach-and-cheese.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Bonnie I don't know what time it is where you are?
> Sonja
> Edit I see you are still up as well Sam


11:30 pm, I should be in bed but I'm reading a book on my IPad so it's tempting to check in :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can save some seeds, I also planted pink & white ones.
> 
> You're up awfully early, did you sleep better?


I'm always up early if I'm still in bed at 7 am I've had a sleep in 😄
I would love to see the pink and white ones I haven't seen poppies like that before 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very scary, I'm glad no one was hurt.


Definitly scary not surprising the girls were shaking . I would think some of the parents/grandparents were too 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm always up early if I'm still in bed at 7 am I've had a sleep in 😄
> I would love to see the pink and white ones I haven't seen poppies like that before
> Sonja


When/if they bloom I will post pictures, I had pink ones last year but the white are new this year. Once you have them one year they wil self seed unless you pull them out before they make seed, I usually pull most after flowered but let a few make seed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When/if they bloom I will post pictures, I had pink ones last year but the white are new this year. Once you have them one year they wil self seed unless you pull them out before they make seed, I usually pull most after flowered but let a few make seed.


They are my kind of flowers . Self seed and perennials but I haven't got many self seed this year especially the type of poppy I have which is a little small thing compared to yours I was wondering if it was because we had such a dry winter and not much rain since . Will have to get the hose pipe out and water everywhere soon I think 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie and Kiwifrau and anyone else in Canada HAPPY CANADA DAY &#127464;&#127462;&#127881;
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You and new recruit seem to be having a lovely time.


Both friends are still working full time in quite pressured jobs, so this is just a wonderful break for all three of us. Yesterday was full sun all day and quite warm at around 30C so we walked down to the nearest beach for a swim in the late afternoon. All the beaches involve a long downhill trek to reach them, with the inevitable return uphill haul, but we just took it slowly and really enjoyed the exercise. I then made spag Bol for supper and we shared a bottle of wine then retired to bed around 10.30 pm! 
Should have taken pics of the views yesterday as today is cloudy, but still warm. I might have a short walk now to try to get a few photos on the iPad so I can show you.
Haven't had the chance to catch up with you all as Internet is only working in one room in the house, so I hope all is well, and send best wishes and hugs to everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are in the middle of a heatwave. Temperatures here today are set to be in the 30s. A bit of rain overnight and ghe garddn smells lovely. I really love this weather.

It's a busy week here, Monday was the knitting group. Yesterday I went with a friend and foound a gorgeous yarn store with a tearoom, only bought a few bits, but came back with lots of ideas. Today we are off to gs2s dports day. We shall take a picnic lunch and meet up with the other grandparents. This fvening is our singing group practice. Tomorrow I am off to visit a lavender farm and have a cream tea there. So far l think I've got Friday to catch up on laundry anc housework and ghen on Saturday l will go to watch LMs dancing display.

Sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you need a couple pair of these for feats in socks darowil. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/granny-square-slipper-boots?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=78899008bc-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-78899008bc-60616885


Those are awesome I might have to make a pair of two for the girls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you need a couple pair of these for feats in socks darowil. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/granny-square-slipper-boots?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=78899008bc-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-78899008bc-60616885


Your right San- some beuties there. Looks like I need to get out a crochet hook for a change. They would be good for this time of the year. After all I'm sitting here with cold feet.
As David has just arived home I might something more on my feet and go and see him. And eat as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


That excitement is a bit too close for comfort! Glad all ended well and at least you got a nice dinner out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got adventurous at suppertime & made this stuffed chicken breast. Had made dried tomatoes last fall & not used them except to snack on occasionally so when I saw the recipe I decided to try it. DH, the worlds pickiest eater wasn't impressed but I really liked it. I didn't have the kind of dressing suggested to marinate it so just used Italian dressing.
> 
> http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2015/05/sun-dried-tomato-spinach-and-cheese.html


That sounds delicious, might have to try it at the weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Life is never plain sailing is it?


Yep, nothing can be easy!

Well, as promised the doctor rang me this morning. Yay! She has ordered a full blood test just to make sure nothing else is going on. They took out the catheter this morning to help clear up the infection. The hope is to leave it out for the full five days of antibiotics. Not sure if mum has emptied her bladder though. (I will ring them shortly to find out). Mum is much less confused, which is good. Still very sleepy, exhausted. But more chatty when awake.  I made an appointment with Veteran Affairs today to help me fill in some of the paperwork (books really :shock: ) that we will need to either receive more home help or permanent accomodation. They make these things very confusing.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


Yay!! It's amazing how such basic functions become such important milestones in these circumstances!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


Definitely an improvement. You must be relieved.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> I couldn't get used to someone else now, either. As they say, "Been there, done that".


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got to my half way point, today, Joy- the Orthopaedic Surgeon said half an hour a day- and I did more than 15 minutes- it was greater than 4 k, so therefore approaching two miles, and a large amount of calories- all of which has to be helping- but the hip is protesting a bit. I am not going to let that stop me though.


Way to go Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Walked 10 minutes, ( jogged 4 min., walked 1 min.) x4, walked 10 minutes with friend and her dog at 6 a.m. Fun to do together. We plan to go together on Thursday morning too. Maya had fun with Randy, a golden.


I am glad you have someone to go with in the mornings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news for a change! Doctor was thrilled with surgery results and we are scheduling the other hip for sometime the week of July 20th. Also,
> check my bill there and I owe nothing which means between hospital and doctor my surgery cost only $50! Hallelujah! News like this make the car repair bill mentally bearable. Oh, and even though the surgery will be mid/late July I will still be able to drive up to the KAP; just need to take more driving breaks and walk around. YEA!!!


Fantastic news all round.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> We're having a beautiful day, about 30c. Perfect weather. Mind you I haven't done anything too strenuous. Just spent a couple of hours watching Andy Murray play. It was 41c on the centre court at Wimbledon.


Golly., 41c is pretty hot for there. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm on the other side of the country (east coast) at Stobo and I don't care what the weather's like I'm just sooo relaxed already! It was quite cloudy as we drove over here and then got very muggy, but tomorrow it's to be very warm. I had an Indian head massage at 4pm and now I'm showered and just about to get dressed for dinner...it's a hard life! :roll:


Sounds divine.... enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I especially like the double poppies. Which we lived closer; I'd take you up on some seeds.


Me too... RE Bonnie's garden.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


 :shock: Oh my goodness!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Yay!! It's amazing how such basic functions become such important milestones in these circumstances!


They sure are. What a thing to get excited about, but......


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to show off a few more flowers. The red ones are the double poppies I offered seed from


Thank you for sharing your flowers. They really are beautiful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


It could have been much worse. Maybe it's just me, but I think the game should have been called off as soon as it got so dark.
Very scary and so glad everyone is all right.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are in the middle of a heatwave. Temperatures here today are set to be in the 30s. A bit of rain overnight and ghe garddn smells lovely. I really love this weather.
> 
> It's a busy week here, Monday was the knitting group. Yesterday I went with a friend and foound a gorgeous yarn store with a tearoom, only bought a few bits, but came back with lots of ideas. Today we are off to gs2s dports day. We shall take a picnic lunch and meet up with the other grandparents. This fvening is our singing group practice. Tomorrow I am off to visit a lavender farm and have a cream tea there. So far l think I've got Friday to catch up on laundry anc housework and ghen on Saturday l will go to watch LMs dancing display.
> 
> Sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.


The French GC look like they're really having fun in the pool. Your temperatures right now are about what we have all summer and somtimes a little hotter.
You always have such fun things planned!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


I'm so glad there is improvement. Sometimes it's hard to empty the bladder if the catheter has been in very long. Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly., 41c is pretty hot for there. :shock:


WOW!! That would be hot even for us in the middle of summer!
junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie and Kiwifrau and anyone else in Canada HAPPY CANADA DAY 🇨🇦🎉
> Sonja


"Thank you".

Cloudy where I am, possibly a shower but not enough to change my plans for the day.

Going to a friends for lunch. I've volunteered to make a very simple, fast and tasty (at least I think so), Smoked Pork chops, (which are really "Kasseler Rippchen"). Homemade Spaetzle with Sauerkraut, then I add Pineapple for the extra sweet taste.
The Kasseler will be BBQ, Pineapple, Sauerkraut & Spaetzle will be fried and served altogether.
Strawberry Cheesecake for desert.

Not a traditional Canadian Meal, but something that the other guests haven't tried before. I decided as it's Canada Day I wanted to give thanks to our German ancestors who originally came to Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> "Thank you".
> 
> Cloudy where I am, possibly a shower but not enough to change my plans for the day.
> 
> ...


Happy Canada Day and hope everyone has a good time...I love the idea of the dish...haven't made spaetzle in quite a while...I should since it won't heat up the kitchen. I made grilled pork chops this week and they were delicious. I think it will be bratwurst on the grill tonight.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It could have been much worse. Maybe it's just me, but I think the game should have been called off as soon as it got so dark.
> Very scary and so glad everyone is all right.
> Junek


Yes, it could have been worse, but there were absolutely no warning grumbles or lightening off in the distance. We could see the rain coming, but I heard the first base coach say that they would call the game when we saw the soccer players running - they were a couple hundred yards closer to the rain. That flash-bang came out of absolutely nowhere - nothing before it and nothing after it except buckets of rain. Craziest thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, it could have been worse, but there were absolutely no warning grumbles or lightening off in the distance. We could see the rain coming, but I heard the first base coach say that they would call the game when we saw the soccer players running - they were a couple hundred yards closer to the rain. That flash-bang came out of absolutely nowhere - nothing before it and nothing after it except buckets of rain. Craziest thing I've seen in a long time!


That must have been very frightening...I would be shaking, that's for sure. I'm so glad that everything turned out okay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


That is a definate step forward. And withthe confusion seeming to be settling with the antibiotics (a UTI is a common casue of confusion in the elderly) things are sure looking better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


That sure could have been dangerous- but I see further down that there had been no sign of lightening until then. I like the plan to stop once the soccor players ran! Sounds reasonable under the circumstances.
After that I sure you particulary appreciated not having to prepare a meal!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David bought his laptop home today- some of the socks on the disc from Pacer are wonderful- one part of me would love to just knit socks and ignore baby stuff!
ANd I will head to bed soon- see if I can make it before tomorrow arrives! I have almost 1/2 an hour


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, have a wonderful day.
Paula, that sounds scary. Glad all ended well.
Bonnie, thank you for sharing beautiful garden.
Woke up to a nice gentle rain on the desert. Very unusual to have rain this time of year. But as we have been in extreme draughts very happy to have rain.
Ok. Did not get hat cast on yesterday. So kitchner stitching toe on red sock and starting hat on my to do list today. Also GE doc and movie with friends.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, we got 3 meals from chicken enchilada soup recipe. Yeah.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> David bought his laptop home today- some of the socks on the disc from Pacer are wonderful- one part of me would love to just knit socks and ignore baby stuff!
> ANd I will head to bed soon- see if I can make it before tomorrow arrives! I have almost 1/2 an hour


You can't ignore baby stuff.....they do arrive even if the time it takes seems so long. Did I miss the link to more sock patterns?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you turning into a werewolf or something? LOL


No. And I was wrong. It is tonight at 10:06! Someone said something about the full moon being close and I answered. There is also a full moon on July 31, which will be a blue moon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Canada Day to all celebrating today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad no one was hurt. That would have been so frightening. I love to watch a thunderstorm but from inside. 


Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is spag Bol? Sounds like it really was nice getting to go swim.


TNS said:


> Both friends are still working full time in quite pressured jobs, so this is just a wonderful break for all three of us. Yesterday was full sun all day and quite warm at around 30C so we walked down to the nearest beach for a swim in the late afternoon. All the beaches involve a long downhill trek to reach them, with the inevitable return uphill haul, but we just took it slowly and really enjoyed the exercise. I then made spag Bol for supper and we shared a bottle of wine then retired to bed around 10.30 pm!
> Should have taken pics of the views yesterday as today is cloudy, but still warm. I might have a short walk now to try to get a few photos on the iPad so I can show you.
> Haven't had the chance to catch up with you all as Internet is only working in one room in the house, so I hope all is well, and send best wishes and hugs to everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is spag Bol? Sounds like it really was nice getting to go swim.


Spaghetti Bolognaise.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Sounds like you have yet another full week of fun. Is cream tea just tea with cream in it? (don't laugh to hard now...) I grew up and still do drink my hot tea with cream in it.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are in the middle of a heatwave. Temperatures here today are set to be in the 30s. A bit of rain overnight and ghe garddn smells lovely. I really love this weather.
> 
> It's a busy week here, Monday was the knitting group. Yesterday I went with a friend and foound a gorgeous yarn store with a tearoom, only bought a few bits, but came back with lots of ideas. Today we are off to gs2s dports day. We shall take a picnic lunch and meet up with the other grandparents. This fvening is our singing group practice. Tomorrow I am off to visit a lavender farm and have a cream tea there. So far l think I've got Friday to catch up on laundry anc housework and ghen on Saturday l will go to watch LMs dancing display.
> 
> Sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news. And I can only imagine all the paperwork you will have to do for the home help care. Hope it won't be too tedious.


sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, your garden is lovely.
> Gwen, so happy for you. Great news and you can still go to KAP. Cool.
> Water jogged half an hour this afternoon.
> It's 109degrees and slightly muggy here. Los Angeles beaches are closed due to lightning storm.


I hope you at least got some rain with that lightning--a facebook friend posted yesterday that it was raining in SoCal (San Diego area). We all need it so badly!

Edit: I see you did! Woohoo!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures. Sounds like you have yet another full week of fun. Is cream tea just tea with cream in it? (don't laugh to hard now...) I grew up and still do drink my hot tea with cream in it.


The very best cream teas are to be had in Devon or Cornwall. Home made scones with home made strawberry jam and Cornish cream washed down with a nice cup of tea. Really yummy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your meal sounds scrumptious. Happy Canada day to you and all our other Canadian friends. We will be celebrating our Independence Day this coming Saturday (July 4th).


kiwifrau said:


> "Thank you".
> 
> Cloudy where I am, possibly a shower but not enough to change my plans for the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew you were just answering a question.....I was just being silly. LOL


tami_ohio said:


> No. And I was wrong. It is tonight at 10:06! Someone said something about the full moon being close and I answered. There is also a full moon on July 31, which will be a blue moon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Martina.


martina said:


> Spaghetti Bolognaise.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No. And I was wrong. It is tonight at 10:06! Someone said something about the full moon being close and I answered. There is also a full moon on July 31, which will be a blue moon.


I couldn't see the convergence last night (the two planets and the moon) because of clouds.  But hey, clouds mean possible water, so I won't complain too much.

Heading off to do some errands & working on typing up patterns today. I got the hat blocked at last (dinner plate wasn't quite big enough, so I used the lid to my soup pot!). Should be able to get some better pics of it when it's dry.

Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say Happy Canada Day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> The guy in the blue kayak is my grandson. They live right there on a cull de sac. Flooded their basement. Bret got his 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> Kathy


Wow! I didn't even think about it maybe being one of your relatives! Your grandson sure did get his 15 minutes of fame! Hope there wasn't much damage, and they can get the basement dried out quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that does sound so delicious.


angelam said:


> The very best cream teas are to be had in Devon or Cornwall. Home made scones with home made strawberry jam and Cornish cream washed down with a nice cup of tea. Really yummy!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great meal, I love spaetzle.

Happy Canada Day.



 kiwifrau said:


> "Thank you".
> 
> Cloudy where I am, possibly a shower but not enough to change my plans for the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We also had thunderstorms last night and couldn't see the convergence either. Darn it!


Sorlenna said:


> I couldn't see the convergence last night (the two planets and the moon) because of clouds.  But hey, clouds mean possible water, so I won't complain too much.
> 
> Heading off to do some errands & working on typing up patterns today. I got the hat blocked at last (dinner plate wasn't quite big enough, so I used the lid to my soup pot!). Should be able to get some better pics of it when it's dry.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Got two babies recently


Jamie, they are soooooo cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie and Kiwifrau and anyone else in Canada HAPPY CANADA DAY 🇨🇦🎉
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja. We have no particular plans for the day just getting some things organized.
We are getting a few drops of rain, the radar shows more, I hope we get buckets.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is spag Bol? Sounds like it really was nice getting to go swim.


Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures. Sounds like you have yet another full week of fun. Is cream tea just tea with cream in it? (don't laugh to hard now...) I grew up and still do drink my hot tea with cream in it.


Cream tea is, tea, with milk or lemon, scones, jam and very thick cream.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My air conditioner works well. Since I have had the heart problem, I am very sensitive to cold. I am running the A/C at 85 degrees with a fan on in the room where I am. Anything colder and i need a sweater on. I have good insurance, True Blue which is a Medicare Advantage plan. It pays almost everything except small co-pays for doctors and scripts. I had a Cardioversion three weeks ago and my heart is currently in sinus rhythm. I have an Internist, Pulmonologist, and a Cardiologist following my care. I have no energy for anything and am frequently short of breath. It makes it hard as I live alone with a house to care for.
> My son has just finished medical school and a residency in Internal medicine. He is on his way to Ogden, Utah, where he will work as a Hospitalist (an Internist who works full time in a hospital). He needs prayers. His wife, Evalyn, has stage four Metastatic Breast Cancer. After four years of chemo with the recurrence they have run out of medications that will work. She has been extremely ill the past three months. They were living in West Virginia for his medical schooling. Her brother flew from Boise,Idaho to fly her back to Boise. Kelly did not think she would be able to make the car trip. Luckily, her brother is an RN and is able to care for her while Kelly is making the move. The two things Evalyn wanted were a dog and a house. They just got miniature schnauzer and Kelly closes on a new house on Wednesday. I don't know how he has managed to cope with all of this but he has and has been his wife's primary caregiver.
> By the way, I live in Boise, Idaho.


I am glad to hear you are having good care. I am sorry to hear about your DDIL, and will keep all in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it sure is crappy at the moment around here.
> 
> I went and sat with mum for about an hour and a half this morning. Still bit confused.... anyway this afternoon I got a phone call from nurse in charge... mums culture results are back. She has some sort of NASTY bug and is now isolated and anyone going in there has to gown and gloves!! A change of antibiotics have been started. I wonder if she has this all along and it just hasnt shown up until now? I am to ring again about 8pm tonight as I want to know more information.


Oh no. Sending stronger prayers for your mom.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, it could have been worse, but there were absolutely no warning grumbles or lightening off in the distance. We could see the rain coming, but I heard the first base coach say that they would call the game when we saw the soccer players running - they were a couple hundred yards closer to the rain. That flash-bang came out of absolutely nowhere - nothing before it and nothing after it except buckets of rain. Craziest thing I've seen in a long time!


I've heard thunder when the sky was blue and the sun shining. I've always heard if you hear thunder, there's a chance of lightning where you are. Better safe than sorry. But then I'm a scaredy cat! ROFL!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, I'm glad they were able to get rid of your moms catheter, hopefully now she will be on the mend. They can really lead to some nasty infections & that causes so many other problems.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Sonja. We have no particular plans for the day just getting some things organized.
> We are getting a few drops of rain, the radar shows more, I hope we get buckets.


I hope you get buckets and buckets enough to really give all the crops and your flowers a good soaking and to put out any fires 
We have had really hot weather the last 2days so earlier on we went to the nearest beach which is about 10 minutes away by car just to sit in the lovely breeze to cool down .we no sooner got home than a big black cloud appeared and the thunder and lightning began followed by a lovely heavy downpour for about 20 minutes and now it's gone as quick as it came but at least I don't have to get the hosepipe out 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just curious....why are cars not allowed on Sark? It certainly is a beautiful area; love the stone work on the homes and gardens.


TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I couldn't see the convergence last night (the two planets and the moon) because of clouds.  But hey, clouds mean possible water, so I won't complain too much.
> 
> Heading off to do some errands & working on typing up patterns today. I got the hat blocked at last (dinner plate wasn't quite big enough, so I used the lid to my soup pot!). Should be able to get some better pics of it when it's dry.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


As always, if there's anything in the night sky that's interesting we have clouds!! But with all the reflected city lights, we wouldn't have seen it anyway. The only thing we can see is a full moon!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to say Happy Canada Day!


OH!! And Happy Canada Day from me, too!
JK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are in the middle of a heatwave. Temperatures here today are set to be in the 30s. A bit of rain overnight and ghe garddn smells lovely. I really love this weather.
> 
> It's a busy week here, Monday was the knitting group. Yesterday I went with a friend and foound a gorgeous yarn store with a tearoom, only bought a few bits, but came back with lots of ideas. Today we are off to gs2s dports day. We shall take a picnic lunch and meet up with the other grandparents. This fvening is our singing group practice. Tomorrow I am off to visit a lavender farm and have a cream tea there. So far l think I've got Friday to catch up on laundry anc housework and ghen on Saturday l will go to watch LMs dancing display.
> 
> Sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.


 Lovely pictures Josephine . We have a pool like that from when my youngest was little if the weather stays this warm I might be tempted to dig it out from the back of all the junk we saved fill it up and jump in 😄
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


I love seeing pictures of your island...so different from here in the city!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


That's great news Cathy now hopefully at long last your mum will start to get better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

U


kiwifrau said:


> "Thank you".
> 
> Cloudy where I am, possibly a shower but not enough to change my plans for the day.
> 
> ...


 That's sounds delicious to me what time should I get there 😄
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


A visit to Sark is on my bucket list. Seeing your photos has rekindled my enthusiasm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> The very best cream teas are to be had in Devon or Cornwall. Home made scones with home made strawberry jam and Cornish cream washed down with a nice cup of tea. Really yummy!!


As you might know I'm not the best chef in the kitchen but I do make delicious scones ( even if I do say so myself ) and fill them with lovely fresh strawberries blueberries and cream . Though only problem is I have to share 😩
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just curious....why are cars not allowed on Sark? It certainly is a beautiful area; love the stone work on the homes and gardens.


Sark has been run on a feudal system until very recently, and still adheres to some of the rules brought in many years ago by its feudal Signeur. No cars are allowed at all, except for invalid cars if needed to get to church. Transport of goods and heavy luggage is by tractor - only those who need a tractor for their work are allowed one, so many people use bicycles, or walk. Horse drawn carts are used to give tourist trips around the lanes. Lots more info. Is on Wikipedia, but here's a link to the change of government 
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2008/apr/10/constitution
What I've not shown you yet are the wonderful beaches and high cliffs and sea stacks, and the very narrow track from the main island to Little Sark called the Coupe, but you should be able to get these from the web!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


I am sooo glad that everyone was safe! How scary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew you were just answering a question.....I was just being silly. LOL


  I do keep track of the moon phases, tho. Full moons really make DS edgy and faster than usual to getting angry. Have for years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I couldn't see the convergence last night (the two planets and the moon) because of clouds.  But hey, clouds mean possible water, so I won't complain too much.
> 
> Heading off to do some errands & working on typing up patterns today. I got the hat blocked at last (dinner plate wasn't quite big enough, so I used the lid to my soup pot!). Should be able to get some better pics of it when it's dry.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


We couldn't see them either because of clouds. We should have better viewing the next couple of nights, but it won't be quite the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you get buckets and buckets enough to really give all the crops and your flowers a good soaking and to put out any fires
> We have had really hot weather the last 2days so earlier on we went to the nearest beach which is about 10 minutes away by car just to sit in the lovely breeze to cool down .we no sooner got home than a big black cloud appeared and the thunder and lightning began followed by a lovely heavy downpour for about 20 minutes and now it's gone as quick as it came but at least I don't have to get the hosepipe out
> Sonja


Nice thought but doesn't look like that's going to happen, just enough of a shower to makes the plants go, ahh :lol: Glad your garden got a drenching.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Josephine . We have a pool like that from when my youngest was little if the weather stays this warm I might be tempted to dig it out from the back of all the junk we saved fill it up and jump in 😄
> Sonja


Sonja, just putting your feet in a pool, or bucket, or pan, of cool water when it is hot will cool you down! Feels great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sark has been run on a feudal system until very recently, and still adheres to some of the rules brought in many years ago by its feudal Signeur. No cars are allowed at all, except for invalid cars if needed to get to church. Transport of goods and heavy luggage is by tractor - only those who need a tractor for their work are allowed one, so many people use bicycles, or walk. Horse drawn carts are used to give tourist trips around the lanes. Lots more info. Is on Wikipedia, but here's a link to the change of government
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2008/apr/10/constitution
> What I've not shown you yet are the wonderful beaches and high cliffs and sea stacks, and the very narrow track from the main island to Little Sark called the Coupe, but you should be able to get these from the web!


Thanks for posting pictures, seems like an interesting place. Sure is small, would fit inside our farm, I looked it up yesterday when you posted as I had not heard of it before. Nice to earn of differentparts of the world through our friendship on KTP.
:roll: :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am finally caught up at page 55. It is almost 12:30 pm and I have not eaten breakfast yet! That's what happens when I play catch up. I forget what I am supposed to be doing!

Yesterday was another cousins lunch. There were 9 of us ladies, including Arriana. 3 in my generation plus 2 cousin in laws, on of which is my DSIL. 3 from DD's generation, then Arriana. And DD's 12 y/o son and my almost 13 y/o nephew. So we had 3 generations of ladies present! We were there for almost 3 hours visiting, and had a great lunch. The boys had fun playing video games together. All 3 of the kids were well behaved. 

Saturday I went and learned how to do a twister quilt block, then hurried home to get cleaned up and play photographer's assistant for DD who had a wedding to shoot. Sunday was my niece and her new husband's I Do BBQ to celebrate their winter wedding. 

Happy Canada Day to all of our Canadian friends.

Paula, glad everyone at the ball game is safe.

Betty, prayers for all of your family.

TNS, thank you for your photos.

Sonja, continued prayers for your family as well.

Gwen, good news about the dr. appointment and bills for that. Sorry to hear that Brantley's truck is sick. 

Julie, good news you are warmer and going longer on the exercycle.

Bonnie, prayers (and anyone else near the fires) that they will soon be put out.

And anyone else I missed, you are all in my thoughts and prayers. Need to go eat. 

Brakes on front of my car got fixed yesterday, so I can now stop more quickly, and not make the nasty grinding noise they were! There went a quick $255!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, just putting your feet in a pool, or bucket, or pan, of cool water when it is hot will cool you down! Feels great!


I wonder if mishka will share her paddling pool with me 😀
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> The very best cream teas are to be had in Devon or Cornwall. Home made scones with home made strawberry jam and Cornish cream washed down with a nice cup of tea. Really yummy!!


Oh, my! Sounds delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Smart dog for sure! Sydney has gotten so he spends quite a bit of time laying on top of the a.c.vents as they are in the floor. Of course right now he is just curled up on the sofa


Nice photo of Sydney. I take it he's been behaving himself on the new sofa?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I especially like the double poppies. Which we lived closer; I'd take you up on some seeds.


I wish I could too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a little excitement this evening - DD#2 called and asked if I could go to GD Abby's softball game. DD wasn't able to come because she was in the middle of some renovations in her living room. So Bob and I drove the 8 or so miles over to the ball field to watch the game. The weather had been very rainy most of the day, but the sun came out about mid-afternoon. Game started at 6 p.m. and there were a few dark clouds, but still very pleasant. As the game progressed, the skies got darker, and we heard one distant roll of thunder about the middle of the third inning. When it got into the sixth inning we could see rain off in the distance coming toward the ball field. Abby had just gotten up to bat and FLASH BOOM - right next to the ball field a huge bolt of lightening and clap of thunder! I have never seen so many people move so fast!! Everyone took off for their cars. I found Abby, she was shaking as were most of the girls. She said she just threw the (metal) bat as far away as she could and ran off the field. The coach stopped on the way home and bought the girls ice cream - by the way, Abby's team won. I told her next time I go to a game, if there are any clouds, I'm leaving! LOL What a scare!
> The nice thing was that when we got to the car, Bob decided we should go out to dinner, so I didn't even have to cook. All's well that ends well, I guess. I just thank God that nobody got hit by lightening - too close for comfort. Love and some rather shaky hugs, Paula


So glad that everyone was safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When/if they bloom I will post pictures, I had pink ones last year but the white are new this year. Once you have them one year they wil self seed unless you pull them out before they make seed, I usually pull most after flowered but let a few make seed.


I've only ever had the orange and pink poppies. Yours are really very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie and Kiwifrau and anyone else in Canada HAPPY CANADA DAY 🇨🇦🎉
> Sonja


Thank you. It's a strange day. One minute the sky is black and it's cool; the next minute, the sun is out and it's hot. Hope the sun stays out. I'm hoping to have a bbq with my bro and SIL tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested. Today is the 76th anniversary of the first train organised by Sir Nicholas Winton left Prague bringing children to safety from the nazis. Sadly, this wonderful modest caring man who organised it died today also, age 106. There is lots of info about him on Google if anyone is interested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Both friends are still working full time in quite pressured jobs, so this is just a wonderful break for all three of us. Yesterday was full sun all day and quite warm at around 30C so we walked down to the nearest beach for a swim in the late afternoon. All the beaches involve a long downhill trek to reach them, with the inevitable return uphill haul, but we just took it slowly and really enjoyed the exercise. I then made spag Bol for supper and we shared a bottle of wine then retired to bed around 10.30 pm!
> Should have taken pics of the views yesterday as today is cloudy, but still warm. I might have a short walk now to try to get a few photos on the iPad so I can show you.
> Haven't had the chance to catch up with you all as Internet is only working in one room in the house, so I hope all is well, and send best wishes and hugs to everyone.


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a busy week here, Monday was the knitting group. Yesterday I went with a friend and foound a gorgeous yarn store with a tearoom, only bought a few bits, but came back with lots of ideas. Today we are off to gs2s dports day. We shall take a picnic lunch and meet up with the other grandparents. This fvening is our singing group practice. Tomorrow I am off to visit a lavender farm and have a cream tea there. So far l think I've got Friday to catch up on laundry anc housework and ghen on Saturday l will go to watch LMs dancing display.
> 
> Sorry I've not had a chance to catch up, but send healing vibes and hugs to all.


You are one busy lady. Lovely photo of your knitting group. The kids sure look like they're having fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


Sark looks to be so charming. Nice of you to show us your side of the world.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thank you. It's a strange day. One minute the sky is black and it's cool; the next minute, the sun is out and it's hot. Hope the sun stays out. I'm hoping to have a bbq with my bro and SIL tonight.


Sorry Liz I knew there was someone else from Canada but I just couldn't think early this morning . Hope the weather cooperates tonight and that you have a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just in case anyone is interested. Today is the 76th anniversary of the first train organised by Sir Nicholas Winton left Prague bringing children to safety from the nazis. Sadly, this wonderful modest caring man who organised it died today also, age 106. There is lots of info about him on Google if anyone is interested.


I hadn't heard that he died but I remember seeing him on some show were it was a surprise that the children he saved now adults were there in the audience . It was wonderful to see them all stand up . I was in tears with them 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


Very good news :thumbup: Glad things are starting to improve.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if mishka will share her paddling pool with me 😀
> Sonja


  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jamie, they are soooooo cute!


those puppies are soon spoiled too. Don't ask how I might know this :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


It all looks so lovely- beautiful cottages. trees and gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up at page 55. It is almost 12:30 pm and I have not eaten breakfast yet! That's what happens when I play catch up. I forget what I am supposed to be doing!
> 
> Yesterday was another cousins lunch. There were 9 of us ladies, including Arriana. 3 in my generation plus 2 cousin in laws, on of which is my DSIL. 3 from DD's generation, then Arriana. And DD's 12 y/o son and my almost 13 y/o nephew. So we had 3 generations of ladies present! We were there for almost 3 hours visiting, and had a great lunch. The boys had fun playing video games together. All 3 of the kids were well behaved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tami! I am heading back to bed for a bit- just not managing to wake up this morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hadn't heard that he died but I remember seeing him on some show were it was a surprise that the children he saved now adults were there in the audience . It was wonderful to see them all stand up . I was in tears with them
> Sonja


So many risked so much- and we still have tyrants.
Man does some pretty awful things - and to his own.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> As you might know I'm not the best chef in the kitchen but I do make delicious scones ( even if I do say so myself ) and fill them with lovely fresh strawberries blueberries and cream . Though only problem is I have to share 😩
> Sonja


What time should I turn up?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Sark has been run on a feudal system until very recently, and still adheres to some of the rules brought in many years ago by its feudal Signeur. No cars are allowed at all, except for invalid cars if needed to get to church. Transport of goods and heavy luggage is by tractor - only those who need a tractor for their work are allowed one, so many people use bicycles, or walk. Horse drawn carts are used to give tourist trips around the lanes. Lots more info. Is on Wikipedia, but here's a link to the change of government
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2008/apr/10/constitution
> What I've not shown you yet are the wonderful beaches and high cliffs and sea stacks, and the very narrow track from the main island to Little Sark called the Coupe, but you should be able to get these from the web!


Thanks for that link TNS, very interesting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Just in case anyone is interested. Today is the 76th anniversary of the first train organised by Sir Nicholas Winton left Prague bringing children to safety from the nazis. Sadly, this wonderful modest caring man who organised it died today also, age 106. There is lots of info about him on Google if anyone is interested.


Saw that on the news too. What a caring man and what a good innings life gave him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> What time should I turn up?


You would have to be quick in my house. Even I've been known to miss out we have a Mr somebody else who lives here who apparently eats everything and makes all the mess . 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Liz I knew there was someone else from Canada but I just couldn't think early this morning . Hope the weather cooperates tonight and that you have a lovely time
> Sonja


Thanks. I've uncovered the bbq and then recovered it. Still looks like rain.

Well, it has now started to rain so I guess that's the end of the bbq


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Just in case anyone is interested. Today is the 76th anniversary of the first train organised by Sir Nicholas Winton left Prague bringing children to safety from the nazis. Sadly, this wonderful modest caring man who organised it died today also, age 106. There is lots of info about him on Google if anyone is interested.


He certainly had a good long life. I had not heard of him before, what an accomplishment although I still can't understand why borders were closed to people who were in danger. 
Our area has many decendants of people who fled the Sudetenland ( modern Czechloslovakia) ahead of Hitlers takeover. most were city folks so being dumped in rural Saskatchewan was quite a shock but some of the most prosperous farmers in the area decent from them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As you might know I'm not the best chef in the kitchen but I do make delicious scones ( even if I do say so myself ) and fill them with lovely fresh strawberries blueberries and cream . Though only problem is I have to share 😩
> Sonja


Do you have a special recipe? I dnt think ve ever made scones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG that does sound so delicious.


That does it Gwen. We are going to have to have a KAP in England.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

If anyone is interested, on Dr. Oz's program today they were discussing a study using lidocaine injections for fibromyalgia pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have a special recipe? I dnt think ve ever made scones.


No Bonnie the recipe I use comes from a Bero recipe book just an ordinary scone recipe but I add chopped walnuts . Everybody who has tried them asks for the recipe which is a complete shock to me and them 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> That does it Gwen. We are going to have to have a KAP in England.


That's a promise, I'll start making the scones. Though on second thoughts perhaps I'll leave that to Sonja. I'll go and pick strawberries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a promise, I'll start making the scones. Though on second thoughts perhaps I'll leave that to Sonja. I'll go and pick strawberries.


I think I'd like to come too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All my facebook friends from back home are posting their photos of blackberries coming in now. I'm so jealous! Cobbler, pie, jam...now I'm making myself hungry. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Since there was a post about a British war heo passing, here's another bit of history. I'm afraid there will soon be no veterans of WW2 left.

http://nativenewsonline.net/currents/flags-at-half-staff-on-navajo-nation-to-honor-passing-of-code-talker-bahe-ketchum/

They made a movie about these men called Windtalkers, very interesting, one of the stars, Adam Beach is a Canadian first nations


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:



> That's a promise, I'll start making the scones. Though on second thoughts perhaps I'll leave that to Sonja. I'll go and pick strawberries.


Knowing me it would be the day I burn them . Can't be trusted to pick the strawberries either I would end up eating more than I picked 😀
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> That's a promise, I'll start making the scones. Though on second thoughts perhaps I'll leave that to Sonja. I'll go and pick strawberries.


I used to live in DEVON and have many friends there so I will get the cream.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Lin. This is quite an interesting read. 


TNS said:


> Sark has been run on a feudal system until very recently, and still adheres to some of the rules brought in many years ago by its feudal Signeur. No cars are allowed at all, except for invalid cars if needed to get to church. Transport of goods and heavy luggage is by tractor - only those who need a tractor for their work are allowed one, so many people use bicycles, or walk. Horse drawn carts are used to give tourist trips around the lanes. Lots more info. Is on Wikipedia, but here's a link to the change of government
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2008/apr/10/constitution
> What I've not shown you yet are the wonderful beaches and high cliffs and sea stacks, and the very narrow track from the main island to Little Sark called the Coupe, but you should be able to get these from the web!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness yes!


budasha said:


> Nice photo of Sydney. I take it he's been behaving himself on the new sofa?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since there was a post about a British war heo passing, here's another bit of history. I'm afraid there will soon be no veterans of WW2 left.
> 
> http://nativenewsonline.net/currents/flags-at-half-staff-on-navajo-nation-to-honor-passing-of-code-talker-bahe-ketchum/
> 
> They made a movie about these men called Windtalkers, very interesting, one of the stars, Adam Beach is a Canadian first nations


They saved huge numbers of people, I have no doubt. There are not many left, sadly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Sonja! Or you could just Fedex me some........


angelam said:


> What time should I turn up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wouldn't that be a blast! A dream come true for me. Guess I need to have DH buy some more lottery tickets while I check and make sure Publishers Clearing House has my correct address.....LOL



sassafras123 said:


> That does it Gwen. We are going to have to have a KAP in England.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if I come into some riches I'll swing by and pick everyone up....okay?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I'd like to come too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that movie and was so impressed with what the code talkers did.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Since there was a post about a British war heo passing, here's another bit of history. I'm afraid there will soon be no veterans of WW2 left.
> 
> http://nativenewsonline.net/currents/flags-at-half-staff-on-navajo-nation-to-honor-passing-of-code-talker-bahe-ketchum/
> 
> They made a movie about these men called Windtalkers, very interesting, one of the stars, Adam Beach is a Canadian first nations


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since there was a post about a British war heo passing, here's another bit of history. I'm afraid there will soon be no veterans of WW2 left.
> 
> http://nativenewsonline.net/currents/flags-at-half-staff-on-navajo-nation-to-honor-passing-of-code-talker-bahe-ketchum/
> 
> They made a movie about these men called Windtalkers, very interesting, one of the stars, Adam Beach is a Canadian first nations


I watched that. Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Knowing me it would be the day I burn them . Can't be trusted to pick the strawberries either I would end up eating more than I picked 😀
> Sonja


Oh well you could always make the tea!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if I come into some riches I'll swing by and pick everyone up....okay?


I think this has the makings of a good party. Don't be late!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh well you could always make the tea!


That made me laugh I try my hardest not to make tea as I don't like it . Maybe I should wash the dishes 😀
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As you might know I'm not the best chef in the kitchen but I do make delicious scones ( even if I do say so myself ) and fill them with lovely fresh strawberries blueberries and cream . Though only problem is I have to share 😩
> Sonja


Oh that sounds lovely by any chance are you making them soon? Just let me know :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> A visit to Sark is on my bucket list. Seeing your photos has rekindled my enthusiasm.


Me, too. I saw a documentary on "places without cars" and Sark was one of them. I was intrigued by its history and beauty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't had much of an appetite lately, but the idea of scones with thick cream and strawberries made me hungry. Think I'll have to make up some shortcakes to have with strawberries and 10 minute frosting. 

I think the bug is finally leaving my body. Both ears popped yesterday and so that pressure is gone...still some ringing that I think will clear up in a couple of days. I'm doing very little coughing now so feel that I should be back to 100% soon. I really have felt like crap for going on 3 weeks and Dr. says it's a virus so let it run it's course.

I've not done much of anything either except the basic housework, laundry, etc. There is so much to do that's piled up.

SugarSugar - so glad things are turning around.

Those who gotten much needed rain - YoooHoo! And, for those who are sweltering in the heat, I'll send you some A/C. 

Love the idea of a KAP in England.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't had much of an appetite lately, but the idea of scones with thick cream and strawberries made me hungry. Think I'll have to make up some shortcakes to have with strawberries and 10 minute frosting.
> 
> I think the bug is finally leaving my body. Both ears popped yesterday and so that pressure is gone...still some ringing that I think will clear up in a couple of days. I'm doing very little coughing now so feel that I should be back to 100% soon. I really have felt like crap for going on 3 weeks and Dr. says it's a virus so let it run it's course.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your ears have popped. Sounds as if you had what I did, seems to take forever. Myers are still ringing a bit.

I love the idea of a KAP in England as well. Count me in  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I've uncovered the bbq and then recovered it. Still looks like rain.
> 
> Well, it has now started to rain so I guess that's the end of the bbq


Hope you had a good day, despite! Is Canada Day a holiday, or do people have to work?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:



> I haven't had much of an appetite lately, but the idea of scones with thick cream and strawberries made me hungry. Think I'll have to make up some shortcakes to have with strawberries and 10 minute frosting.
> 
> I think the bug is finally leaving my body. Both ears popped yesterday and so that pressure is gone...still some ringing that I think will clear up in a couple of days. I'm doing very little coughing now so feel that I should be back to 100% soon. I really have felt like crap for going on 3 weeks and Dr. says it's a virus so let it run it's course.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you are still not feeling well Rookie hope it's not to hot where you live as I would think that would make you feel a lot worse 
Hopefully you will now start to feel a lot better 
Here it's 11.05 pm and the temperature is 25 c which is in the low eighties I think way to hot for night time we count our selves very lucky if we even get that during the day time

Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures. Sounds like you have yet another full week of fun. Is cream tea just tea with cream in it? (don't laugh to hard now...) I grew up and still do drink my hot tea with cream in it.


Hi Gwen, a cream tea consists of a scone with strawberry jam and clotted cream with eitber tea or coffee to drink. Xx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you had a good day, despite! Is Canada Day a holiday, or do people have to work?


It's a holiday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you are finally over your flu.



RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't had much of an appetite lately, but the idea of scones with thick cream and strawberries made me hungry. Think I'll have to make up some shortcakes to have with strawberries and 10 minute frosting.
> 
> I think the bug is finally leaving my body. Both ears popped yesterday and so that pressure is gone...still some ringing that I think will clear up in a couple of days. I'm doing very little coughing now so feel that I should be back to 100% soon. I really have felt like crap for going on 3 weeks and Dr. says it's a virus so let it run it's course.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It was very warm but a covering of cloud , today. Now we have just had thunder, lightning and hailstones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a holiday.


But a different day of the week? do you get a day in lieu if it is at the weekend?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Canada day to all my Canadian friends. I loved all the pictures posted and would love to visit Sark. The knitting group is fun and I especially love the flowers posted.
One more day of work for me, then I get Friday off as our 4th of July holiday. However, our center does not get the Utah State holiday, Pioneer day, 24 July, off though most of the rest of the state will be celebrating. It is the "official" day that is remembered as the day the LDS "Mormon" pioneers entered the Salt Lake Valley and began what is now Salt Lake city, followed by colonizing the rest of what is now Utah.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading a bit today and got on tonight thinking it was Friday. Not seeing a change over to the new week confused me and then I remembered it was only Wednesday. We are leaving a day early on vacation so taking off tomorrow. DS#1 keeps telling me to not leave any leftovers for him to eat this week and to not stock the refrigerator. He will manage quite well and he just wants to prove it to himself. I am happy for him to want to be self sufficient.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

THis has been a unusual week in that we have a couple of different things. Yesterday we went to lunch and had a tour of an assisted living complex. It took all of 20 seconds to decide it was not for us. The meal was good but the apt was tiny. Ray and I would not be able to live there happily. There was no room for Ray's computer or my sewing machine.
A couple of weeks ago I had a biopsy on my nose and surprise, it came back positive for skin cancer. Today I had surgery on my nose. I was surprised at how much the numbing shot hurt. Surgery was a breeze, just took a few minutes. When the numbing shot wore off, I again was surprised at how badly it hurt. Took a pain pill and feel much better. It even got me pizza for dinner. Delicious!
I am really looking forward to tomorrow. A high school friend is coming over. She and DH are in Texas for some church meetings and they are coming up to see us. So excited! They live in California so I don't see them often.
We got the fence fixed, a new bedroom light/fan fixture and the plumbing fixed. We are still waiting for the insurance to fix the floor but we are moving in the right direction, Anyway, that is the week in a nutshell.
The things absent are the lack of knitting or sewing. Life has gotten in the way.
Play nice and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> U
> 
> That's sounds delicious to me what time should I get there 😄
> Sonja


Ha! To late, I'm home again after a fabulous day. No food leftover, nor wine, well yes there is still a 1/2 bottle, but that we can drink another day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You can't ignore baby stuff.....they do arrive even if the time it takes seems so long. Did I miss the link to more sock patterns?


No- last week I posted a photo of a parcel I received (with rather distinctive cards in it) which included a CD with socks for each state of the USA as well as territories, Mexico and Canada. But it was for a PC so we needed to work with David's old work laptop to get them onto my Mac.
Wednesday Vicky and I are going looking at baby stuff and yarns so I know what she is looking for. No point knitting stuff she won't use. The previously mentioned parcel included a booklet with baby afghans- and she liked a number while she hadn't liked others I had shown her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy Canada Day from me too. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Bonnie and Kiwifrau and anyone else in Canada HAPPY CANADA DAY 🇨🇦🎉
> Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


Looks so beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Just in case anyone is interested. Today is the 76th anniversary of the first train organised by Sir Nicholas Winton left Prague bringing children to safety from the nazis. Sadly, this wonderful modest caring man who organised it died today also, age 106. There is lots of info about him on Google if anyone is interested.


Heard that on the radio this morning- hadn't realised just what he did though. He lived to a great age though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news - nowhere to go from here but up. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Update.... I have just rung to see how mum is. She has managed to empty her bladder.. Yay. And she even called nurses for it so that is an improvement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes a reasonably priced meal then. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, we got 3 meals from chicken enchilada soup recipe. Yeah.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Bronwen's quilt is beautiful..thanks for posting it. She takes after her mother.
> Another 3 digit day here, and more for tomorrow. We again are praying for rain as the forest fires are beginning to start.


I sure hope that you get rain soon, and that the forest fires don't get bad or so out of control that they aren't easily put out. We are supposed to get a little tonight, I heard thunder a little bit ago, but so far no rain, it's so muggy it feels like I'm in the swamp.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was quite pleased- so far I am managing it first thing and later at night. Each day I seem to be able to go a bit further at a stretch.


 :thumbup: Slow and steady increases are the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot goes back to when she was twelve and her father had managed to get custody taken from me- but Mwyffanwy insisted she went into Fostercare- so that was where Bronwen ended up, too- very bad age to have your child taken from you.- thank goodness things are gradually coming right.


Yes, and thankfully it is getting better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello folks! I'm now in Sark until Thursday evening, resting after the hectic but fun weekend in Alderney helping at the Fly-In. We had 47 arrive of the 60 planes that booked in; some iffy weather over the islands meant that not everyone wanted to attempt the flight, and several made diversions to France to wait for Alderneys weather to improve. (We are very close to the French coast, Cherbourg being the closest main airport) I'll just try to post lots of pics rather than ramble on further!


How fun, looks like a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, a cream tea consists of a scone with strawberry jam and clotted cream with eitber tea or coffee to drink. Xx


I love cream tea, used to do that in Texas for lunch when the British Tea Room was still down the road from my work before they moved. YUMMM!!!! And yes, the sisters that own it are from the UK, lovely ladies, their shepherd pie is to die for. ;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> those puppies are soon spoiled too. Don't ask how I might know this :mrgreen:


LOL!! Spoiled, who's spoiling puppies, I don't see anyone spoiling puppies. lololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I do keep track of the moon phases, tho. Full moons really make DS edgy and faster than usual to getting angry. Have for years.


When Christopher was in school, the teachers said they always knew when a full moon was rising as the childrens behaviors changed markedly. I've noticed it too, I do great on a full moon, I love the moon, but David gets touchy and irritable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Canada day.
I did sew sock tou up and started a hat.
Maybe it was me, as Inside Out got rave reviews but I didn't get it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how peaceful that must be - no cars - sounds great to me. --- sam



TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Slow and steady increases are the best.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and thankfully it is getting better.


Gradually does it! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But a different day of the week? do you get a day in lieu if it is at the weekend?


It is a holiday on the day that it falls so people worked Monday, Tuesday this week, then get today off & back to work tomorrow. If it falls on the weekend, government & banks get either Friday or Monday off. It & November 11 both are non-movable holidays so if they fall in mid week you just get one day off, not a long weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is a holiday on the day that it falls so people worked Monday, Tuesday this week, then get today off & back to work tomorrow. If it falls on the weekend, government & banks get either Friday or Monday off. It & November 11 both are non-movable holidays so if they fall in mid week you just get one day off, not a long weekend.


We had a couple of days like that- then they changed the rules and made it a day in lieu- it is always nice to get a long weekend. 
Did you get a good break?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- last week I posted a photo of a parcel I received (with rather distinctive cards in it) which included a CD with socks for each state of the USA as well as territories, Mexico and Canada. But it was for a PC so we needed to work with David's old work laptop to get them onto my Mac.
> Wednesday Vicky and I are going looking at baby stuff and yarns so I know what she is looking for. No point knitting stuff she won't use. The previously mentioned parcel included a booklet with baby afghans- and she liked a number while she hadn't liked others I had shown her.


We know that "you know who" is a very generous lady...love your package and can't wait to see some of the sock and afghan designs are part of that gift. We sure are lucky people to have her in our midst.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a couple of days like that- then they changed the rules and made it a day in lieu- it is always nice to get a long weekend.
> Did you get a good break?


We didn't do any celebrating, DH was busy fixing fence & moving cows. I got the house & laundry done up & did a little yard work & watering s my sons don't have to do so much while I'm gone. 
Most of the fireworks displays in the area were cancelled due to the fire risk. There is a complete fireban in affect, no campfires for those camping.
Very smoky here again today, sunny but the sun just looked like an orange ball it was so hazy. We got a couple of little rain showers, just enough to make me come inside but not really enough to help the crops.

I'm glad to hear the Exercycle is helping you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We know that "you know who" is a very generous lady...love your package and can't wait to see some of the sock and afghan designs are part of that gift. We sure are lucky people to have her in our midst.


 :thumbup: what is the name of the CD, please, it sounds interesting. Can't wait to see your creations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We didn't do any celebrating, DH was busy fixing fence & moving cows. I got the house & laundry done up & did a little yard work & watering s my sons don't have to do so much while I'm gone.
> Most of the fireworks displays in the area were cancelled due to the fire risk. There is a complete fireban in affect, no campfires for those camping.
> Very smoky here again today, sunny but the sun just looked like an orange ball it was so hazy. We got a couple of little rain showers, just enough to make me come inside but not really enough to help the crops.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the Exercycle is helping you.


Thanks! Sorry about the extreme fire risk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn, sorry t hear yu now have skin cancer, I hope it was small & that this surgery will be the end of it. 
I dont know why they build those assisted livingplaces so tiny. We have a seniors apartment complex in town & they are OK for one but just too tiny for a couple. 

We had fresh beets & greens from the garden for supper, the beets were pretty smal but if I wait for them to be bigger there is so much other stuff to eat we don't have them often & then the tops get too old. Do others eat the beet tops or is that a prairie thing because we are desperate for fresh greens this time of year? We've been eating lots of lettuce & spinach salads but for some reason the radishes are not doing much. We should have snap peas by now but the #%#% deer have eaten them off yet again, there are fields of them nearby, they don't need my little patch!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We didn't do any celebrating, DH was busy fixing fence & moving cows. I got the house & laundry done up & did a little yard work & watering s my sons don't have to do so much while I'm gone.
> Most of the fireworks displays in the area were cancelled due to the fire risk. There is a complete fireban in affect, no campfires for those camping.
> Very smoky here again today, sunny but the sun just looked like an orange ball it was so hazy. We got a couple of little rain showers, just enough to make me come inside but not really enough to help the crops.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the Exercycle is helping you.


I suppose when you have animals and crops to look after you never really get a holiday unless you have someone to stand in for you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Railyn, sorry t hear yu now have skin cancer, I hope it was small & that this surgery will be the end of it.
> I dont know why they build those assisted livingplaces so tiny. We have a seniors apartment complex in town & they are OK for one but just too tiny for a couple.
> 
> We had fresh beets & greens from the garden for supper, the beets were pretty smal but if I wait for them to be bigger there is so much other stuff to eat we don't have them often & then the tops get too old. Do others eat the beet tops or is that a prairie thing because we are desperate for fresh greens this time of year? We've been eating lots of lettuce & spinach salads but for some reason the radishes are not doing much. We should have snap was by now but the #%#% deer have eaten them off yet again, there are fields of them nearby, they don't need my little patch!


Yours must taste sweeter Bonnie 
I'm crossing my fingers Bonnie that you get rain soon . Need to put out any smouldering fires before they get out of hand , here we had a lovely show of natures firework display could clearly see the lightning flashes right across the sky but no thunder or rain to go with it 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I suppose when you have animals and crops to look after you never really get a holiday unless you have someone to stand in for you
> Sonja


Someone will keep watch while we are gone, fortunately my sons have different days off so when one works the other is around


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi My Sweet Family of the Heart,
I have certainly been busy. I cleaned house last week. Monday I spent sweeping and mopping my tile floors. Jim left the house to run errands and surprised me with supper. He said he just couldnt see me cooking after I had worked so hard. Tuesday I spend vacuuming all the carpeted floors and pet hair off the furniture. Today I did nothing but prepare for and get ready to go to knitting with the ladies at the Senior Citizens group. I have so enjoyed this. Even when I dont feel like it I push myself to go as I always enjoy it so much. They are still planning a road trip to Knutty Knitters. Guess this will be my KAP although I had rather be at KAP.
I have got to start my project for the goodie bags next week.Kelseys surgery is on the nineth but she has told us not to come as they are to be there so early in the morning and she is determined she is going home as soon as possible. Sure hope this procedure does it but in my heart I feel she will end up with a fusion.
I finished one of my multicolored socks and am on the leg of the other one. Margaret, my stripes match! I have already wound a hank of my watermelon striped thread for the next pair.
When we go to LYS in Yazoo City I am going to look for thread for shawl and scarf as well as sock yarn. There is a lady in the knitting group who taught a class on lace knitting and she will help me. We all help 
GWEN, I am so very sorry you have had such a time with pain and meds. I am sorry to about the financial problems but so glad your brother is there to help you out. I would contribute to the cause if I could, dear friend. You know, I never saw my Dad with his teeth in except for funerals and weddings and the man could eat anything he wanted and looked just as good with them out as in. I have put Brantley in my prayer book for his cataract surgery on 7/9/15. I pray also that Marianne and your daughter will get to go with you to KAP (Wish I could be there). I am so glad Ben is getting on the transplant list and am urgently praying for a kidney, though I know someone must die in order for this too take place. That family is also included in my heart and petitions. So glad you got good news on the hip surgery and the second one will be done but you will still be able to go to KAP
CAREN, I love the picture of you drinking coffee. I am glad you are keeping the farm but pray this move is going to be a great one for you and you wont be under such stress. I love all pictures of Seth cooking. He is so into it when he does it. As to the squirrel, I have friends who rescued a baby flying squirrel in their garage. They have had JoJo ever since and adore that little squirrel.
SONJA, dear heart, you and yours are always in my prayers. I pray by now you have gotten the report on your son and that it will be much better than you anticipations. I am so glad you took up knitting, for you surely need some stress relief. I just feel so bad for you as I know you have so much on your shoulders. You sure keep turning out some beautiful baby outfits.
SORLENNA, Your hat and blanket, as usual, are beautiful. I love the lavender color.
HEATHER, I am so glad for you the DM & DSF are finally settled into a new place and pray that you can make your little space into a comfortable uplifting place of peace. You certainly deserve it.
MARILYN, I have July 22nd on the calendar. I know you are anxious to get in your new home. I pray the stress of the move is what is contributing to the HBP but that the Dr can regulate it with the right meds. Once you are moved and settled into your new place hopefully it will go down.
PAULA, That was one exciting/scary ballgame. So glad Abby was not harmed. Hooray for their win. I am glad the convicts were caught as we all know they just would have kept on murder innocent people.
JAMIE, Absolutely love the babies. I sure am looking forward to your pics of KAP. I am so glad you like and feel fulfilled in your job. The world needs good nurses.
MARY, I am excited for you and your vacation. You sure do need a break and some good R & R.
JOY, I will be remembering Tim and his summer therapy. It is good to hear you posting about your family and those delicious meals. Glad to hear the old Don is back. Praying for Susan to get all the grants she needs. I know it is hard taking care of a five year old, but at the same time God couldnt have put a better person in this little girls life, for some positive influence/guidance. I still believe in everyone gathering around the supper table. Jim and I seem to eat at the bar (food) now that the kids are out on their own.
STELLA, Prayers for your dear son and his wife, Evelyn. Residency is hard enough without having to contend with all that he has had on his plate. You as well as DS and DIL are in my prayers.
MARGARET, Three hours on an MRI table was so uncomfortable but the technician covered my eyes and put ear phones on me with a Southern Gospel Radio Station. Prayers for the right medication to control your HBP.
JOYCE, Glad you got good news on your baby, Molly.
CATHY, So glad to hear that the change of meds has been working and Mom is more coherent. I pray you are feeling much better and have gotten medical help with the congestion.
JULIE, I love Bronwyns cushion and quilt. We all know where her talent comes from. I am so glad you have a heater and electric blanket for warmth.
KATE, Your new avatar of Caitlyn is just priceless. She is such a little doll.Man, I would love to experience a massage. Bet that was relaxing.
TNS (LYNN), I have missed out by being MIA. I take it you traveled to your DDs graduation. I loved the picture of you and your student. Nice to see the art being passed on and good to put a pretty face to a name.
BONNIE, Your flowers are so pretty. I love the red ones.
I am so sorry for taking up so much space.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi My Sweet Family of the Heart,
> I have certainly been busy. I cleaned house last week. Monday I spent sweeping and mopping my tile floors. Jim left the house to run errands and surprised me with supper. He said he just couldnt see me cooking after I had worked so hard. Tuesday I spend vacuuming all the carpeted floors and pet hair off the furniture. Today I did nothing but prepare for and get ready to go to knitting with the ladies at the Senior Citizens group. I have so enjoyed this. Even when I dont feel like it I push myself to go as I always enjoy it so much. They are still planning a road trip to Knutty Knitters. Guess this will be my KAP although I had rather be at KAP.
> I have got to start my project for the goodie bags next week.Kelseys surgery is on the nineth but she has told us not to come as they are to be there so early in the morning and she is determined she is going home as soon as possible. Sure hope this procedure does it but in my heart I feel she will end up with a fusion.
> I finished one of my multicolored socks and am on the leg of the other one. Margaret, my stripes match! I have already wound a hank of my watermelon striped thread for the next pair.
> ...


You are very kind, Betty. It is so amazing to get into a warm bed- love it. And if I am cold at night the heater goes on. Mind you it was almost warm today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Betty it's lovely to hear from you . I always like reading your posts because you always seem to know exactly what to say to all of us here on TP and I wish I could express myself as well as you do 
I'm sorry to hear about the medical problems your daughters are having and I hope they finally get some relief from the pain that the back problems must be causing 
I have to say I'm really jealous of you for having some of that watermelon yarn I think it looks beautiful when it's knitted up hope you show a picture when you have finished 
I hope you have a lovely time with your knitting friends 
And that you have lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

First night in new environment. 3/4 in with some more to do tomorrow. Well rugged up because of bare floor, will be getting something to put down tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here I am waiting to go and have a pedicure, then lunch (3 courses!) then we leave. Can't believe it's almost over already!  However if you stayed here too long I think you would explode with the amount of great food they force into you. :roll: At the moment I'm relaxing on my bed and talking to you lot, whilst Anne (my friend I'm here with and one of my 'college girls') is in the bath. She did away with her bath at home and had a big shower put in instead, but she misses it! We're going to go into the nearest town (Peebles) before we go home as it has a lot of lovely wee shops and I saw a gorgeous wee dress in one of them the day we arrived. The last thing Caitlin needs is another dress, but what's a Gran to do! Means I'll need to look for something for Luke too, but that's hardly a problem. Talk again when I get home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here I am waiting to go and have a pedicure, then lunch (3 courses!) then we leave. Can't believe it's almost over already!  However if you stayed here too long I think you would explode with the amount of great food they force into you. :roll: At the moment I'm relaxing on my bed and talking to you lot, whilst Anne (my friend I'm here with and one of my 'college girls') is in the bath. She did away with her bath at home and had a big shower put in instead, but she misses it! We're going to go into the nearest town (Peebles) before we go home as it has a lot of lovely wee shops and I saw a gorgeous wee dress in one of them the day we arrived. The last thing Caitlin needs is another dress, but what's a Gran to do! Means I'll need to look for something for Luke too, but that's hardly a problem. Talk again when I get home.


Sounds like a fun time. Safe travels x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Betty it's lovely to hear from you . I always like reading your posts because you always seem to know exactly what to say to all of us here on TP and I wish I could express myself as well as you do
> Sonja


Well said Sonja, I couldn't agree more. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news. And I can only imagine all the paperwork you will have to do for the home help care. Hope it won't be too tedious.


Yep, but I am also filling in the ones for permanent care.... just in case.

Mum is still extremely weak and didnt do very well at all today with physio. I am starting to wonder if she will be able to ever stand and walk with a frame. Time will tell.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your meal sounds scrumptious. Happy Canada day to you and all our other Canadian friends. We will be celebrating our Independence Day this coming Saturday (July 4th).


And a late Happy Canada day for yesterday and an early Happy Independence Day to all. The fourth of July is my Mums Birthday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Sorry, its just my code for spaghetti bolognase! I make it from scratch, using beef mince (ground beef) chicken liver, bacon, carrots, onions, celery, tomato purée and a can of tomatoes or fresh if available plus seasoning with herbs and a little cinnamon. If I make a big batch I freeze it down, and it's an easy meal with pasta or sometimes mashed potatoes.
> Today we're having a pleasantly warm but rather overcast day here on Sark, unlike the mainland which is very hot, I gather. (34C at Wimbledon) The sea keeps everything temperate, especially on a small island - it's probably less than 24C here today.


Love the photos, thanks for sharing. Your spag bol sounds yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, I'm glad they were able to get rid of your moms catheter, hopefully now she will be on the mend. They can really lead to some nasty infections & that causes so many other problems.


Thanks Bonnie, she had the catheter in for 4 weeks, a long time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you get buckets and buckets enough to really give all the crops and your flowers a good soaking and to put out any fires
> We have had really hot weather the last 2days so earlier on we went to the nearest beach which is about 10 minutes away by car just to sit in the lovely breeze to cool down .we no sooner got home than a big black cloud appeared and the thunder and lightning began followed by a lovely heavy downpour for about 20 minutes and now it's gone as quick as it came but at least I don't have to get the hosepipe out
> Sonja


It sounds like you people in the UK are having an Aussie Summer!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Josephine . We have a pool like that from when my youngest was little if the weather stays this warm I might be tempted to dig it out from the back of all the junk we saved fill it up and jump in 😄
> Sonja


Thats sounds like a good plan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too Sonja! Or you could just Fedex me some........


Me too please. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if I come into some riches I'll swing by and pick everyone up....okay?


Cool! I can pack really fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi ,Cathy! just heading back to bed! gone 11pm., here- so nice knowing my bed will be warm!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still not feeling well Rookie hope it's not to hot where you live as I would think that would make you feel a lot worse
> Hopefully you will now start to feel a lot better
> Here it's 11.05 pm and the temperature is 25 c which is in the low eighties I think way to hot for night time we count our selves very lucky if we even get that during the day time
> 
> Sonja


Golly Sonja you really ARE experiencing a taste of Aussie summer. :shock:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, Knitters!!

It's overcast again and more rain is predicted. According to weather man last night, we've had rain on 25 out of 31 days since June 1. We can't even get into the garden to weed or cultivate around the vegetables that haven't drowned. Don has luckily found one day a week when he can actually mow the grass . . . . if not done, he'd need to rent someone's grazing animals to get it down to mow-able height. 

About the need for someone to die before Marianne's Ben could have a transplant: I know that this is the usual experience in order to obtain a transplant of any organ; but since most of us are born with two kidneys, it is possible for a living donor match to be found. Yes, it is rare but does happen. The last time we lived in Illinois (USA) our pastor donated one of his to his sister or niece and it was successful for both of them. This could be a matter of prayer for Ben. Perhaps his brother or a cousin could volunteer to be tested to be a donor.

A young man from my area recently donated a part of one of his kidneys to a small child who was about to die without it and she is a bi-racial girl. Neither gender nor racial genes halted the success of the procedure. It can be done and the donor can live fully with only one of the pair.


DGGD is coming soon this morning. Yesterday was a testing day for both of us, but she finally did untie both shoes of which she'd pulled the laces into knots and then tightened further and then refused to get them apart in order to wear them---three times, in fact. And all this drama after she had shown all of us that she could handle the tasks!!!!

Take care, y'all. Maybe later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hi My Sweet Family of the Heart,
> I have certainly been busy. I cleaned house last week. Monday I spent sweeping and mopping my tile floors. Jim left the house to run errands and surprised me with supper. He said he just couldnt see me cooking after I had worked so hard. Tuesday I spend vacuuming all the carpeted floors and pet hair off the furniture. Today I did nothing but prepare for and get ready to go to knitting with the ladies at the Senior Citizens group. I have so enjoyed this. Even when I dont feel like it I push myself to go as I always enjoy it so much. They are still planning a road trip to Knutty Knitters. Guess this will be my KAP although I had rather be at KAP.
> 
> I think its wonderful that you are enjoying the Senior's group. You have so much going on in your life... you need something to look foreward to each week. Take care. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> First night in new environment. 3/4 in with some more to do tomorrow. Well rugged up because of bare floor, will be getting something to put down tomorrow.


Woo Hoo! Keep warm and I hope you are enjoying your privacy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi ,Cathy! just heading back to bed! gone 11pm., here- so nice knowing my bed will be warm!


Lovely, sleep well. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, healing energy for your mom. It's been a long road.
Betty, always glad to read your posts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> First night in new environment. 3/4 in with some more to do tomorrow. Well rugged up because of bare floor, will be getting something to put down tomorrow.


I hope you will be very happy in your new home Heather and that you stay warm 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading a bit today and got on tonight thinking it was Friday. Not seeing a change over to the new week confused me and then I remembered it was only Wednesday. We are leaving a day early on vacation so taking off tomorrow. DS#1 keeps telling me to not leave any leftovers for him to eat this week and to not stock the refrigerator. He will manage quite well and he just wants to prove it to himself. I am happy for him to want to be self sufficient.


I'm so glad you're going to have time to relax. I hope your vacation is wonderful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> THis has been a unusual week in that we have a couple of different things. Yesterday we went to lunch and had a tour of an assisted living complex. It took all of 20 seconds to decide it was not for us. The meal was good but the apt was tiny. Ray and I would not be able to live there happily. There was no room for Ray's computer or my sewing machine.
> A couple of weeks ago I had a biopsy on my nose and surprise, it came back positive for skin cancer. Today I had surgery on my nose. I was surprised at how much the numbing shot hurt. Surgery was a breeze, just took a few minutes. When the numbing shot wore off, I again was surprised at how badly it hurt. Took a pain pill and feel much better. It even got me pizza for dinner. Delicious!
> I am really looking forward to tomorrow. A high school friend is coming over. She and DH are in Texas for some church meetings and they are coming up to see us. So excited! They live in California so I don't see them often.
> We got the fence fixed, a new bedroom light/fan fixture and the plumbing fixed. We are still waiting for the insurance to fix the floor but we are moving in the right direction, Anyway, that is the week in a nutshell.
> ...


I've missed you and I'm glad things are better on the 'house' front. I agree about the numbing shot hurting. I'm glad you had pain meds to help with the pain. I'm glad it was caught and taken care of so quickly.
I don't think I'd be happy in an assisted living facility. Too restrictive. But my apartment is small, too, so that wouldn't be a factor for me. Plus there's no way I could afford to living there!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, but I am also filling in the ones for permanent care.... just in case.
> 
> Mum is still extremely weak and didnt do very well at all today with physio. I am starting to wonder if she will be able to ever stand and walk with a frame. Time will tell.


Oh no it seems that every time your mum shows a little improvement there is something else . The forms you have there sound just the same as the forms here full of repeated questions and ones you can't answer by just ticking a box 
And what about you Cathy are you feeling all better now or did you have to go to the doctors 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When Christopher was in school, the teachers said they always knew when a full moon was rising as the childrens behaviors changed markedly. I've noticed it too, I do great on a full moon, I love the moon, but David gets touchy and irritable.


I hadn't realized it was a rising full moon the first of this week and a full moon last night. Wondered why my stomach had been so jittery the last few days. I'd never noticed a difference before but I sure have this week!!
STRANGE!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We didn't do any celebrating, DH was busy fixing fence & moving cows. I got the house & laundry done up & did a little yard work & watering s my sons don't have to do so much while I'm gone.
> Most of the fireworks displays in the area were cancelled due to the fire risk. There is a complete fireban in affect, no campfires for those camping.
> Very smoky here again today, sunny but the sun just looked like an orange ball it was so hazy. We got a couple of little rain showers, just enough to make me come inside but not really enough to help the crops.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the Exercycle is helping you.


Since I come from a family of farmers, I know farm work knows no holidays and neither does taking care of family!!
Loved the paid holidays while I was working.
Sure hope you get a good, slow soaking rain soon.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty. I've missed you and glad nothing is making your life more difficult. I'm so glad you've discovered this knitting group. It sounds like just what you need. And so delighted you have a LYS trip to look forward to.
I keep you and your girls in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly Sonja you really ARE experiencing a taste of Aussie summer. :shock:


Yes and another day of heat today too . Had to go looking for the fan in the loft long time since I've used it and husband is muttering about the electric bill but I'm ignoring him especially for my youngest son as I know he runs a risk of a seizure if he gets to hot 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here I am waiting to go and have a pedicure, then lunch (3 courses!) then we leave. Can't believe it's almost over already!  However if you stayed here too long I think you would explode with the amount of great food they force into you. :roll: At the moment I'm relaxing on my bed and talking to you lot, whilst Anne (my friend I'm here with and one of my 'college girls') is in the bath. She did away with her bath at home and had a big shower put in instead, but she misses it! We're going to go into the nearest town (Peebles) before we go home as it has a lot of lovely wee shops and I saw a gorgeous wee dress in one of them the day we arrived. The last thing Caitlin needs is another dress, but what's a Gran to do! Means I'll need to look for something for Luke too, but that's hardly a problem. Talk again when I get home.


Kate, you and Josephine always have such fun things planned to do. I'm so glad you're enjoying yourself.
Of course, Grannies have to buy unnecessary clothes for the GK's. It's a requirement!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, but I am also filling in the ones for permanent care.... just in case.
> 
> Mum is still extremely weak and didnt do very well at all today with physio. I am starting to wonder if she will be able to ever stand and walk with a frame. Time will tell.


I'm praying she will start to improve in strength after they get the UTI completely healed.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you're going to have time to relax. I hope your vacation is wonderful.
> Junek


I too hope you and your family have a lovely relaxing vacation Mary you deserve it 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes and another day of heat today too . Had to go looking for the fan in the loft long time since I've used it and husband is muttering about the electric bill but I'm ignoring him especially for my youngest son as I know he runs a risk of a seizure if he gets to hot
> Sonja


My grand-daughter does some type of computer programming for an international company. My son, her dad, said yesterday she's getting a lot of calls from the U.K. because of the heat. Electronics definitely do not like extreme heat!!
I sure hope your heat moderates soon!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn so glad you got the skin cancer caught quickly and dispite the discomfort glad it is healing. Keeping you in prayer.


Railyn said:


> THis has been a unusual week in that we have a couple of different things. Yesterday we went to lunch and had a tour of an assisted living complex. It took all of 20 seconds to decide it was not for us. The meal was good but the apt was tiny. Ray and I would not be able to live there happily. There was no room for Ray's computer or my sewing machine.
> A couple of weeks ago I had a biopsy on my nose and surprise, it came back positive for skin cancer. Today I had surgery on my nose. I was surprised at how much the numbing shot hurt. Surgery was a breeze, just took a few minutes. When the numbing shot wore off, I again was surprised at how badly it hurt. Took a pain pill and feel much better. It even got me pizza for dinner. Delicious!
> I am really looking forward to tomorrow. A high school friend is coming over. She and DH are in Texas for some church meetings and they are coming up to see us. So excited! They live in California so I don't see them often.
> We got the fence fixed, a new bedroom light/fan fixture and the plumbing fixed. We are still waiting for the insurance to fix the floor but we are moving in the right direction, Anyway, that is the week in a nutshell.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did a rush catch up of the KTP; probably missed stuff so will check back later. Got to get drressed to go have pre=op done; don't remember if I told ya'll I'm having the right hip fixed on the 20th (same procedure that the left hip just had.) TTYL and love you all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since I come from a family of farmers, I know farm work knows no holidays and neither does taking care of family!!
> Loved the paid holidays while I was working.
> Sure hope you get a good, slow soaking rain soon.
> junek


Bonnie, sure hope you get some light drenching rain soon. I remember the uncertainty of farm livelihood while growing up in Iowa. Enjoy your trip away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes and another day of heat today too . Had to go looking for the fan in the loft long time since I've used it and husband is muttering about the electric bill but I'm ignoring him especially for my youngest son as I know he runs a risk of a seizure if he gets to hot
> Sonja


This weather is so strange -- and here, we have unseasonable cool days. Not our usual start to July, that's for sure, but it is pleasant to be able to have the windows open for some fresh air and no worry about rain (at least for today). More storms in the forecast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My grand-daughter does some type of computer programming for an international company. My son, her dad, said yesterday she's getting a lot of calls from the U.K. because of the heat. Electronics definitely do not like extreme heat!!
> I sure hope your heat moderates soon!
> Junek


Do you remember the large mainframe computers that had their own A/C units? Things have changed since the PC//Mac world was invented, but even laptops are tempermental in the heat....along with the servers and cables, etc. needed to get to the WiFi.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did a rush catch up of the KTP; probably missed stuff so will check back later. Got to get drressed to go have pre=op done; don't remember if I told ya'll I'm having the right hip fixed on the 20th (same procedure that the left hip just had.) TTYL and love you all!


Best wishes for all the prep work for the next operation...so glad that the first one was so successful that #2 can be scheduled....and very good news that it won't interfere with your plans to be at KAP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> This weather is so strange -- and here, we have unseasonable cool days. Not our usual start to July, that's for sure, but it is pleasant to be able to have the windows open for some fresh air and no worry about rain (at least for today). More storms in the forecast.


We had a thunder storm with about 20 minutes of a good heavy downpour and then the sun came out again and last night I watched a lovely lightning display no rain and no thunder just flashes of lightning . we have had very warm weather for nearly 2weeks now and supposedly continuing till the week end 
Hopefully your weather will turn nice and summery so you can all have a nice July 4th week end 
Sonja 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dagnapit I'm good! Patting my back as I didn't get to sleep til after midnight, yet still met friend and we walked 10 min. (jogged 3min., walk 1min) x5, walked 10 minutes. Total jogging time 15 minutes. It was spritzing when I left home but stopped and just overcast and muggy but cooler than usual for our jog. That's it for this week. Monday we jog again this time 4 minutes at a time. I'm following schedule for over 70 joggers. Will walk Maya, water jog and do yoga til Monday.
Nap time ladies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since there was a post about a British war heo passing, here's another bit of history. I'm afraid there will soon be no veterans of WW2 left.
> 
> http://nativenewsonline.net/currents/flags-at-half-staff-on-navajo-nation-to-honor-passing-of-code-talker-bahe-ketchum/
> 
> They made a movie about these men called Windtalkers, very interesting, one of the stars, Adam Beach is a Canadian first nations


Very interesting. You're right. There are few WW2 Vets left. My DH passed last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Promised this some time ago-

Apricot Curd

1/2 lb fresh apricots
little water
grated rind and juice, 1 lemon
2 oz butter
1/2 lb castor sugar
2 eggs (beaten)

METHOD: 
Wash the apricots and put in preserving pan with very little water and cook until soft. Sieve them and put puree in a double saucepan with the lemon juice and rind, butter and sugar. Heat gently to dissolve sugar, then add eggs and stir mixture until thickens. Pour into hot dry jars, cover and tie down. 
Again in our humid climate I store in the refrigerator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Orange Curd

Rind and Juice 2 oranges
Juice of 1 lemon
4 eggs
2 oz butter
8 oz sugar

Finely grate the orange rind, Squeeze the juice from the oranges and lemon and remove the pips. Thoroughly whisk the eggs. Place the butter in a double saucepan or in a basin over boiling water. When the butter has melted add the orange rind, juices, sugar and eggs. Cook gently until the curd thickens, stirring frequently, to obtain an even consistency. Pour into jars.
Yield - 1 1/2 lb (approx)
Again I store in the refrigerator.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here I am waiting to go and have a pedicure, then lunch (3 courses!) then we leave. Can't believe it's almost over already!  However if you stayed here too long I think you would explode with the amount of great food they force into you. :roll: At the moment I'm relaxing on my bed and talking to you lot, whilst Anne (my friend I'm here with and one of my 'college girls') is in the bath. She did away with her bath at home and had a big shower put in instead, but she misses it! We're going to go into the nearest town (Peebles) before we go home as it has a lot of lovely wee shops and I saw a gorgeous wee dress in one of them the day we arrived. The last thing Caitlin needs is another dress, but what's a Gran to do! Means I'll need to look for something for Luke too, but that's hardly a problem. Talk again when I get home.


Oh Kate, you really are suffering aren't you!
:roll: :roll:
Have a safe journey home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you had a good day, despite! Is Canada Day a holiday, or do people have to work?


It's a holiday for most people except in tourist areas where a lot of stores are open. In my city, everything is closed. And, even though it rained earlier in the day, we were able to have our bbq after all. Turned out to be a good day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the bug is finally leaving my body. Both ears popped yesterday and so that pressure is gone...still some ringing that I think will clear up in a couple of days. I'm doing very little coughing now so feel that I should be back to 100% soon. I really have felt like crap for going on 3 weeks and Dr. says it's a virus so let it run it's course.
> 
> Love the idea of a KAP in England.


You deserve to be feeling better after all this time. It's been a long haul for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading a bit today and got on tonight thinking it was Friday. Not seeing a change over to the new week confused me and then I remembered it was only Wednesday. We are leaving a day early on vacation so taking off tomorrow. DS#1 keeps telling me to not leave any leftovers for him to eat this week and to not stock the refrigerator. He will manage quite well and he just wants to prove it to himself. I am happy for him to want to be self sufficient.


Have a great vacation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn - It's good that you had the surgery on your nose but bad that it hurt. Hopefully it won't hurt for very long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had fresh beets & greens from the garden for supper, the beets were pretty smal but if I wait for them to be bigger there is so much other stuff to eat we don't have them often & then the tops get too old. Do others eat the beet tops or is that a prairie thing because we are desperate for fresh greens this time of year? We've been eating lots of lettuce & spinach salads but for some reason the radishes are not doing much. We should have snap peas by now but the #%#% deer have eaten them off yet again, there are fields of them nearby, they don't need my little patch!


I love beet tops. Haven't had them since I don't have my garden any more. Really have to search grocery stores to get fresh beet tops but now that they're coming in, I might be lucky. Might have better luck at the local market on Saturday. Too bad about your peas and radishes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here I am waiting to go and have a pedicure, then lunch (3 courses!) then we leave. Can't believe it's almost over already!  However if you stayed here too long I think you would explode with the amount of great food they force into you. :roll: At the moment I'm relaxing on my bed and talking to you lot, whilst Anne (my friend I'm here with and one of my 'college girls') is in the bath. She did away with her bath at home and had a big shower put in instead, but she misses it! We're going to go into the nearest town (Peebles) before we go home as it has a lot of lovely wee shops and I saw a gorgeous wee dress in one of them the day we arrived. The last thing Caitlin needs is another dress, but what's a Gran to do! Means I'll need to look for something for Luke too, but that's hardly a problem. Talk again when I get home.


Sounds like you and Anne are having a great time. Too bad it's coming to an end. Grans are meant to spoil their GK's so go ahead, buy for Caitlin and Luke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's a holiday for most people except in tourist areas where a lot of stores are open. In my city, everything is closed. And, even though it rained earlier in the day, we were able to have our bbq after all. Turned out to be a good day.


 :thumbup: I am glad for you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the curd recipes, Julie. Pleased that you are warmer at nights now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the curd recipes, Julie. Pleased that you are warmer at nights now.


And of course now that I have heat the weather has turned milder!!!!! But there is a lot of winter still to come- last year the weather did not really warm up till the end of November.
I was starting to wonder if anyone had noticed the recipes! Thanks Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spotted this one on Pinterest- Princess Maria of Romania (Queen of Romania) knitting- they look outsize needles!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course now that I have heat the weather has turned milder!!!!! But there is a lot of winter still to come- last year the weather did not really warm up till the end of November.
> I was starting to wonder if anyone had noticed the recipes! Thanks Martina!


I noticed them to Julie I bet they are delicious 
At least now you have the option to stay warm if the weather gets cold again 
Here it's a bit cooler than yesterday evening it's 20c rather than the 26c we had at same time we have had another quick shower but nothing like other places . The lovely electrical storm I saw yesterday caused havoc elsewhere in the region striking one house and causing it to set on fire luckily the people managed to get out 
Hailstones as big as golf balls ( they showed them never seen any that big ) 
Caused a lot of damage too smashing the reinforced glass of greenhouses at a plant nursery and knocking out power lines 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I noticed them to Julie I bet they are delicious
> At least now you have the option to stay warm if the weather gets cold again
> Here it's a bit cooler than yesterday evening it's 20c rather than the 26c we had at same time we have had another quick shower but nothing like other places . The lovely electrical storm I saw yesterday caused havoc elsewhere in the region striking one house and causing it to set on fire luckily the people managed to get out
> Hailstones as big as golf balls ( they showed them never seen any that big )
> ...


I can well imagine what hail that large can do- we occasionally get it out here in that sort of size. Lucky people to get out of their house safely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have 2 questions that I hope some one can answer 
Can I use any knitting stitch and just knit in the round or do I have to change something in the pattern first ? 
Are the very pointy needles I've seen people use on u tube specifically made for lace knitting do they make it easier to pick up stitches is what I'm really wondering as I'm struggling and muttering at my needles as I keep missing the stitch 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have 2 questions that I hope some one can answer
> Can I use any knitting stitch and just knit in the round or do I have to change something in the pattern first ?
> Are the very pointy needles I've seen people use on u tube specifically made for lace knitting do they make it easier to pick up stitches is what I'm really wondering as I'm struggling and muttering at my needles as I keep missing the stitch
> Sonja


If there is a return row of purl, this becomes a knit round when working circular. It really depends how complex your wrong side row is.
Edit: the pointy needles are good for lace- inevitably it gets back to personal preference.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can well imagine what hail that large can do- we occasionally get it out here in that sort of size. Lucky people to get out of their house safely.


There were actually people working in the very large greenhouses and they to were lucky to get out without any injuries 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There were actually people working in the very large greenhouses and they to were lucky to get out without any injuries
> Sonja


Again that is good fortune- although not for the owner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If there is a return row of purl, this becomes a knit round when working circular. It really depends how complex your wrong side row is.
> Edit: the pointy needles are good for lace- inevitably it gets back to personal preference.


So basically stick to fairly easy pattern stitches till I'm more experienced I've now found one that I like that is already written out to knit in the round so that is one problem less. I'm trying to sort out my knitted items for charity and get some things finished to fill the box up 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a grand time you are having - just what you needed. a safe trip hope for both of you. of course caitlin needs a new dress - grandma's know best. --- sam



KateB said:


> Here I am waiting to go and have a pedicure, then lunch (3 courses!) then we leave. Can't believe it's almost over already!  However if you stayed here too long I think you would explode with the amount of great food they force into you. :roll: At the moment I'm relaxing on my bed and talking to you lot, whilst Anne (my friend I'm here with and one of my 'college girls') is in the bath. She did away with her bath at home and had a big shower put in instead, but she misses it! We're going to go into the nearest town (Peebles) before we go home as it has a lot of lovely wee shops and I saw a gorgeous wee dress in one of them the day we arrived. The last thing Caitlin needs is another dress, but what's a Gran to do! Means I'll need to look for something for Luke too, but that's hardly a problem. Talk again when I get home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So basically stick to fairly easy pattern stitches till I'm more experienced I've now found one that I like that is already written out to knit in the round so that is one problem less. I'm trying to sort out my knitted items for charity and get some things finished to fill the box up
> Sonja


That is what I have done- make sure it is not too complex!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary spend a couple of hours on the mower we borrowed from the neighbor and finally our yard is all mowed at the same time. i have an idea there were still some wet places. it's been mostly dry this week but today threatens to end that dry stretch. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning, Knitters!!
> 
> It's overcast again and more rain is predicted. According to weather man last night, we've had rain on 25 out of 31 days since June 1. We can't even get into the garden to weed or cultivate around the vegetables that haven't drowned. Don has luckily found one day a week when he can actually mow the grass . . . . if not done, he'd need to rent someone's grazing animals to get it down to mow-able height.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes i wonder how people afford to live in places like that - you would think it would eat up one's savings pretty quickly. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I've missed you and I'm glad things are better on the 'house' front. I agree about the numbing shot hurting. I'm glad you had pain meds to help with the pain. I'm glad it was caught and taken care of so quickly.
> I don't think I'd be happy in an assisted living facility. Too restrictive. But my apartment is small, too, so that wouldn't be a factor for me. Plus there's no way I could afford to living there!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I have done- make sure it is not too complex!


Thanks Julie for your advice 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the end of the world is coming. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I hadn't realized it was a rising full moon the first of this week and a full moon last night. Wondered why my stomach had been so jittery the last few days. I'd never noticed a difference before but I sure have this week!!
> STRANGE!
> junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll have our own bionic woman when you are done. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Did a rush catch up of the KTP; probably missed stuff so will check back later. Got to get drressed to go have pre=op done; don't remember if I told ya'll I'm having the right hip fixed on the 20th (same procedure that the left hip just had.) TTYL and love you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - copied them both - think they would be good drizzled over hot scones. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Orange Curd


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - copied them both - think they would be good drizzled over hot scones. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do know you need to change the pattern but i don't know how. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have 2 questions that I hope some one can answer
> Can I use any knitting stitch and just knit in the round or do I have to change something in the pattern first ?
> Are the very pointy needles I've seen people use on u tube specifically made for lace knitting do they make it easier to pick up stitches is what I'm really wondering as I'm struggling and muttering at my needles as I keep missing the stitch
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had not thought of that - that sounds yummy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They also make delicious little tarts- excellent for afternoon tea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you believe this pop up --- sam

All-on-4 Dental Implants
Permanent Fixed Bridge in 1 Visit $18,000 or $375/mo Full Zirconia


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have 2 questions that I hope some one can answer
> Can I use any knitting stitch and just knit in the round or do I have to change something in the pattern first ?
> Are the very pointy needles I've seen people use on u tube specifically made for lace knitting do they make it easier to pick up stitches is what I'm really wondering as I'm struggling and muttering at my needles as I keep missing the stitch
> Sonja


Knitting continually in the round creates a stockinet stitch. Most patterns that are written for in the round will have the correct knit and purl stitches to create the stitch patterns required. To get a sense how stitches come together in the round, I'd suggest starting with a pattern written for in the round and then you can convert other patterns written to be done flat and seamed. Most of the in the round patterns I've done are hats or socks and the stitches are clearly defined. The sharp pointed knitting needles are great for lace and may work easier for picking up stitches, but I still prefer my trusty crochet hook.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Julie...do the little tarts travel well? My sisters will be here the end of July for a family reunion and I'm planning on taking them to an outdoor concert with a picnic. These would be pretty and kind of a fancy treat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> those puppies are soon spoiled too. Don't ask how I might know this :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Julie...do the little tarts travel well? My sisters will be here the end of July for a family reunion and I'm planning on taking them to an outdoor concert with a picnic. These would be pretty and kind of a fancy treat.


Probably would depend on your pastry- mine have never traveled always been eaten too quickly- you could take the pastry cases and a jar of the curd, and fill them at the picnic, just a thought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been fuzzy brained all day today - even took a nap hoping it would go away. think my sinuses are protesting the change in weather or the barometric pressure. tis not a good feeling. the whole time i lived in seattle i forgot i even had a sinus - less than a year after i moved back my sinuses let me know they were still around. one of the joys of living in ohio. lol

the overcast morning has turned into a white cloud blue sky afternoon. the breeze is cool though and i am comfortabe with a sweatshirt on. i do hope saturday is nice enough that we can have a bonfire - i do love hot dogs chared over a fire. i have some in the freezer - trying to figure out a way to fix them without having to just boil them. think i will invest in a tube of crescent rools - then i can bake them.

i believe i mentioned our mower is on the fritz never to run again. i wish i had the money to buy them a new one - heidi said this morning that the new mower needed to be heavy duty - our ground is rough in places - think we shook this mower to death. i think she is thinking of a zero turn.

think i will go pick up the mail and today's paper and go see if heidi has anymore of phyllis's soup left. it is almost like a vegetable soup with spaghetti and hamburger in it. very good. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe the end of the world is coming. --- sam


ROFL!! Don't say good-bye just yet,Sam!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I noticed them to Julie I bet they are delicious
> At least now you have the option to stay warm if the weather gets cold again
> Here it's a bit cooler than yesterday evening it's 20c rather than the 26c we had at same time we have had another quick shower but nothing like other places . The lovely electrical storm I saw yesterday caused havoc elsewhere in the region striking one house and causing it to set on fire luckily the people managed to get out
> Hailstones as big as golf balls ( they showed them never seen any that big )
> ...


Saw on the TV what terrific storms you had up your way. We had about three drops of rain this morning and that was it. My garden is so dry and rock solid. Today has been a very pleasant 29c with a light breeze.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been fuzzy brained all day today - even took a nap hoping it would go away. think my sinuses are protesting the change in weather or the barometric pressure. tis not a good feeling. the whole time i lived in seattle i forgot i even had a sinus - less than a year after i moved back my sinuses let me know they were still around. one of the joys of living in ohio. lol
> 
> the overcast morning has turned into a white cloud blue sky afternoon. the breeze is cool though and i am comfortabe with a sweatshirt on. i do hope saturday is nice enough that we can have a bonfire - i do love hot dogs chared over a fire. i have some in the freezer - trying to figure out a way to fix them without having to just boil them. think i will invest in a tube of crescent rools - then i can bake them.
> 
> ...


Our apartment had a 4th of July cook-out this afternoon that turned out to be inside since the skies looked so threatening. I didn't go down to get any food. But Barb stopped at the social room when she came back from shopping and picked up plates for us.
She went down later to get our mail and our maintenance man (he's really a good friend of ours) gave her two more hot dogs and 2 more hamburgers that were left over. So dinner tonight and lunch tomorrow. It's always a plus to treat the staff nicely!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Saw on the TV what terrific storms you had up your way. We had about three drops of rain this morning and that was it. My garden is so dry and rock solid. Today has been a very pleasant 29c with a light breeze.


Where I live It's just been very hot with quick heavy shower yesterday and one even quicker one today the real damage was just further up the road round Newcastle way . I wasn't to keen on the 24 c at 11 pm last night and it's not much cooler now at 20 c 
We have got a weather warning in place for this area again thunderstorms and flash flooding but doesn't look like any rain in the sky above me 
My front garden is rock solid to I need to sort it out as the grass is turning brown in places 
Back garden is faring better for some reason 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It's a holiday for most people except in tourist areas where a lot of stores are open. In my city, everything is closed. And, even though it rained earlier in the day, we were able to have our bbq after all. Turned out to be a good day.


I'm glad to see that the weather did cooperate and you had your bbq


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I'd go toothless or have dentures. Now IF i were to win a multi multi multi million dollar lottery/prize.......a different story.


thewren said:


> can you believe this pop up --- sam
> 
> All-on-4 Dental Implants
> Permanent Fixed Bridge in 1 Visit $18,000 or $375/mo Full Zirconia


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So basically stick to fairly easy pattern stitches till I'm more experienced I've now found one that I like that is already written out to knit in the round so that is one problem less. I'm trying to sort out my knitted items for charity and get some things finished to fill the box up
> Sonja


I was going to suggest that--patterns written for the rounds, as with flat knitting, there are usually edge stitches that throw off that pattern with the rounds, and they have to be taken out. I usually draw them out on graph paper when I want to convert a stitch pattern to rounds, and then I can see the repeats more easily (the edge stitches are sometimes more complex and simply taking them out doesn't always work for rounds).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been fuzzy brained all day today - even took a nap hoping it would go away. think my sinuses are protesting the change in weather or the barometric pressure. tis not a good feeling. the whole time i lived in seattle i forgot i even had a sinus - less than a year after i moved back my sinuses let me know they were still around. one of the joys of living in ohio. lol


And I never had any trouble with mine until I lived here!



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid I'd go toothless or have dentures. Now IF i were to win a multi multi multi million dollar lottery/prize.......a different story.


Me, too--at that price, I could buy a car! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I was going to suggest that--patterns written for the rounds, as with flat knitting, there are usually edge stitches that throw off that pattern with the rounds, and they have to be taken out. I usually draw them out on graph paper when I want to convert a stitch pattern to rounds, and then I can see the repeats more easily (the edge stitches are sometimes more complex and simply taking them out doesn't always work for rounds).


There goes my idea then because that's what I was thinking of doing that's why I asked 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There goes my idea then because that's what I was thinking of doing that's why I asked
> Sonja


Do you read charts? Or, if you don't, you might try doing a search for the stitch pattern name with "in the round" as part of the search term. If someone else has written it out already, you're good to go.  It's really not as hard as you might think, especially as you are such an adventurous knitter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Knitting continually in the round creates a stockinet stitch. Most patterns that are written for in the round will have the correct knit and purl stitches to create the stitch patterns required. To get a sense how stitches come together in the round, I'd suggest starting with a pattern written for in the round and then you can convert other patterns written to be done flat and seamed. Most of the in the round patterns I've done are hats or socks and the stitches are clearly defined. The sharp pointed knitting needles are great for lace and may work easier for picking up stitches, but I still prefer my trusty crochet hook.


I too use a crochet hook after someone here possibly could have been you gave me that advice before . The problem I'm having at the moment is the lace pattern I'm doing calls for a lot of s2kp s and I keep having to try a couple of times to stick the needle through the 2stitches and also when I'm passing the stitches over maybe I need to knit the stitches a bit looser 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Do you read charts? Or, if you don't, you might try doing a search for the stitch pattern name with "in the round" as part of the search term. If someone else has written it out already, you're good to go.  It's really not as hard as you might think, especially as you are such an adventurous knitter!


I can read charts and I've found a stitch I like that's written in the round as part of a pattern for a cowl and it seems to be working Now if I can just get the needles to cooperate and go through 2stiches together with ease everything will be fine
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably would depend on your pastry- mine have never traveled always been eaten too quickly- you could take the pastry cases and a jar of the curd, and fill them at the picnic, just a thought.


Hmmmm.....a new kind of dip! I'll have fun experimenting before they get here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too use a crochet hook after someone here possibly could have been you gave me that advice before . The problem I'm having at the moment is the lace pattern I'm doing calls for a lot of s2kp s and I keep having to try a couple of times to stick the needle through the 2stitches and also when I'm passing the stitches over maybe I need to knit the stitches a bit looser
> Sonja


I have that problem with my tight knitting and loosening does help (hard to do though as I found out)....switching to a metal needle instead of a bamboo one worked for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can read charts and I've found a stitch I like that's written in the round as part of a pattern for a cowl and it seems to be working Now if I can just get the needles to cooperate and go through 2stiches together with ease everything will be fine
> Sonja


 :thumbup: I agree that a metal needle seems to work better in these cases also (or a sharper wooden one--not bamboo).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday.


I'm sorry to hear. Sending soothing thoughts to all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Spoiled, who's spoiling puppies, I don't see anyone spoiling puppies. lololol


They both know my voice and know it means treats when I'm there. They just love Seth as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmm.....a new kind of dip! I'll have fun experimenting before they get here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: I agree that a metal needle seems to work better in these cases also (or a sharper wooden one--not bamboo).


My Chiao Goo bamboos work fine- they have a good point, but neither am I a tight knitter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you Julie for the curd receipts. I will be trying both. I know a couple people that would love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Julie for the curd receipts. I will be trying both. I know a couple people that would love them.


Typos excepted!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Julie...do the little tarts travel well? My sisters will be here the end of July for a family reunion and I'm planning on taking them to an outdoor concert with a picnic. These would be pretty and kind of a fancy treat.


If you take the prebaked shells, store bought individual graham tart shells work good. Put the curd into a zip lock bag. After you arrive snip the corner off the bag squeeze into the tart shells. I have done this many times for picnics or if I need to travel with lemon tarts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

You could alwayscut the hot dogs up and bake into corn muffins. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typos excepted!!!!!!!


   using my phone it's the only thing letting me connect to the Internet at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> using my phone it's the only thing letting me connect to the Internet at the moment.


I've never tried using my phone- but if I hold mine sideways I get a wider key board- makes life a lot easier!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If you take the prebaked shells, store bought individual graham tart shells work good. Put the curd into a zip lock bag. After you arrive snip the corner off the bag squeeze into the tart shells. I have done this many times for picnics or if I need to travel with lemon tarts.


Great idea...thanks.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


That is sad. Of course, I'll add your friends to my prayers!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never tried using my phone- but if I hold mine sideways I get a wider key board- makes life a lot easier!


My phone is making me try to post several times before it will post.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. e for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


They have my prayers for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea...thanks.


You are very welcome. It works wonders with deviled eggs too

Sending your friends family Healing thoughts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My phone is making me try to post several times before it will post.


How very frustrating!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep this family in prayer.


RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I don't care for boiled hot dogs. I split them in half the long way and fry them in butter. If I really have it together I'll butter the rolls and broil them so nice crisp rolls and dogs. A drop of dish soap and water in fry pan while I eat makes for easy clean up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; going to knit. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> They have my prayers for sure.


Mine too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I don't care for boiled hot dogs. I split them in half the long way and fry them in butter. If I really have it together I'll butter the rolls and broil them so nice crisp rolls and dogs. A drop of dish soap and water in fry pan while I eat makes for easy clean up.


I love fried hot dogs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course now that I have heat the weather has turned milder!!!!! But there is a lot of winter still to come- last year the weather did not really warm up till the end of November.
> I was starting to wonder if anyone had noticed the recipes! Thanks Martina!


I noticed them too. Sorry I didn't speak up sooner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


It is sad. Prayers coming.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all my U.S. friends. I know I'm a bit early but some of you will be taking off tomorrow for a long enjoyable weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very frustrating!


👍👍😠😡 it sure is even worse when it freezes up while I'm trying to post.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LAst night I couldn't get my keyboard to work. Turns out that in trying to deal with something else I turned off bluetooth. Didn't even know it was a bluetooth link. Thought it was just wireless. Sure made reading two digests quick when I couldn't comment!

Railyn hope they got the skin cancer early and able to get it all out withthe simple surgery you had the other day.
Betty well done on matching up the sock stripes.
Bonnie the sock CD is 50 Socks-50States, edited by Dr Laura Andersson
I'll see if I can attach the pictures of the socks-doesn't seem to want to attach.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I don't care for boiled hot dogs. I split them in half the long way and fry them in butter. If I really have it together I'll butter the rolls and broil them so nice crisp rolls and dogs. A drop of dish soap and water in fry pan while I eat makes for easy clean up.


That is how my mother did hot dogs, for us, a real treat. We always had them on fresh homemade bread. Now we cook them on the grill. Thanks for the good memories.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy 4th of July to all my U.S. friends. I know I'm a bit early but some of you will be taking off tomorrow for a long enjoyable weekend.


Thank you so much. We are having a long, hot weekend, and in Provo, UT the festivities have already begun. They always have a hot air balloon race with rides for the children. Just saw on the news that the pink pig balloon with children in the basket, was hit from above by another hot air balloon. Fortunately, even with the balloon ripped the owner of the bottom balloon was able to "pour on the power" and make a crash landing in a tree on a nearby construction site, all members in both balloons suffered no harm, except the pilot of the lower balloon did have some burns on his face. I'm thinking I will enjoy a quiet day at home on the 3rd and expect to hear fireworks this evening, though my immediate area is posted no fireworks for fear of fire. The fourth we have a neighborhood early breakfast where we get to enjoy pancakes, sausages, eggs and bacon cooked by the men for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That is how my mother did hot dogs, for us, a real treat. We always had them on fresh homemade bread. Now we cook them on the grill. Thanks for the good memories.


Fried hot dogs & fried bologna....love them. But, I prefer the hot dogs either grilled outside or broiled inside. Although, with Marla's experience in broiling the pork chops, I think I stay safe and cook the dogs outside.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Couldn't resist posting this attachment (below) as it's so typical of myself and possibly some of you other KPer's.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/6dbBfXCMbH4?rel=0%22


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Couldn't resist posting this attachment (below) as it's so typical of myself and possibly some of you other KPer's.
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/6dbBfXCMbH4?rel=0%22


That's sure me these days...especially with the lack of hearing ability....after the ears popped, they stuffed back up again....was lots of fun at a meeting today where we almost had to use sign language!! Not a good thing when I have a bunch of phone calls that I want to get done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 👍👍😠😡 it sure is even worse when it freezes up while I'm trying to post.


Not good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


Once again, not good. Sorry to hear this. Has not made our news.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was a much easier day. My nose doesn't hurt at all so I am happy about that. We had a delightful visit from my friend and her husband. We were high school friends and have kept in touch all these 50 plus years. Not easy when we have lived all over and they have stayed in California. I have never been to their home and this is the first time they have been to ours, Just wish I could have entertained them more but that was not to happen today.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was a much easier day. My nose doesn't hurt at all so I am happy about that. We had a delightful visit from my friend and her husband. We were high school friends and have kept in touch all these 50 plus years. Not easy when we have lived all over and they have stayed in California. I have never been to their home and this is the first time they have been to ours, Just wish I could have entertained them more but that was not to happen today.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was a much easier day. My nose doesn't hurt at all so I am happy about that. We had a delightful visit from my friend and her husband. We were high school friends and have kept in touch all these 50 plus years. Not easy when we have lived all over and they have stayed in California. I have never been to their home and this is the first time they have been to ours, Just wish I could have entertained them more but that was not to happen today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On the light side- from mjs again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much easier day. My nose doesn't hurt at all so I am happy about that. We had a delightful visit from my friend and her husband. We were high school friends and have kept in touch all these 50 plus years. Not easy when we have lived all over and they have stayed in California. I have never been to their home and this is the first time they have been to ours, Just wish I could have entertained them more but that was not to happen today.


Glad you had a better day!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up today. We spent the whole day in the car. Today's trip took just a bit longer than 10 hours so lots of knitting time. I made 4 dishcloths today. One with a horse head, one with a bunny and another with a bird house and the last one was with an exploding firework. These will be gifted on Monday. On Tuesday we will be visiting the community that we helped out last year after their town was severely damaged from a twin tornado. Had a glass of wine tonight. I will get to try pink moscato this week as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably would depend on your pastry- mine have never traveled always been eaten too quickly- you could take the pastry cases and a jar of the curd, and fill them at the picnic, just a thought.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the light side- from mjs again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmm.....a new kind of dip! I'll have fun experimenting before they get here.


Graham crackers dipped it the curds would be good! I do like Julie's suggestion of packing the tart shells seperately and filling at the picnic. You could use the miniature graham crusts premade which are already packaged fairly well so they won't break. They won't need to be kept cold so won't take up space on the cooler. If you put the curd in a zip top bag you can turn the bag into a pastry bag by cutting the tip of a corner off to pipe it into the crust. This will save space in the cooler.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


Of course I will add them to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


How horrible! Keeping the family in my thoughts


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


Good Lord. What a terrible thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up today. We spent the whole day in the car. Today's trip took just a bit longer than 10 hours so lots of knitting time. I made 4 dishcloths today. One with a horse head, one with a bunny and another with a bird house and the last one was with an exploding firework. These will be gifted on Monday. On Tuesday we will be visiting the community that we helped out last year after their town was severely damaged from a twin tornado. Had a glass of wine tonight. I will get to try pink moscato this week as well.


So glad that you are off on vacay and able to relax, have fun. It will be great to visit the community that you all did so much for. I like moscato's pink or white.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course I will add them to my prayers.


Me too! So hard on the family I'm sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It is sad. Prayers coming.


From me too
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How horrible! Keeping the family in my thoughts


That's awful, I hope that the child didn't do it, but probably did, will definitely keep them in my thoughts and prayers also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn, so glad that you have had no pain today, and to be able to visit with your friend was a great thing, even if you couldn't entertain as much as you would have liked, I'm sure you all enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm trying to get caught up, but will have to wait until morning, I'm tired and going to bed. I won't be on the new TP until Monday morning most likely, we are going to go camping and fishing for the weekend. My brother is taking his boat and Chris is going with us (Kerry has to work) and my niece will be with her dad and it'll be the first time that Christopher has met either of them. 
Last month, Kerry went to Texas to visit her mom and grands and it was very good for her, she's come back in so much better spirits and much more animated that we've seen her since probably ever. She's much happier now, we are all so relieved. And she seems to really like her new job, she's getting much better hours and seems to like the people she's working with, so much better. 
Thank the good Lord!!! 
So in case I don't get back on here before we leave tomorrow evening, everyone have a safe and fun 4th of July here where we celebrate, and everyone else have a safe and fun weekend. 
Love you all, HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
P.S. I'm taking Ryssa with, it will be her first camping/boating trip, should be interesting.  I'll take pics and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm trying to get caught up, but will have to wait until morning, I'm tired and going to bed. I won't be on the new TP until Monday morning most likely, we are going to go camping and fishing for the weekend. My brother is taking his boat and Chris is going with us (Kerry has to work) and my niece will be with her dad and it'll be the first time that Christopher has met either of them.
> Last month, Kerry went to Texas to visit her mom and grands and it was very good for her, she's come back in so much better spirits and much more animated that we've seen her since probably ever. She's much happier now, we are all so relieved. And she seems to really like her new job, she's getting much better hours and seems to like the people she's working with, so much better.
> Thank the good Lord!!!
> So in case I don't get back on here before we leave tomorrow evening, everyone have a safe and fun 4th of July here where we celebrate, and everyone else have a safe and fun weekend.
> ...


Have a great week end Kaye and happy 4th of July 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much easier day. My nose doesn't hurt at all so I am happy about that. We had a delightful visit from my friend and her husband. We were high school friends and have kept in touch all these 50 plus years. Not easy when we have lived all over and they have stayed in California. I have never been to their home and this is the first time they have been to ours, Just wish I could have entertained them more but that was not to happen today.


I'm sure your friend understood and loved seeing you and being a guest in your home.

I'm glad the nose is better!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm trying to get caught up, but will have to wait until morning, I'm tired and going to bed. I won't be on the new TP until Monday morning most likely, we are going to go camping and fishing for the weekend. My brother is taking his boat and Chris is going with us (Kerry has to work) and my niece will be with her dad and it'll be the first time that Christopher has met either of them.
> Last month, Kerry went to Texas to visit her mom and grands and it was very good for her, she's come back in so much better spirits and much more animated that we've seen her since probably ever. She's much happier now, we are all so relieved. And she seems to really like her new job, she's getting much better hours and seems to like the people she's working with, so much better.
> Thank the good Lord!!!
> So in case I don't get back on here before we leave tomorrow evening, everyone have a safe and fun 4th of July here where we celebrate, and everyone else have a safe and fun weekend.
> ...


Love you back and have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad for the coach and family...sending prayers. 

Thanks for all the prayers for my neighbor. I'll be taking some food over tomorrow and plan to spend some time with Pat and her girls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this is one for those that have more money than sense. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid I'd go toothless or have dentures. Now IF i were to win a multi multi multi million dollar lottery/prize.......a different story.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of warm positive energy zooming to the family to wrap them up in healing goodness - hopefully things will turn around for them. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - will definitely try that. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I don't care for boiled hot dogs. I split them in half the long way and fry them in butter. If I really have it together I'll butter the rolls and broil them so nice crisp rolls and dogs. A drop of dish soap and water in fry pan while I eat makes for easy clean up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought things like that only happened here. hopefully the wife will survive - sending her tons of warm healing energy. --- sam



darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

catch lots of fish. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm trying to get caught up, but will have to wait until morning, I'm tired and going to bed. I won't be on the new TP until Monday morning most likely, we are going to go camping and fishing for the weekend. My brother is taking his boat and Chris is going with us (Kerry has to work) and my niece will be with her dad and it'll be the first time that Christopher has met either of them.
> Last month, Kerry went to Texas to visit her mom and grands and it was very good for her, she's come back in so much better spirits and much more animated that we've seen her since probably ever. She's much happier now, we are all so relieved. And she seems to really like her new job, she's getting much better hours and seems to like the people she's working with, so much better.
> Thank the good Lord!!!
> So in case I don't get back on here before we leave tomorrow evening, everyone have a safe and fun 4th of July here where we celebrate, and everyone else have a safe and fun weekend.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way past my bedtime - will need to sleep fast. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, curds sound grand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i thought things like that only happened here.hopefully the wife will survive
> 
> It happens here too Sam .there was a case last year were people doing remodelling to the house found two bodies . The couple had apparently emigrated according to what the daughter and her husband had told the neighbours 12 years before and all the while daughter and husband had killed them buried them in the garden and proceeded to spend all their money and claim benefits and pensions for them . It wasn't till they sold the house because they wanted more money that they were found out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, curds sound grand.


They are very moreish! But do not keep as long as a jam (jelly).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i thought things like that only happened here.hopefully the wife will survive
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no it seems that every time your mum shows a little improvement there is something else . The forms you have there sound just the same as the forms here full of repeated questions and ones you can't answer by just ticking a box
> And what about you Cathy are you feeling all better now or did you have to go to the doctors
> Sonja


I did go to the doctors on Tuesday, said my chest was clear but gave me antibiotics in case the coughing got worse. So far so good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm praying she will start to improve in strength after they get the UTI completely healed.
> Junek


Me too, thanks June.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

hilarious! Thanks for the LOL this morning.


Lurker 2 said:


> On the light side- from mjs again


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers please for a good friend and neighbor. The man next door passed away yesterday. He's been disabled for quite some time due to a very severe blood infection that began nearly 20 years ago. He has always been very overweight (600 lbs+)and had many complicating medical issues. They have two grown girls and are wonderful neighbors -- our kids always loved being with them next door and their two girls are very special to us. They've had a very tough time these past many years with my friend taking care of her Mom who has dementia (one daughter is now living with her to help care for her) and taking care of her husband. It's so very sad.


Hugs to the whole family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the chest was clear and that the doc took some preventive measures. How is mom? Last I saw posted was not too good.
Have you seen Serena lately?


sugarsugar said:


> I did go to the doctors on Tuesday, said my chest was clear but gave me antibiotics in case the coughing got worse. So far so good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


So terribly tragic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the light side- from mjs again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad the chest was clear and that the doc took some preventive measures. How is mom? Last I saw posted was not too good.
> Have you seen Serena lately?


Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.

I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather is dreary so far today. Currently having heavy rain; have had thunderstorms during part of every day the past few days. Wet, wet, wet. On the positive side it has lowered the temperatures and saved me from having to water the garden. The grass is beginning to look like a jungle though. Wish I could send some of this rain to those of you having drought issues. At one point yesterday the rain was so heavy DD had to pull off the road and wait for it to let up some; she couldn't see and rain was blowing sideways. Seems as if in the USA it has been either too much for some regions an not near enough in others. Strange weather for sure the past few years. 

Thinking of changing hair style. Think very curly but still longish. We shall see. DD had about 7 inches cut off yesterday and hair hair still is several inches below her shoulders. Looks lovely and feels soft. 

Rookie hope you will completely shake the cold or whatever it is soon. You've been fighting it way too long. Marilyn so glad nose doesn't hurt anymore. Are you and Ray still house hunting? Cathy glad mom is more clear minded and praying for a wonderful birthday for her. 91 years is a wonderful milestone. Mary (Pacer) so glad your vacay has started; sounds like you made good use of your drive knitting wise.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.
> 
> I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


Cathy I'm glad your chest was clear and that the medication is working 
Also happy to hear your mum is a lot less confused and more chatty her medication must be working too 
Wishing her a happy birthday and hope you all have a nice day together tomorrow . I think seeing her family altogether will cheer her up lots just as you seeing Serena cheers you up 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather is dreary so far today. Currently having heavy rain; have had thunderstorms during part of every day the past few days. Wet, wet, wet. On the positive side it has lowered the temperatures and saved me from having to water the garden. The grass is beginning to look like a jungle though. Wish I could send some of this rain to those of you having drought issues. At one point yesterday the rain was so heavy DD had to pull off the road and wait for it to let up some; she couldn't see and rain was blowing sideways. Seems as if in the USA it has been either too much for some regions an not near enough in others. Strange weather for sure the past few years.
> 
> Thinking of changing hair style. Think very curly but still longish. We shall see. DD had about 7 inches cut off yesterday and hair hair still is several inches below her shoulders. Looks lovely and feels soft.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope Mishka enjoys pool.
Gwen, looking forward to your new do. You will look pretty, as always.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope Mishka enjoys pool.
Gwen, looking forward to your new do. You will look pretty, as always.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love fried hot dogs!


Me, too!! It's the only way to have delicious hot dogs unless you have a grill!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


SO horrible. And especially so if it really was their son!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> hilarious! Thanks for the LOL this morning.


 :thumbup: We seem to have so many dire predicaments- need to laugh every so often.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much easier day. My nose doesn't hurt at all so I am happy about that. We had a delightful visit from my friend and her husband. We were high school friends and have kept in touch all these 50 plus years. Not easy when we have lived all over and they have stayed in California. I have never been to their home and this is the first time they have been to ours, Just wish I could have entertained them more but that was not to happen today.


Glad the nose isn't hurting. What a treat to visit with old friends.
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up today. We spent the whole day in the car. Today's trip took just a bit longer than 10 hours so lots of knitting time. I made 4 dishcloths today. One with a horse head, one with a bunny and another with a bird house and the last one was with an exploding firework. These will be gifted on Monday. On Tuesday we will be visiting the community that we helped out last year after their town was severely damaged from a twin tornado. Had a glass of wine tonight. I will get to try pink moscato this week as well.


SO glad you're able to relax and knit. How is Matthew on the road trip?
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL That was good and funny. Thanks Julie.  :thumbup:


Glad you enjoyed it- I thought the Mum's expression brilliant- well acted.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm trying to get caught up, but will have to wait until morning, I'm tired and going to bed. I won't be on the new TP until Monday morning most likely, we are going to go camping and fishing for the weekend. My brother is taking his boat and Chris is going with us (Kerry has to work) and my niece will be with her dad and it'll be the first time that Christopher has met either of them.
> Last month, Kerry went to Texas to visit her mom and grands and it was very good for her, she's come back in so much better spirits and much more animated that we've seen her since probably ever. She's much happier now, we are all so relieved. And she seems to really like her new job, she's getting much better hours and seems to like the people she's working with, so much better.
> Thank the good Lord!!!
> So in case I don't get back on here before we leave tomorrow evening, everyone have a safe and fun 4th of July here where we celebrate, and everyone else have a safe and fun weekend.
> ...


Hope you have a fun weekend. And I hope you have a leash to keep Ryssa grounded...no telling where she'd end up!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did go to the doctors on Tuesday, said my chest was clear but gave me antibiotics in case the coughing got worse. So far so good.


I hope you can see a difference after taking the antibiotics!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.
> 
> I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


A very happy birthday to your mum. I do hope she soon gets her strength back. I sure miss seeing pictures of precious Serena but I know how busy you are.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.
> 
> I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


I'm so glad you have Serena to brighten your day. Things are looking up for your Mom...hope antibiotics did their job. Happy Birthday to your Mom...sounds like a fun celebration.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So terribly tragic.


Means your local team don't get to play this week as Adelaide meant to be playing them and the game has been cancelled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.
> 
> I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


The confusion settling is a positive sign.
Happy Birthday to your Mum- by the time I post this it will the the 4th for you (Just clicked over to 11.30 here so hope she has a good day today.)
Must make you feel good seeing Serena so pleased to see you. Good that you've been able to find time to see her this week. Enjoy the day yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> SO horrible. And especially so if it really was their son!
> Junek


There doesn't seem to be much doubt (well according to the media and the police were immediatlely looking for him. As his mother was injured but not seriously I assume she was able to tell them what happened. How hard for the rest of the family to deal with-I would think in a way harder than someone outside the family as you would feel you lost two family members.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A brother turned 50 during the week so we went out to tea Moroccan food, never had it before, the flavours were different to others but really tasty. 
About to finsih off the summary and send it to Kate and then off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


So will you get her a bigger one or figure she needs to manage without one?
Th ephotos just came through- she does like she is having fun- and yes she is rather large for it now, but she can still have fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So will you get her a bigger one or figure she needs to manage without one?


I don't know if they sell bigger hard plastic ones and any other type she would just tear as she digs the bottom I'll just use the hose pipe and sprinkler she likes them too 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Mishka having fun in her pool was delightful. Wish my Molly liked water and sprinklers..but she doesn't. She does hop in the bath when I tell her she is smelling doggy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Mishka having fun in her pool was delightful. Wish my Molly liked water and sprinklers..but she doesn't. She does hop in the bath when I tell her she is smelling doggy.


Were as mishka runs and hides under the table as soon as I mention the word bath 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Great fun!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. We are having a long, hot weekend, and in Provo, UT the festivities have already begun. They always have a hot air balloon race with rides for the children. Just saw on the news that the pink pig balloon with children in the basket, was hit from above by another hot air balloon. Fortunately, even with the balloon ripped the owner of the bottom balloon was able to "pour on the power" and make a crash landing in a tree on a nearby construction site, all members in both balloons suffered no harm, except the pilot of the lower balloon did have some burns on his face. I'm thinking I will enjoy a quiet day at home on the 3rd and expect to hear fireworks this evening, though my immediate area is posted no fireworks for fear of fire. The fourth we have a neighborhood early breakfast where we get to enjoy pancakes, sausages, eggs and bacon cooked by the men for everyone.


Glad that no one was seriously injured. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The sporting world here is stunned again. The coach of Adelaide in the national level of the football was murdered overnight and his wife injured- his son has been charged with his murder.


Such bad news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the light side- from mjs again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> , we are going to go camping and fishing for the weekend. My brother is taking his boat and Chris is going with us (Kerry has to work) and my niece will be with her dad and it'll be the first time that Christopher has met either of them.
> 
> So in case I don't get back on here before we leave tomorrow evening, everyone have a safe and fun 4th of July here where we celebrate, and everyone else have a safe and fun weekend.
> Love you all, HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> P.S. I'm taking Ryssa with, it will be her first camping/boating trip, should be interesting.  I'll take pics and let you all know how it goes.


Sounds like a fun weekend. Looking forward to seeing pictures of Ryssa on her trip. Enjoy your July 4th.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.
> 
> I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


Hope your mum feels better soon. Best wishes to her for a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


Cute.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


I think dogs and paddling pools are like cats and boxes....there's no such thing as a too small pool or box....they'll make 'em fit!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


Maybe on the small side- but what fun she is having!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now that was funny :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too. I think it's fun to try new hair styles. 
Sonja, Mishka is a beautiful dog. 
I've caught a cold and I thought it was better but today I feel yuk and will probably call off work again (ugh)


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hope Mishka enjoys pool.
> Gwen, looking forward to your new do. You will look pretty, as always.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Me too. I think it's fun to try new hair styles.
> Sonja, Mishka is a beautiful dog.
> I've caught a cold and I thought it was better but today I feel yuk and will probably call off work again (ugh)


I'm so sorry you're sick. Hope you soon feel better.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Me too. I think it's fun to try new hair styles.
> Sonja, Mishka is a beautiful dog.
> I've caught a cold and I thought it was better but today I feel yuk and will probably call off work again (ugh)


So sorry you aren't feeling well. I've babied myself for 3 weeks and still have the stuffy head...I blame it on the weather; too many storm systems coming through here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Me too. I think it's fun to try new hair styles.
> Sonja, Mishka is a beautiful dog.
> I've caught a cold and I thought it was better but today I feel yuk and will probably call off work again (ugh)


Thank you and sorry to hear you have a cold , another day of work might just be what you need to fully recover 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Miska is a lovely furbaby. Big too!


Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Summer colds are the pits. Pray that yours will be short lived. Might want to giv the cinnamon & honey dose a try. Some folks swear it shortens the length of a cold.


nittergma said:


> Me too. I think it's fun to try new hair styles.
> Sonja, Mishka is a beautiful dog.
> I've caught a cold and I thought it was better but today I feel yuk and will probably call off work again (ugh)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Miska is a lovely furbaby. Big too!


Thank you Gwen and you did it went and got your hairstyle changed it looks really lovely Gwen Have you got purple still down one side can't really tell
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

New do....haven't played with it much yet but like it for a change. Think I will like it more once the purple lightens up a little bit and think I will like it pulled up too. Want it to get a bit longer; I know it will relax some in a few days. We shall see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> New do....haven't played with it much yet but like it for a change. Think I will like it more once the purple lightens up a little bit and think I will like it pulled up too. Want it to get a bit longer; I know it will relax some in a few days. We shall see.


Now I see the purple properly . It definitly changes the way you look . I really like it 
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good, Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Looking good, Gwen!


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting bigger by the minute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> New do....haven't played with it much yet but like it for a change. Think I will like it more once the purple lightens up a little bit and think I will like it pulled up too. Want it to get a bit longer; I know it will relax some in a few days. We shall see.


It is funny how some can wear curls and others can't- you can- I can't! I ended up cutting the whole lot off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Getting bigger by the minute!


Her face is really filling out- no longer the very new born look!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Getting bigger by the minute!


Wow she has grown Kate and has kept all her lovely dark . 
Absolutely gorgeous . Is she a good baby ? 
sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic new hairdo Gwen. You look great!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow she has grown Kate and has kept all her lovely dark .
> Absolutely gorgeous . Is she a good baby ?
> sonja


She is although she's not really into a routine yet. She slept very well for the last two nights, but was up most of the night before that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just a few minutes early --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346964-1.html#7569051


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwenie - your hair!! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> hilarious! Thanks for the LOL this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your dog is so handsome - what a great dog. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> New do....haven't played with it much yet but like it for a change. Think I will like it more once the purple lightens up a little bit and think I will like it pulled up too. Want it to get a bit longer; I know it will relax some in a few days. We shall see.


Oh Gweniepooh you are a game one aren't you!!
I actually love the color and style. Wish I had the courage to try purple in my hair as it "IS" my favorite color.

Beautiful Woman, beautiful style.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Getting bigger by the minute!


Adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think getting ready for KAP brings the "purple" out in many of us...I think we should all put a stripe of purple in our hair for that week in solidarity! Looking good, Gwen.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Miska is a lovely furbaby. Big too!


I love your new avatar!! Your hair has really gotten long.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Getting bigger by the minute!


Such a cutie and I can't get over all that black hair!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> SO glad you're able to relax and knit. How is Matthew on the road trip?
> Junek


Matthew is doing well. He forgot his medicine, but I was able to pick up some at the local pharmacy so only went one day without it. He forgot to bring one of the photos for his drawing so working on the other one. Mostly chilling out today as we will be in the car quite a bit on Monday-Thursday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is doing well. He forgot his medicine, but I was able to pick up some at the local pharmacy so only went one day without it. He forgot to bring one of the photos for his drawing so working on the other one. Mostly chilling out today as we will be in the car quite a bit on Monday-Thursday.


I'm sure he'll find another photo to draw from. I'm glad you could get more medicine for him.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

For those of you who have been to KAP, we are drinking country rhubarb wine tonight with our dinner. MIL and I will be the only ones sharing the wine and the others will drink something else. More wine for the women!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caitlin is so adorable and love the bolero.


KateB said:


> Getting bigger by the minute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> New do....haven't played with it much yet but like it for a change. Think I will like it more once the purple lightens up a little bit and think I will like it pulled up too. Want it to get a bit longer; I know it will relax some in a few days. We shall see.


You are the daring one. Looks good on you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Gweniepooh you are a game one aren't you!!
> I actually love the color and style. Wish I had the courage to try purple in my hair as it "IS" my favorite color.
> 
> Beautiful Woman, beautiful style.


Try a colour that washes out first, but l bet once you try it you'll love it.

Gwen your hair looks great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think getting ready for KAP brings the "purple" out in many of us...I think we should all put a stripe of purple in our hair for that week in solidarity! Looking good, Gwen.


I'm in on the purple streak :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is although she's not really into a routine yet. She slept very well for the last two nights, but was up most of the night before that!


Lovely photo xx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, mum is a lot better confusion wise but very very weak and tired. But when she is awake she is more chatty. She had a blood test today and next week they will check that the UTI will be fully cleared up hopefullly. Birthday day for her tomorrow. 91. DS and girlfriend and DD and Serena will all go together to see her.
> 
> I have seen Serena a couple of times this week (I have gone there for a quick play). She sees me at the window and shoots her arm out straight pointing and the look on her face.... oh wow look who it is! SOO cute.


Happy Birthday to your mum, even tho I am late! Glad she is doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka enjoying her paddling pool I think she is to big for it now


Mishka is such a pretty dog, and what fun she is having!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Getting bigger by the minute!


Caitlin is such a beautiful baby, and Grandma's knitting is too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm in on the purple streak :thumbup:


I hope you aren't going to do that sort of streak!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm in on the purple streak :thumbup:


Would be nice to see all of you at the KAP with purple hair!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Lurker 2 How do I find the recipe for apricot and peach curd?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Lurker 2 How do I find the recipe for apricot and peach curd?


Promised this some time ago-

Apricot Curd

1/2 lb fresh apricots
little water
grated rind and juice, 1 lemon
2 oz butter
1/2 lb castor sugar
2 eggs (beaten)

METHOD:
Wash the apricots and put in preserving pan with very little water and cook until soft. Sieve them and put puree in a double saucepan with the lemon juice and rind, butter and sugar. Heat gently to dissolve sugar, then add eggs and stir mixture until thickens. Pour into hot dry jars, cover and tie down.
Again in our humid climate I store in the refrigerator.

Julie.
Time for a change.
Loch Ard, Scotland

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue 
# ^ 
Jul 2, 15 11:39:35
Lurker 2
a regular here
Joined: Sep 2, 11
Messages: 36829
Feedback: 1/100.0%
Location: Auckland, New Zealand.
Online

Orange Curd

Rind and Juice 2 oranges
Juice of 1 lemon
4 eggs
2 oz butter
8 oz sugar

Finely grate the orange rind, Squeeze the juice from the oranges and lemon and remove the pips. Thoroughly whisk the eggs. Place the butter in a double saucepan or in a basin over boiling water. When the butter has melted add the orange rind, juices, sugar and eggs. Cook gently until the curd thickens, stirring frequently, to obtain an even consistency. Pour into jars.
Yield - 1 1/2 lb (approx)
Again I store in the refrigerator.


----------

